# Adolescenti e vaccino



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

Che fate voi ?
Vaccinate ?

mio davvero in palla
La grande va e viene x piste  da sci 
Glia loro due 15-17 non si davvero che fare parenti medici  dicono si 
Io dovrei fare prima dose adesso è a ridosso di settembre ke aktre ma uno dei due ha preso fisica e avra recupero proprio in quei gg metti che abbai reazioni il giorno dell esame ?
Qui hanno aperto hub ti entri in coda e provi ..

ma che palle


----------



## ivanl (27 Luglio 2021)

Mio figlio, 15, fatta prima dose. Ero molto dubbioso, non si conosce l'effetto a lungo termine dei vaccini mRna. Poi, per evitare il rischio di eventuali 'blocchi' a scuola, ho ceduto


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mio figlio, 15, fatta prima dose. Ero molto dubbioso, non si conosce l'effetto a lungo termine dei vaccini mRna. Poi, per evitare il rischio di eventuali 'blocchi' a scuola, ho ceduto


Anche io quella paura li del lungo effetto


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2021)

se ci mettiamo a pensare agli effetti a lungo termine, non si vaccina più nessuno.   perchè nessuno ha idea di come sarà tra 15 anni.   diciamo che servono adesso per evitare ai ragazzi un altro anno in DAD


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Luglio 2021)

I miei figli faranno vaccino a fine agosto...
Età 14 e 17.. 
Noi tutti già vaccinati...
È l unico modo per tornare alla normalità


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei figli faranno vaccino a fine agosto...
> Età 14 e 17..
> Noi tutti già vaccinati...
> È l unico modo per tornare alla normalità


ma che io vaccinata compagno pure
Per i miei tre e il suo simo qui a porci dubbi ma lui ha quasi deciso che domani vanno


----------



## patroclo (27 Luglio 2021)

Su di loro avevo qualche dubbio, ne abbiamo parlato e hanno scelto di farlo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma che io vaccinata compagno pure
> Per i miei tre e il suo simo qui a porci dubbi ma lui ha quasi deciso che domani vanno


Si certo...
Anche noi avevamo dubbi...ma abbiamo deciso insieme che è meglio farlo


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si certo...
> Anche noi avevamo dubbi...ma abbiamo deciso insieme che è meglio farlo


i miei figli sono per farlo sono io la cacasotto

il padre è in volo appena atterra e si ferma chiedo anke a lui


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Luglio 2021)

Solo il maggiorenne vaccinato, ha deciso lui, per poter andare nelle discoteche di Rimini.
Gli altri no.
In questo caso dei figli ascolterò il suggerimento di uno dei miei fratelli, medico.
Lui i suoi non li vaccina fino a che non diventerà un obbligo per andare a scuola.
Io farò come lui, quindi i tre minorenni non riceveranno vaccini.
Il mio medico di base e il loro pediatra concordano.


----------



## Foglia (27 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> i miei figli sono per farlo sono io la cacasotto
> 
> il padre è in volo appena atterra e si ferma chiedo anke a lui


E' incredibile come i figli risveglino tutti quelli che sono i nostri dubbi, e le nostre paure 
Personalmente ringrazio il Cielo che mio figlio non sia in età da vaccino, altrimenti avrei avuto non poco filo da torcere con suo padre  
Lui iperprudente fino all'eccesso, mascherine da palombaro e via dicendo (che non gli hanno impedito comunque di farsi il virus).
Io che oramai collezionerò le varianti 

Non credo esistano rischi degni di nota, per gli adolescenti  , mentre per gli effetti a lungo termine del vaccino, onestamente la mano sul fuoco non ce la può mettere nessuno.


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2021)

Ma fino a che età?

Alle elementari posso evitare di vaccinarli?


----------



## Vera (27 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma fino a che età?
> 
> Alle elementari posso evitare di vaccinarli?


Dai 12 anni in su.


----------



## Foglia (27 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma fino a che età?
> 
> Alle elementari posso evitare di vaccinarli?


Anche a me risulta dai 12 anni in su


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2021)

I miei sono maggiorenni e hanno deciso di vaccinarsi. Io non ero d’accordo
Se fossero stati minorenni non li avrei vaccinati


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei sono maggiorenni e hanno deciso di vaccinarsi. Io non ero d’accordo
> Se fossero stati minorenni non li avrei vaccinati


Per quali motivi ?


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche a me risulta dai 12 anni in su


mai 12 anni
Io sono combattuta che nn avete idea poi decidere da sola


----------



## Foglia (27 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mai 12 anni
> Io sono combattuta che nn avete idea poi decidere da sola


Agisci secondo la tua coscienza. 
Io (ma ti parlo per me) non glielo farei fare, anche considerando che loro sono praticamente a rischio zero.


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche a me risulta dai 12 anni in su





Vera ha detto:


> Dai 12 anni in su.


Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Per quali motivi ?


Benefici vs rischi


----------



## Skorpio (27 Luglio 2021)

..ma perché.. per chi avesse preso il covid e fosse guarito, già ora si sa quello che gli succederà fra 10 anni?

E anche fra 20?

Non lo sapevo, ganza sta cosa


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..ma perché.. per chi avesse preso il covid e fosse guarito, già ora si sa quello che gli succederà fra 10 anni?
> 
> E anche fra 20?
> 
> Non lo sapevo, ganza sta cosa


L’hai preso non sei andato a prenderlo . Un tantino diverso direi


----------



## Foglia (27 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..ma perché.. per chi avesse preso il covid e fosse guarito, già ora si sa quello che gli succederà fra 10 anni?
> 
> E anche fra 20?
> 
> Non lo sapevo, ganza sta cosa


Quoto quanto detto da @Nocciola.
In più aggiungo che questo vaccino serve solo ad attenuare (vale a dire che i rischi connessi al covid tra 20 anni te li cucchi lo stesso), non ad evitare la malattia.

E poi, una è una malattia, l'altra una cura (in prevenzione) creata in laboratorio, e a quanto pare nemmeno troppo "mirata" a colpire il virus. Non discuto con te sull'opportunità o meno di vaccinarsi (perché ognuno ha la sua idea), ma direi che ce ne è abbastanza per non poter escludere dubbi e perplessità sui possibili effetti a lungo termine. Non è che perché tanto mi cucco il covid (e ci sono i rischi legati al covid nel lungo periodo, che non sappiamo), che allora di default e per scelta devo andare ad aggiungere altre incognite  

La realtà è che questo vaccino lo stanno sperimentando ORA, perché altre scelte non ci sono (se non quella di non vaccinarsi, ma ho già detto più di una volta che se avessi 80 anni e un rischio ben concreto di stare molto male o peggio, lo avrei fatto di corsa pure io). Tanti giovani e adolescenti spingono comunque per fare questo vaccino. Come per gli adulti, eh (basta guardare il boom per effetto del green pass). Io spero che due riflessioni sul rapporto rischi/benefici, piuttosto che un minimo di consapevolezza sul fatto che nessuno può conoscere gli effetti a medio e lungo periodo la abbiano fatta, e gliela abbiano fatta fare. Considerati anche quelli che sono i rischi per loro, eh.


----------



## Carola (27 Luglio 2021)

Putroppo il tema sarà che sei tagliato fuori se non lo fai 
Stasera e arrivata comunicazione x mio figlio che dovrà x ogni allenamento avere tampone delle 24h
Ora dico io può farsi 3 tamponi a settimana poi uno nel week ?

Lo sport è utilissimo a questa età cosa facciamo smettiamo ?
Passo e impegno regole obbiettivi rinunce anche a fare altro la sera a epoi hai fare allenamenti ma senza vaccino un casino
non so davvero cosa pensare


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’hai preso non sei andato a prenderlo . Un tantino diverso direi


È molto diverso, a partire da quello che "prendi"

Cambia quello che prendi (il virus nel primo caso, un vaccino nel secondo) e cambia la scelta autonoma

Nel caso del covid non ti assumi la responsabilità di scegliere (io ero stato abbastanza bravo, ma me lo ha mandato Gesù..)

Nel secondo caso ti appropri del tuo potere di scelta e decidi senza aspettare né Gesù né la Madonna

Certo che è molto diverso

Ed è un discorso generale questo, che prescinde dal covid: saper decideree senza aspettare di subire gli eventi

A cui si antepone il NON saper decidere e si preferisce aspettare che l'acqua arrivi alla gola


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto quanto detto da @Nocciola.
> In più aggiungo che questo vaccino serve solo ad attenuare (vale a dire che i rischi connessi al covid tra 20 anni te li cucchi lo stesso), non ad evitare la malattia.
> 
> E poi, una è una malattia, l'altra una cura (in prevenzione) creata in laboratorio, e a quanto pare nemmeno troppo "mirata" a colpire il virus. Non discuto con te sull'opportunità o meno di vaccinarsi (perché ognuno ha la sua idea), ma direi che ce ne è abbastanza per non poter escludere dubbi e perplessità sui possibili effetti a lungo termine. Non è che perché tanto mi cucco il covid (e ci sono i rischi legati al covid nel lungo periodo, che non sappiamo), che allora di default e per scelta devo andare ad aggiungere altre incognite
> ...


Se ti legge Bolsonaro ti fa vice ministra alla salute 

È il meccanismo che mi lascia molto diffidente, il meccanismo per cui "non lo faccio perché poi tra 20 anni chissà.."

Il meccanismo in generale e non solo nella specifica situazione

Detta fuori dai denti, io a questa spiegazione semplicemente NON CI CREDO perché so come è fatto l'essere umano


Chi non si vaccina con questa spiegazione, non pensa affatto a ciò che accadrà tra 20 anni, ma teme moltissimo ciò che accadrà entro i successivi venti giorni

E a dire di aver paura e che ci si caca addosso, come già ripetuto, non si fà brutta figura.

Anche a sposarsi non si sa che accade dopo 20 anni.


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2021)

I test li hanno fatti, fategli sti vaccini e basta.
Gli effetti a lungo termine non si conoscono è vero, ma sono altamente improbabili. Molto più probabili invece sono quelli a breve termine se non lo si fa.









						Covid: 'in Indonesia muoiono oltre 100 bambini a settimana' - Mondo
					

Oltre 100 bambini a settimana sono morti questo mese in Indonesia a causa del coronavirus, il tasso più elevato al mondo: lo riporta il New York Times, sottolineando che molte delle vittime avevano meno di 5 anni. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## Carola (28 Luglio 2021)

Un mio collega dice che arriverà la cura ad ottobre e il vaccino sarà invalidato perché non ancora ben chiaro 

e un no vaxnel caso non Si fosse capito


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È molto diverso, a partire da quello che "prendi"
> 
> Cambia quello che prendi (il virus nel primo caso, un vaccino nel secondo) e cambia la scelta autonoma
> 
> ...


Interessante punto di vista.
Credo che ci ragionerò


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante punto di vista.
> Credo che ci ragionerò


Grazie! 

Credo sia un modo di muoversi diffuso nei più vari ambiti, trasversalmente.

Se non sei proprio costretto con le spalle al muro, per nulla al mondo uscirai dalla tua tana personale, e quello è l'unico ottimo motivo per restare fermi e aspettare 

Ovviamente la percezione di trovarsi spalle al muro è molto diversa da persona a persona.

Non sto strettamente parlando di covid, come certamente avrai capito


----------



## spleen (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ti legge Bolsonaro ti fa vice ministra alla salute
> 
> *È il meccanismo che mi lascia molto diffidente, il meccanismo per cui "non lo faccio perché poi tra 20 anni chissà.."*
> 
> ...


Io mi preoccuperei molto di più dell' accumulo di schifezze che assumiamo mangiando, ad esempio.
Ma non ho visto nessuno scendere in piazza e protestare per la presenza di nitrati nella carne conservata, o qualcuno che faccia i sit in per protestare contro le aflatossine presenti nei prodotti da forno. O per i residui di diserbanti nel riso, o di pesticidi nella frutta.
Eppure queste cose uccidono centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno...

Abbiamo il terrore di quello che non sappiamo, di ipotetico e non temiamo quello che ci uccide per davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Credo sia un modo di muoversi diffuso nei più vari ambiti, trasversalmente.
> 
> ...


Certo.
Ma vale per tutti.
Le razionalizzazioni arrivano dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io mi preoccuperei molto di più dell' accumulo di schifezze che assumiamo mangiando, ad esempio.
> Ma non ho visto nessuno scendere in piazza e protestare per la presenza di nitrati nella carne conservata, o qualcuno che faccia i sit in per protestare contro le aflatossine presenti nei prodotti da forno. O per i residui di diserbanti nel riso, o di pesticidi nella frutta.
> Eppure queste cose uccidono centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno...
> 
> Abbiamo il terrore di quello che non sappiamo, di ipotetico e non temiamo quello che ci uccide per davvero.


Accettiamo senza critiche tutto ciò che ci appare buono. Per cui il pranzo della Vigilia, che è in quantità e qualità inquietante, è non solo buono, ma irrinunciabile perché è intriso di “amore”.


----------



## spleen (28 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accettiamo senza critiche tutto ciò che ci appare buono. Per cui il pranzo della Vigilia, che è in quantità e qualità inquietante, è non solo buono, ma irrinunciabile perché è intriso di “amore”.


Credo che si abbia più paura di un danno ipotetico ma sconosciuto che non di uno probabile e reale ma conosciuto. Ma a me non sembra un atteggiamento razionale.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che si abbia più paura di un danno ipotetico ma sconosciuto che non di uno probabile e reale ma conosciuto. Ma a me non sembra un atteggiamento razionale.


Difficilmente c’è razionalità in molte scelte. Anche se ci piace crederlo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Luglio 2021)

feather ha detto:


> I test li hanno fatti, fategli sti vaccini e basta.
> Gli effetti a lungo termine non si conoscono è vero, ma sono altamente improbabili. Molto più probabili invece sono quelli a breve termine se non lo si fa.
> 
> 
> ...


vabbeh io però non porterei l'Indonesia come termine di paragone, lì 100 bimbi a settimana muoiono per le più svariate ragioni


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh io però non porterei l'Indonesia come termine di paragone, lì 100 bimbi a settimana muoiono per le più svariate ragioni


Concordo, ho lavorato in Cina durante il primo lock down in una provincia che ha avuto pochissimi contagiati. Avevo un collega nel mio progetto originario dell’Indonesia che mi diceva che il Covid in quel periodo era l’ultima delle preoccupazioni. Ora però non saprei come sono messi.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io mi preoccuperei molto di più dell' accumulo di schifezze che assumiamo mangiando, ad esempio.
> Ma non ho visto nessuno scendere in piazza e protestare per la presenza di nitrati nella carne conservata, o qualcuno che faccia i sit in per protestare contro le aflatossine presenti nei prodotti da forno. O per i residui di diserbanti nel riso, o di pesticidi nella frutta.
> Eppure queste cose uccidono centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno...
> 
> Abbiamo il terrore di quello che non sappiamo, di ipotetico e non temiamo quello che ci uccide per davvero.


Eh già.. 
L'approccio cambia moltissimo da argomento ad argomento.

Io sono poco informato e perfettamente consapevole di ciò, mi limito a dire a me stesso la pura verità: mi piace, mangio, e tra 20 anni . Si vedrà 

Come si diceva sabato scorso al banco dei salumi di un supermarket con una sconosciuta avventrice (lo ha detto lei, in uno scambio di battute)
"Le cose che fanno male sono sempre quelle più buone" 

Ergo: buttiamo giù senza farci troppe domande, che non è il caso di indagare


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ed è un discorso generale questo, che prescinde dal covid: saper decideree senza aspettare di subire gli eventi
> 
> A cui si antepone il NON saper decidere e si preferisce aspettare che l'acqua arrivi alla gola


Non ho capito in che modo la scelta di non vaccinarsi sia una non-scelta, un non saper decidere. Se scelgo di no vaccinarmi, scelgo di non vaccinarmi. Chiaro che potrò cambiare idea: magari perfezioneranno il vaccino, tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ti legge Bolsonaro ti fa vice ministra alla salute
> 
> È il meccanismo che mi lascia molto diffidente, il meccanismo per cui "non lo faccio perché poi tra 20 anni chissà.."
> 
> ...


Non so cosa dirti, non posso certo parlare per tutti quelli che hanno scelto di non vaccinarsi, ma senz'altro posso confermarti che ho paura di quel che può succedere di qui a un tempo medio o lungo. Non ho paura dei prossimi 20 giorni , ho già visto gli effetti nel breve periodo. Il resto è un'incognita. Poi se mi dici che io già domani potrei non essere qui, ti dico ok , abbiamo spesso la presunzione di fare i conti senza l'oste. Tutto è incognita, ma nella situazione attuale non vedo alcuna fiducia, in primis da parte di chi ci governa, in questi vaccini (ben 4) 

Poi non so (ci penserò, a questo, come stamane ho pensato a quanto sia strano non volere per i propri figli un qualcosa, e questo anche quando poi lo si è assunto....  ). A volte le scelte si fanno sulla base di ciò che ci si sente, o non ci si sente di fare. Al momento non me la sono sentita


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io mi preoccuperei molto di più dell' accumulo di schifezze che assumiamo mangiando, ad esempio.
> Ma non ho visto nessuno scendere in piazza e protestare per la presenza di nitrati nella carne conservata, o qualcuno che faccia i sit in per protestare contro le aflatossine presenti nei prodotti da forno. O per i residui di diserbanti nel riso, o di pesticidi nella frutta.
> Eppure queste cose uccidono centinaia di migliaia di persone ogni anno...
> 
> Abbiamo il terrore di quello che non sappiamo, di ipotetico e non temiamo quello che ci uccide per davvero.


Mangiare schifezze è una scelta come trovarsi bere o fumare


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho capito in che modo la scelta di non vaccinarsi sia una non-scelta, un non saper decidere. Se scelgo di no vaccinarmi, scelgo di non vaccinarmi. Chiaro che potrò cambiare idea: magari perfezioneranno il vaccino, tanto per dirne una.


Il mio intervento era riferito a quelle "scelte" che implicano un cambiamento.

Scegliere di non osare vaccinarsi, come non osare cambiare operatore telefonico, o non osare cambiare abitudini alimentari (butto là esempi a caso) sono scelte, si.

Ma.sono scelte conservative (tale ero, e tale resto, per ora sto così)

In questa tipologia di persone non è la qualità della scelta in sé, ma la fatica al cambiamento, a avere il peso maggiore.

Cambiamento=paura (ce la farò? Che sarà di me? Già.. e poi.. se tra 20 anni mi cadono i peli dalla topa che faccio?)


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio intervento era riferito a quelle "scelte" che implicano un cambiamento.
> 
> Scegliere di non osare vaccinarsi, come non osare cambiare operatore telefonico, o non osare cambiare abitudini alimentari (butto là esempi a caso) sono scelte, si.
> 
> ...


Ma "osare" perché? Detto così, pare che chi si vaccina sia un "eroe". Mentre la realtà è sempre e solo che uno fa quel che ritiene meglio per sé 
Oggi parlavo con un amico il quale mi ha detto di essersi vaccinato perché - coabitando spesso a casa dei suoi genitori, che sono anziani (o comunque andandoci ospite in villeggiatura) - per scrupolo ha scelto di fare il vaccino. Però mi ha anche detto che se non avesse anziani a stretto contatto, anche abitativo, il vaccino lui mica lo avrebbe fatto  .
Capisci cosa intendo? In quel tuo "osare" rientra di tutto. Rientra il mio amico che (giustamente) non vuole essere un problema per i suoi genitori, rientra chi vuole il green pass a tutti i costi, rientra chi spera di non avere più rotture di coglioni dal covid. Rientra di tutto. Nessuno "osa".

Non riesco a vedere la questione come la vedi tu, un pò di una non-scelta statica. Fatta per stare fermi. Ma semplicemente una scelta fatta in rapporto ai rischi/benefici che ciascuno di noi ha, o sente di avere. Analogamente il gestore telefonico non lo cambio perché "oso", ma perché mi offre delle condizioni più vantaggiose rispetto ad altro gestore. Se tu mi dici di "osare" cambiare un gestore, significa già che pensi che il nuovo gestore sia "meglio" di quello vecchio. Io invece il dubbio che il nuovo gestore non sia meglio ce l'ho. Non so se è chiaro. Che spesso il verbo "osare" è collegato a un qualche merito. Del tipo "è stato coraggioso e ce l'ha fatta, ha osato e vedi come è finito bene". Nella vita bisogna saper osare, e via dicendo. Oh: fatte le dovute proporzioni (preciso subito che non sto paragonando il vaccino ad un burrone), non è che se vedo un burrone e mi ci butto, allora "oso"


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma "osare" perché? Detto così, pare che chi si vaccina sia un "eroe". Mentre la realtà è sempre e solo che uno fa quel che ritiene meglio per sé
> Oggi parlavo con un amico il quale mi ha detto di essersi vaccinato perché - coabitando spesso a casa dei suoi genitori, che sono anziani (o comunque andandoci ospite in villeggiatura) - per scrupolo ha scelto di fare il vaccino. Però mi ha anche detto che se non avesse anziani a stretto contatto, anche abitativo, il vaccino lui mica lo avrebbe fatto  .
> Capisci cosa intendo? In quel tuo "osare" rientra di tutto. Rientra il mio amico che (giustamente) non vuole essere un problema per i suoi genitori, rientra chi vuole il green pass a tutti i costi, rientra chi spera di non avere più rotture di coglioni dal covid. Rientra di tutto. Nessuno "osa".
> 
> Non riesco a vedere la questione come la vedi tu, un pò di una non-scelta statica. Fatta per stare fermi. Ma semplicemente una scelta fatta in rapporto ai rischi/benefici che ciascuno di noi ha, o sente di avere. Analogamente il gestore telefonico non lo cambio perché "oso", ma perché mi offre delle condizioni più vantaggiose rispetto ad altro gestore. Se tu mi dici di "osare" cambiare un gestore, significa già che pensi che il nuovo gestore sia "meglio" di quello vecchio. Io invece il dubbio che il nuovo gestore non sia meglio ce l'ho. Non so se è chiaro. Che spesso il verbo "osare" è collegato a un qualche merito. Del tipo "è stato coraggioso e ce l'ha fatta, ha osato e vedi come è finito bene". Nella vita bisogna saper osare, e via dicendo. Oh: fatte le dovute proporzioni (preciso subito che non sto paragonando il vaccino ad un burrone), non è che se vedo un burrone e mi ci butto, allora "oso"


Probabilmente non si era capito che "osare" è qualcosa che non era riferito a me, ma è molto riferito a chi non si vaccina perché non sa cosa potrà riservargli il futuro.

Perr queste persone è veramente un dramma e un turbamento molto forte, soprattutto non sopportano di "andarsi a cercare guai" (stavo tanto bene come stavo)

Quindi per loro.. (non per me) è sicuramente un azzardo, un cercare rogne, un uscire dal guscio, un fare un tuffo nel vuoto, un abbandonare una dimensione rassicurante (ma io sto bene!! Non ho nulla! Perché dovrei vaccinarmi?? Perché??)

 e l'aggettivo era dedicato a questo tipo di persone.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente non si era capito che "osare" è qualcosa che non era riferito a me, ma è molto riferito a chi non si vaccina perché non sa cosa potrà riservargli il futuro.
> 
> Perr queste persone è veramente un dramma e un turbamento molto forte, soprattutto non sopportano di "andarsi a cercare guai" (stavo tanto bene come stavo)
> 
> ...


Credo che ci siano motivi validi per buttarsi nel vuoto e motivi evitabili. Poi ognuno di noi decide quali sono per se stesso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio intervento era riferito a quelle "scelte" che implicano un cambiamento.
> 
> Scegliere di non osare vaccinarsi, come non osare cambiare operatore telefonico, o non osare cambiare abitudini alimentari (butto là esempi a caso) sono scelte, si.
> 
> ...


Rispetto a questo, più che osare è bisogno di controllo.
Non ho voglia di cambiare gestore invece perché è troppo sbatti. Il mio vicino di 83 anni invece non fa che cambiare. Poi viene da me (non so perché mi ritiene tecnologica) quando qualcosa non funziona. Io Bruna Aranzulla gli dico di spegnere e riaccendere.


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente non si era capito che "osare" è qualcosa che non era riferito a me, ma è molto riferito a chi non si vaccina perché non sa cosa potrà riservargli il futuro.
> 
> Perr queste persone è veramente un dramma e un turbamento molto forte, soprattutto non sopportano di "andarsi a cercare guai" (stavo tanto bene come stavo)
> 
> ...


Come prima, ti posso rispondere per me, sul grassetto 
Non è che dico "io sto bene, non ho nulla". Dico che non voglio fare la cavia. Laddove il fare la cavia è l'unico modo per assumere questo vaccino. Non ce ne sono altri. E francamente a questo punto due considerazioni su cosa rischio pigliando un virus che ho già preso (e che quindi non è nemmeno più una "novità" per l'organismo) e un vaccino che tanto "mirato" su quel virus nemmeno mi sembra, opto per la prima. Se a novembre dicembre dovesse diventarmi vitale prendere il vaccino (perché altrimenti manco non mi fanno uscire di casa, esempio) lo valuterò. Sento attualmente preponderante la necessità di prendere il vaccino sui rischi alla mia salute? La risposta è ovviamente no, diversamente avrei fatto il vaccino. Quanta fiducia dò a chi ci governa e ci sta smerciando il vaccino a costo di renderlo più "simpatico" con "incentivi"? Zero, o comunque poca. Quanta fiducia ripongo in un vaccino che non è stato possibile sperimentare? Questa - come sopra - dipende dalla preponderanza del rischio che attribuiamo noi, per noi stessi (come singoli, prima ancora che come collettività). Tu ti senti "a posto" con un vaccino che non ti esclude dalla quarantena (perché?), ti fa comunque veicolo della malattia (vedi poco fa), non esclude le morti, ha un'efficacia nel tempo direi parecchio limitata, ed effetti collaterali non conosciuti? Ti sei sentito informato quando - a fronte di ben 4 vaccini - uno si è sospeso, si sono somministrate dosi di vaccini differenti (ma poi si era in dubbio), si è detto che per chi ha fatto il covid basta una dose (ma nessuno si è mai preoccupato di appurarlo prima con un sierologico) eccetera, eccetera? Tu evidentemente sì, io no. Tieni conto - questo lo ammetto senza problema di sorta - che io, pur non demonizzando certo i medicinali, ed avendone assunti quando ce ne è stato bisogno, se anche ho un semplice mal di testa, tendo ad evitare di assumere farmaci. Poi ,se proprio la testa scoppia, prendo una tachipirina.
A parte ciò, ho in corpo tutti i vaccini di questo mondo, ho fatto più volte la profilassi antimalarica (anche con il temutissimo Lariam  ), e non mi ritengo particolarmente fobica o irragionevole quanto all'utilizzo dei medicinali. E' certo che se devo pensare di fare la cavia....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che ci siano motivi validi per buttarsi nel vuoto e motivi evitabili. Poi ognuno di noi decide quali sono per se stesso


Ci mancherebbe pure che mi metto a decidere per gli altri, mica sono pagato!

Certo che ognuno decide per sé

Poi.. se uno mi viene liberamente a dire che ha deciso che non si vaccina perché non ha la certezza che il 29 aprile del 2041 non avrà avuto alcun brutto effetto dal vaccino, IO DECIDO che in questo contesto non è una persona che porta motivazioni credibili, e passo oltre


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come prima, ti posso rispondere per me, sul grassetto
> Non è che dico "io sto bene, non ho nulla". Dico che non voglio fare la cavia. Laddove il fare la cavia è l'unico modo per assumere questo vaccino. Non ce ne sono altri. E francamente a questo punto due considerazioni su cosa rischio pigliando un virus che ho già preso (e che quindi non è nemmeno più una "novità" per l'organismo) e un vaccino che tanto "mirato" su quel virus nemmeno mi sembra, opto per la prima. Se a novembre dicembre dovesse diventarmi vitale prendere il vaccino (perché altrimenti manco non mi fanno uscire di casa, esempio) lo valuterò. Sento attualmente preponderante la necessità di prendere il vaccino sui rischi alla mia salute? La risposta è ovviamente no, diversamente avrei fatto il vaccino. Quanta fiducia dò a chi ci governa e ci sta smerciando il vaccino a costo di renderlo più "simpatico" con "incentivi"? Zero, o comunque poca. Quanta fiducia ripongo in un vaccino che non è stato possibile sperimentare? Questa - come sopra - dipende dalla preponderanza del rischio che attribuiamo noi, per noi stessi (come singoli, prima ancora che come collettività). Tu ti senti "a posto" con un vaccino che non ti esclude dalla quarantena (perché?), ti fa comunque veicolo della malattia (vedi poco fa), non esclude le morti, ha un'efficacia nel tempo direi parecchio limitata, ed effetti collaterali non conosciuti? Ti sei sentito informato quando - a fronte di ben 4 vaccini - uno si è sospeso, si sono somministrate dosi di vaccini differenti (ma poi si era in dubbio), si è detto che per chi ha fatto il covid basta una dose (ma nessuno si è mai preoccupato di appurarlo prima con un sierologico) eccetera, eccetera? Tu evidentemente sì, io no. Tieni conto - questo lo ammetto senza problema di sorta - che io, pur non demonizzando certo i medicinali, ed avendone assunti quando ce ne è stato bisogno, se anche ho un semplice mal di testa, tendo ad evitare di assumere farmaci. Poi ,se proprio la testa scoppia, prendo una tachipirina.
> A parte ciò, ho in corpo tutti i vaccini di questo mondo, ho fatto più volte la profilassi antimalarica (anche con il temutissimo Lariam  ), e non mi ritengo particolarmente fobica o irragionevole quanto all'utilizzo dei medicinali. E' certo che se devo pensare di fare la cavia....


Siamo tutti cavie, nostro malgrado.
Con o senza qvaccino, con o senza covid, a diversi livelli

Si tratta solo di scegliere che tipo di cavia essere (per chi detiene da principio  il potere di scegliere) e che tipo di cavia fare essere i nostri figli, (per chi ha figli minori come me e te) a vari livelli, sanitario, sociale, etc..

Ma dall'essere cavia non si scappa

Hai visto quanto duri e puri del no vax appena gli hai sventolato il green pass e la prospettiva di non andare a ballare o al ristorante per ferragosto , sono usciti dal buco di culo dove stavano rintanati? 

Li vuoi più cavie di così??


----------



## Lostris (28 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io Bruna Aranzulla gli dico di spegnere e riaccendere.


È quello che ci dice sempre il nostro reparto IT


E vengono pagati.


----------



## spleen (28 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mangiare schifezze è una scelta come trovarsi bere o fumare


Che assumiamo schifezze, più o meno occultate in quello che mangiamo, più o meno consapevoli di farlo.... è un dato di fatto, più che una scelta.
Leggiti la quantità di nitrati e nitriti sull' etichetta della bottiglietta di acqua che bevi, poi ne parliamo. O vuoi che ti racconti cosa buttano sulle viti che poi dal glera danno il prosecco?
Noi -crediamo- di avere il controllo su quello che mangiamo, che beviamo, sulle medicine, persino su quello che guidiamo, in realtà non credo sia così. Lo standard è ritagliato su chi produce non su chi consuma, senza che questo significhi necessariamente che chi produce sia un delinquente.
Vaccinarsi o meno è una scelta, non farlo non dà un maggiore controllo sulla propria vita, anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe pure che mi metto a decidere per gli altri, mica sono pagato!
> 
> Certo che ognuno decide per sé
> 
> Poi.. se uno mi viene liberamente a dire che ha deciso che non si vaccina perché non ha la certezza che il 29 aprile del 2041 non avrà avuto alcun brutto effetto dal vaccino, IO DECIDO che in questo contesto non è una persona che porta motivazioni credibili, e passo oltre


Rischi benefici. È tutto qui. A 18 anni cosa rischio se prendo il covid? Poco o nulla. Cos rischio se mi vaccino? Non lo so
Decido che decisione prendere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Che assumiamo schifezze, più o meno occultate in quello che mangiamo, più o meno consapevoli di farlo.... è un dato di fatto, più che una scelta.
> Leggiti la quantità di nitrati e nitriti sull' etichetta della bottiglietta di acqua che bevi, poi ne parliamo. O vuoi che ti racconti cosa buttano sulle viti che poi dal glera danno il prosecco?
> Noi -crediamo- di avere il controllo su quello che mangiamo, che beviamo, sulle medicine, persino su quello che guidiamo, in realtà non credo sia così. Lo standard è ritagliato su chi produce non su chi consuma, senza che questo significhi necessariamente che chi produce sia un delinquente.
> Vaccinarsi o meno è una scelta, non farlo non dà un maggiore controllo sulla propria vita, anzi.


Io non ho mai parlato di controllo e mi capita di mangiare schifezze. Ma appunto decido che voglio mangiarle come decido di non leggere le etichette il più delle volte. Non c’è nessuno che mi obbliga a mangiarle o se non lo faccio non posso fare determinate cose


----------



## Vera (28 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Rischi benefici. È tutto qui. A 18 anni cosa rischio se prendo il covid? Poco o nulla. Cos rischio se mi vaccino? Non lo so
> Decido che decisione prendere


A distanza di un anno e mezza siamo ancora qui a fare questi ragionamenti del cazzo.
Si spera che il 18enne sia abbastanza intelligente da capire che se prende il Covid a lui non fa nulla, ma che se contagia me, l'amico con problemi di salute o la nonna può fare seri danni.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> A distanza di un anno e mezza siamo ancora qui a fare questi ragionamenti del cazzo.
> Si spera che il 18enne sia abbastanza intelligente da capire che se prende il Covid a lui non fa nulla, ma che se contagia me, l'amico con problemi di salute o la nonna può fare seri danni.


Partendo dal presupposto che mi sono vaccinata non mi sembra di aver si scritto che chi non la pensa come me fa ragionamenti del cazzo 
Mi piace ancora pensare che ci sia libertà di pensiero 
Ribadisco entrambi i figli sono vaccinati nonostante io non fossi d’accordo. Fortunatamente loro non hanno pensato che ragionassi alla cazzo ma che appunto avessi idee diverse dalle loro


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che mi sono vaccinata non mi sembra di aver si scritto che chi non la pensa come me fa ragionamenti del cazzo
> Mi piace ancora pensare che ci sia libertà di pensiero
> Ribadisco entrambi i figli sono vaccinati nonostante io non fossi d’accordo. Fortunatamente loro non hanno pensato che ragionassi alla cazzo ma che appunto avessi idee diverse dalle loro


Ho già espresso il mio pensiero da tempo. Ognuno è libero di vaccinarsi come di non farlo e a me sta bene. Quello che non accetto sono alcune motivazioni che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo, sarebbe almeno il caso tenere per sè. Ho cari amici che non sono vaccinati e voglio bene loro lo stesso, anche se fanno ragionamenti del cazzo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> A distanza di un anno e mezza siamo ancora qui a fare questi ragionamenti del cazzo.
> Si spera che il 18enne sia abbastanza intelligente da capire che se prende il Covid a lui non fa nulla, ma che se contagia me, l'amico con problemi di salute o la nonna può fare seri danni.


Non condivido queste specie di tacite colpevolizzazioni. Una persona che si vaccina in coscienza, per me, lo fa perché è convinto che così facendo tutela in primis se stesso, e in seconda battuta chi gli sta vicino. Se ne è convinto. Altrimenti no. O altrimenti ancora può dire che tu, l'amico con problemi di salute e la nonna siete vaccinati, quindi (se il vaccino fosse tanto sicuro) che problemi ci sono? I ragionamenti possono essere i più disparati possibili, dire che uno sia del cazzo e l'altro no - quando di mezzo c'è la propria salute - non m i sembra un discorso costruttivo.

Poi ognuno fa le proprie considerazioni e valutazioni, in generale ti posso dire che ho amici che la pensano come me, e amici che la pensano all'opposto, ma nessuno pensa che io stia facendo ragionamenti del cazzo. Altrimenti partiamo dal presupposto che c'è chi "ha ragione" e chi "ha torto", nel contesto di un problema dove nessuno è detentore di chissà quali verità.


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non condivido queste specie di tacite colpevolizzazioni. Una persona che si vaccina in coscienza, per me, lo fa perché è convinto che così facendo tutela in primis se stesso, e in seconda battuta chi gli sta vicino. Se ne è convinto. Altrimenti no. O altrimenti ancora può dire che tu, *l'amico con problemi di salute e la nonna siete vaccinati, quindi (se il vaccino fosse tanto sicuro) che problemi ci sono? *I ragionamenti possono essere i più disparati possibili, dire che uno sia del cazzo e l'altro no - quando di mezzo c'è la propria salute - non m i sembra un discorso costruttivo.
> 
> Poi ognuno fa le proprie considerazioni e valutazioni, in generale ti posso dire che ho amici che la pensano come me, e amici che la pensano all'opposto, ma nessuno pensa che io stia facendo ragionamenti del cazzo. Altrimenti partiamo dal presupposto che c'è chi "ha ragione" e chi "ha torto", nel contesto di un problema dove nessuno è detentore di chissà quali verità.


Gli vorrei bene ma gli direi che fa dei ragionamenti del cazzo.


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Gli vorrei bene ma gli direi che fa dei ragionamenti del cazzo.


Quindi se - io diciottenne con pochissimi rischi alla salute - mi vaccino per veicolare lo stesso la malattia, sto compiendo un grande passo in favore della collettività? 

Ma anche in questo caso, capisco l'altruismo (singolare ma indicativo pure il fatto che molti di quelli che mi hanno risposto lo faccio per altri, abbiano altri "a rischio" a diretto contatto o in coabitazione), ma capisco di più (dal mio punto di vista) che PRIMA viene la propria salute (e ciò che riteniamo meglio per noi), poi certamente quella altrui. Ovvio che se avessi ragionevoli garanzie sugli effetti a lungo termine non mi esimerei dal farlo, ad esempio, parlando di me. Ma non ho contatti frequenti con "nonni", meno che meno ci coabito, sono comunque insieme sempre a mio figlio che per ovvie ragioni non è vaccinato  , e ogni qualvolta mi è capitato di avere solo un minimo sospetto di avere qualcosa me ne sono rimasta a casa. Quel che secondo la mia coscienza  posso fare per non andare in giro ed essere un potenziale veicolo del virus per gli altri, lo faccio. Il resto, riguarda la mia salute, il mio corpo, e cosa mi inietto nell'organismo lo decido io (finché me lo permetteranno....). A maggior ragione credo debba pensarlo un 18enne, quale che sia la sua scelta. Che - quello - il covid ragionevolmente può pensare che non lo uccide, né gli dà/darà particolari problemi. Il vaccino non si sa. E per giunta non esclude che - vaccinato il 18 enne, non sia parimenti un veicolo per la trasmissione ad altri. Altrimenti a cosa servirebbero quarantene e mascherine anche per i vaccinati? Prima che mi chiariscano questi punti con DATI (che ora inizieranno ad avere a disposizione), poi ragioniamo sull'opportunità di fare questi vaccini anche con riguardo alla salute altrui. Io la penso così. Per tornare al discorso che faceva @Skorpio , poi, sinceramente anche a me quelli che in vista del green pass sono corsi a fare e prenotare un vaccino che prima non avevano creduto di fare, in vista del pranzo/cena di ferragosto, paiono un pò dei "pecoroni" (e questo mi porta a sviluppare altri ragionamenti su COME ci considera chi ci governa), ma alla fine il mondo è bello perché vario, e se il movente è stare al ristorante al chiuso, o altro "privilegio" più o meno temporaneo concesso, andrà bene anche così. A volte pure io divento "pecorona" per le cose che mi interessano molto (se in ballo c'è la mia salute devono interessarmi tanto tanto), ma riflettendoci mi dico anche che lo faccio con consapevolezza. Spero che per loro sia altrettanto, e in fondo l'importante è che vada bene a loro


----------



## Skorpio (29 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi se - io diciottenne con pochissimi rischi alla salute - mi vaccino per veicolare lo stesso la malattia, sto compiendo un grande passo in favore della collettività?
> 
> Ma anche in questo caso, capisco l'altruismo (singolare ma indicativo pure il fatto che molti di quelli che mi hanno risposto lo faccio per altri, abbiano altri "a rischio" a diretto contatto o in coabitazione), ma capisco di più (dal mio punto di vista) che PRIMA viene la propria salute (e ciò che riteniamo meglio per noi), poi certamente quella altrui. Ovvio che se avessi ragionevoli garanzie sugli effetti a lungo termine non mi esimerei dal farlo, ad esempio, parlando di me. Ma non ho contatti frequenti con "nonni", meno che meno ci coabito, sono comunque insieme sempre a mio figlio che per ovvie ragioni non è vaccinato  , e ogni qualvolta mi è capitato di avere solo un minimo sospetto di avere qualcosa me ne sono rimasta a casa. Quel che secondo la mia coscienza  posso fare per non andare in giro ed essere un potenziale veicolo del virus per gli altri, lo faccio. Il resto, riguarda la mia salute, il mio corpo, e cosa mi inietto nell'organismo lo decido io (finché me lo permetteranno....). A maggior ragione credo debba pensarlo un 18enne, quale che sia la sua scelta. Che - quello - il covid ragionevolmente può pensare che non lo uccide, né gli dà/darà particolari problemi. Il vaccino non si sa. E per giunta non esclude che - vaccinato il 18 enne, non sia parimenti un veicolo per la trasmissione ad altri. Altrimenti a cosa servirebbero quarantene e mascherine anche per i vaccinati? Prima che mi chiariscano questi punti con DATI (che ora inizieranno ad avere a disposizione), poi ragioniamo sull'opportunità di fare questi vaccini anche con riguardo alla salute altrui. Io la penso così. Per tornare al discorso che faceva @Skorpio , poi, sinceramente anche a me quelli che in vista del green pass sono corsi a fare e prenotare un vaccino che prima non avevano creduto di fare, in vista del pranzo/cena di ferragosto, paiono un pò dei "pecoroni" (e questo mi porta a sviluppare altri ragionamenti su COME ci considera chi ci governa), ma alla fine il mondo è bello perché vario, e se il movente è stare al ristorante al chiuso, o altro "privilegio" più o meno temporaneo concesso, andrà bene anche così. A volte pure io divento "pecorona" per le cose che mi interessano molto (se in ballo c'è la mia salute devono interessarmi tanto tanto), ma riflettendoci mi dico anche che lo faccio con consapevolezza. Spero che per loro sia altrettanto, e in fondo l'importante è che vada bene a loro


Foglia ma lo sai vero che chi è vaccinato, è molto ma molto ma molto meno "infettivo" di chi non lo è..?

Questi sono i dati che ci danno i professori e gli studi.

Oppure pensi che mentano?









						Abrignani: «Da vaccinati siamo contagiosi fino al 90 per cento in meno»
					

L’immunologo: ecco come possiamo fermare il virus. Per i minori più benefici che rischi dal vaccino. Il ciclo completo di Pfizer protegge all’88% da malattia grave e morte




					www.corriere.it


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho già espresso il mio pensiero da tempo. Ognuno è libero di vaccinarsi come di non farlo e a me sta bene. Quello che non accetto sono alcune motivazioni che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo, sarebbe almeno il caso tenere per sè. Ho cari amici che non sono vaccinati e voglio bene loro lo stesso, anche se fanno ragionamenti del cazzo.


Io il tuo pensiero lo rispetto infatti 
È difficile che accada il contrario 
Se credo in una cosa raramente qualcuno mi può impedire di esporla.


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Foglia ma lo sai vero che chi è vaccinato, è molto ma molto ma molto meno "infettivo" di chi non lo è..?
> 
> Questi sono i dati che ci danno i professori e gli studi.
> 
> ...


No. Non penso che mentano. 35 contagi su 100 in caso di contatto diretto al chiuso è un numero molto ragguardevole lo stesso , che conferma il perché pure con il vaccino non si è sicuri né per sé né per gli altri, ma casomai solo un po' più sicuri. Non mi incentiva nemmeno sotto il punto di vista della sicurezza altrui, che ti devo dire....


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Luglio 2021)

Che assumiamo schifezze, più o meno occultate in quello che mangiamo, più o meno consapevoli di farlo.... è un dato di fatto, più che una scelta.
Leggiti la quantità di nitrati e nitriti sull' etichetta della bottiglietta di acqua che bevi, poi ne parliamo. O vuoi che ti racconti cosa buttano sulle viti che poi dal glera danno il prosecco?
Noi -crediamo- di avere il controllo su quello che mangiamo, che beviamo, sulle medicine, persino su quello che guidiamo, in realtà non credo sia così. Lo standard è ritagliato su chi produce non su chi consuma


Vera ha detto:


> A distanza di un anno e mezza siamo ancora qui a fare questi ragionamenti del cazzo.
> Si spera che il 18enne sia abbastanza intelligente da capire che se prende il Covid a lui non fa nulla, ma che se contagia me, l'amico con problemi di salute o la nonna può fare seri danni.


nella compagnia degli amici di mio figlio, diciamo una settantina di 18 enni provenienti da diversi comuni della provincia ci lecco, Monza e Milano, il sentire comune è: si fa il vaccino per poterci divertire, non vorremmo mai andare al Byblos di riccione e rimanere fuori perché senza GP e senza tampone. Più che GreenPass, nel loro caso lo chiamerei DiscoPass.
Negli anni 90 c’era una tessera simile ad Ibiza, mi dava accesso a tutte le discoteche dell’isole nella mia settimana di permanenza.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non penso che mentano. 35 contagi su 100 in caso di contatto diretto al chiuso è un numero molto ragguardevole lo stesso , che conferma il perché pure con il vaccino non si è sicuri né per sé né per gli altri, ma casomai solo un po' più sicuri. Non mi incentiva nemmeno sotto il punto di vista della sicurezza altrui, che ti devo dire....


Non volevo incentivarti, ma solo per portare dati obiettivi e non fuorvianti alla discussione generale

Mettere sullo stesso piano un non vaccinato e un vaccinato (Sono uguali) , dal punto di vista della individuale  capacità infettiva (smerdare involontariamente il prossimo) , non è scientificamente giusto

Poi.. capisco che, visti da fuori che camminano per strada sparpagliati o bevono l'aperitivo fuori dal bar,  non si veda a occhio nudo nessuna differenza.. per cui "sembrano uguali" ..


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio, puoi portate tutti i dati oggettivi che vuoi, ma ci sarà sempre il 'sordo' che ti dice "si, però...". Io evito di perderci tempo proprio; in ospedale abbiamo gente quasi intubata che ancora dice che il coronavirus non esiste, per cui quello che leggiamo qui è proprio il meno


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non volevo incentivarti, ma solo per portare dati obiettivi e non fuorvianti alla discussione generale
> 
> Mettere sullo stesso piano un non vaccinato e un vaccinato (Sono uguali) , dal punto di vista della individuale  capacità infettiva (smerdare involontariamente il prossimo) , non è scientificamente giusto
> 
> Poi.. capisco che, visti da fuori che camminano per strada sparpagliati o bevono l'aperitivo fuori dal bar,  non si veda a occhio nudo nessuna differenza.. per cui "sembrano uguali" ..


Non è mia intenzione  "smerdare" proprio nessuno, anche perché certamente chi si vaccina non fa alcun danno a me. Dico solo che essendoci sempre tanto egoismo anche nelle scelte altruistiche, allo stato attuale mi vaccinerei sicuramente se avessi 80 anni, o se convivessi con persone di 80 anni a me care.  Per il resto guardo anzitutto alla mia salute e a quella di chi mi sta più a caro, e sicuramente ho più di una riserva su questo vaccino. Analogamente, non mi sentirei di allentare la benché minima misura di riguardo è di sicurezza che ho nei confronti degli altri.  A me è capitato  (e te lo potranno confermare qui dentro anche  ) di avere dubbi in ordine al mio stato di salute, facendo attenzione a segnali "minimi". Era solo una giornata "storta" (il giorno dopo non avevo più nulla), ma mi sono astenuta dal correre il rischio di infettare qualcuno.  Mi comporterei diversamente essendo vaccinata? Credo proprio di no.  Mi comporterei diversamente sapendo gli altri vaccinati? È un no di nuovo 
È evidente che se pensassi che i vantaggi superassero i rischi mi vaccinerei, per me stessa e per chi amo. Ma in primo luogo pensandola come una cosa vantaggiosa per me.


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Skorpio, puoi portate tutti i dati oggettivi che vuoi, ma ci sarà sempre il 'sordo' che ti dice "si, però...". Io evito di perderci tempo proprio; in ospedale abbiamo gente quasi intubata che ancora dice che il coronavirus non esiste, per cui quello che leggiamo qui è proprio il meno


Se la pensiamo a livello di "fazioni", non ne usciamo più.  Poi sei liberissimo di pensare che chi non si vaccina sia uno scemo di guerra, ne prendo atto e sopravvivo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Skorpio, puoi portate tutti i dati oggettivi che vuoi, ma ci sarà sempre il 'sordo' che ti dice "si, però...". Io evito di perderci tempo proprio; in ospedale abbiamo gente quasi intubata che ancora dice che il coronavirus non esiste, per cui quello che leggiamo qui è proprio il meno


La stessa difficoltà là si ha spiegare che si è ben coscienti che il virus esista (l’ho avuto) non si è no vax se si ha paura di questo vaccino. In effetti bisognerebbe anche qui smettere di perdere tempo a ribadirlo


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mangiare schifezze è una scelta come trovarsi bere o fumare


Si, ma è una scelta i cui rischi sono ampiamente suffragati da studi scientifici.
La scissione in categorie di ciò che ci nuoce non è fattibile, ci si nutre per sopravvivere e ci si fa il vaccino per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione  "smerdare" proprio nessuno, anche perché certamente chi si vaccina non fa alcun danno a me. Dico solo che essendoci sempre tanto egoismo anche nelle scelte altruistiche, allo stato attuale mi vaccinerei sicuramente se avessi 80 anni, o se convivessi con persone di 80 anni a me care.  Per il resto guardo anzitutto alla mia salute e a quella di chi mi sta più a caro, e sicuramente ho più di una riserva su questo vaccino. Analogamente, non mi sentirei di allentare la benché minima misura di riguardo è di sicurezza che ho nei confronti degli altri.  A me è capitato  (e te lo potranno confermare qui dentro anche  ) di avere dubbi in ordine al mio stato di salute, facendo attenzione a segnali "minimi". Era solo una giornata "storta" (il giorno dopo non avevo più nulla), ma mi sono astenuta dal correre il rischio di infettare qualcuno.  Mi comporterei diversamente essendo vaccinata? Credo proprio di no.  Mi comporterei diversamente sapendo gli altri vaccinati? È un no di nuovo
> È evidente che se pensassi che i vantaggi superassero i rischi mi vaccinerei, per me stessa e per chi amo. Ma in primo luogo pensandola come una cosa vantaggiosa per me.


Guarda che non volevo convincerti a vaccinarti, e quindi non ti devi sentire nella posizione di motivare il perché "resisti" a questa che sembra una spinta a farti cambiare idea

Volevo solo obiettivamente mettere in chiaro che un vaccinato e molto ma molto ma MOLTO meno contagioso (pericoloso) di un NON vaccinato

E non è giusto metterli sullo stesso piano, come se un foglio da 5 euro avesse uguale potere di acquisto di un foglio da 500 euro

Non è così

Poi.. Non devi vivere questa oggettiva e obiettiva considerazione come una accusa personale  e un tentativo di spinta  a vaccinarti alla tua persona

A me non interessa tu cambi idea

Interessa mettere in chiaro ciò che è oggettibo e che spesso si tenta abilmente di truccare e truccarsi anche a se stessi
(..tanto un vaccinato è contagioso lo stesso come uno non vaccinato)

E anche su questi tentativi di truccare e truccarsi ci sarebbe da meditare non poco


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La stessa difficoltà là si ha spiegare che si è ben coscienti che il virus esista (l’ho avuto) non si è no vax se si ha paura di questo vaccino. In effetti bisognerebbe anche qui smettere di perdere tempo a ribadirlo


Se il confronto non è costruttivo direi di sì 
A me ad esempio serve per verificare se il mio ragionamento è buono oppure no, per cui ben venga anche un dibattito  "acceso (visto che ci riguarda tutti, anche sotto il profilo emotivo), ma se il presupposto è che l'avere dubbi su questo vaccino equivale ad essere una no vax, i fatti smentiscono, e le basi per un confronto costruttivo languido....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Luglio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Skorpio, puoi portate tutti i dati oggettivi che vuoi, ma ci sarà sempre il 'sordo' che ti dice "si, però...". Io evito di perderci tempo proprio; in ospedale abbiamo gente quasi intubata che ancora dice che il coronavirus non esiste, per cui quello che leggiamo qui è proprio il meno


Si, Io li porto, perché sono alla portata di tutti .. e non mi interessa convincere nessuno

Ma questi dati (ad oggi) sono oggettivi e tentare di mischiare le carte in tavola perché"tanto è uguale" non mi sta bene.

Non c'è onestà nella discussione

Meglio uno dica: si , so benissimo che un vaccinato è molto meno pericoloso per la diffusione del virus, e ho tenuto conto di questa cosa prima di decidere


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, Io li porto, perché sono alla portata di tutti .. e non mi interessa convincere nessuno
> 
> Ma questi dati (ad oggi) sono oggettivi e tentare di mischiare le carte in tavola perché"tanto è uguale" non mi sta bene.
> 
> ...


Io direi che la buona fede vada concessa a chiunque, l'importante è che si abbia un punto comune sul quale si sappia che le scelte, anche quelle diametralmente opposte, incidono in maniera univoca.

Ad esempio si può scegliere di vaccinare o meno un minorenne, ma avere bene anche in mente che il problema non è se sia necessario o meno vaccinare un soggetto marginalmente coinvolto, bensì decidere in base all'obbiettivo di debellare il virus e farlo in tempi brevi.


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La stessa difficoltà là si ha spiegare che si è ben coscienti che il virus esista (l’ho avuto) non si è no vax se si ha paura di questo vaccino. In effetti bisognerebbe anche qui smettere di perdere tempo a ribadirlo


Di cosa hai paura precisamente?


----------



## patroclo (29 Luglio 2021)

Chi ha paura difficilmente offrirà/accetterà spunti costruttivi.


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Chi ha paura difficilmente offrirà/accetterà spunti costruttivi.


L'importante è identificare la paura, anche se resterà resterà inevitabilmente impaurito.


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se il confronto non è costruttivo direi di sì
> A me ad esempio serve per verificare se il mio ragionamento è buono oppure no, per cui ben venga anche un dibattito  "acceso (visto che ci riguarda tutti, anche sotto il profilo emotivo), ma se il presupposto è che l'avere dubbi su questo vaccino equivale ad essere una no vax, i fatti smentiscono, e le basi per un confronto costruttivo languido....


Foglia, costruttivo ok, ma in questo caso cosa si aspirerebbe a costruire precisamente? Cioè, ci facciamo una chiacchierata al fine di rinforzare ognuno le proprie ragioni?
I nostri ragionamenti lasciano il tempo che trovano, ragioniamo solo in base alle fobie e qualche articoletto di giornale, da perfetti profani. Poi non saprei, qualcuno tra noi sarà pure un esperto, ma in un ragionamento costruttivo vorrei avere elementi ben diversi dalla semplice paura. Quella ci sta, ma verrebbe dopo.


----------



## abebis (29 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi ognuno fa le proprie considerazioni e valutazioni, in generale ti posso dire che ho amici che la pensano come me, e amici che la pensano all'opposto, ma nessuno pensa che io stia facendo ragionamenti del cazzo.


Lo pensano: semplicemente non te lo dicono in faccia perché "in real life" non sta bene... 



Foglia ha detto:


> A maggior ragione credo debba pensarlo un 18enne, quale che sia la sua scelta. Che - quello - il covid ragionevolmente può pensare che non lo uccide, né gli dà/darà particolari problemi. Il vaccino non si sa.


1. "Il vaccino non si sa": prima di essere commercializzato  il vaccino ha superato tutti i protocolli di sperimentazione che supera ogni farmaco che prendiamo quotidianamente senza pensarci su; da quando è stato commercializzato ne sono state somministrate più di due miliardi di dosi con effetti collaterali bassissimi rispetto a praticamente tutti i farmaci messi in commercio. Siamo ben oltre la sperimentazione!

2. "Il vaccino non si sa": però si sanno le altre cose e 'sti diciottenni:
- fumano sigarette che si sa che farà venire il cancro;
- si sparano spritz per endovena a colazione, pranzo, cena, e si sa che anche l'alcool è cancerogeno;
- e le ragazzine si prendono oki come acqua fresca al primo mal di testa mestruale;
- e le donne continuano a bere allegramente mentre cercano di figliare;
- e si tirano giù BigMac come oche da fois gras, con hamburger che per disciplinare è ammesso che contengano una certa percentuale di carne di topo (e lasciamo perdere il resto);
- e... e... e... la lista è lunga... 

Ma il vaccino no: quello non si sa, quindi meglio di no. 

Però è anche l'unica strada che abbiamo se vogliamo (provare a) evitare un nuovo lockdown e un nuovo anno di DAD.

Allora poi magari cerchiamo anche di avere la coerenza di non fracassare le palle per il lockdown e la DAD... 



Foglia ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione  "smerdare" proprio nessuno, anche perché certamente chi si vaccina non fa alcun danno a me.


Anche perché dovresti solo ringraziarli, perché non solo non fanno nessun danno a te, ma sono anche quelli che ti salveranno il culo in autunno, se il vaccino funziona... 



Foglia ha detto:


> Se il confronto non è costruttivo direi di sì


Il confronto NON può essere costruttivo a priori, perché è basato, da una parte, su un assioma che non può essere contraddetto, cfr.





__





						Confirmation bias - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Chi ha paura difficilmente offrirà/accetterà spunti costruttivi.


Prendo atto anche di questo.  Io ho paura.  Ho visto davvero troppa faciloneria  (per me è tale, poi possiamo discutere se sia evitabile o meno). Comunque ho ragionato SULLA MIA PELLE, e per la mia pelle. Giusto o sbagliato che sia il mio ragionamento. Nel momento in cui dovessi avere più fiducia in un vaccino (che si spera non siano più 4, somministrati random o giù di lì, altra cosa che a me personalmente non alimenta alcuna fiducia) vedrò il da farsi. @Skorpio: certamente diminuiranno il rischio e serviranno anche ad attenuare la sintomatologia. Di qui però a dire che sono risolutivi credo che ne passi. Quindi personalmente non cambierebbero di una virgola nemmeno le precauzioni che prenderei verso gli altri. Il resto riguarda la percezione del rischio, per come appunto la si sente sulla propria pelle. Se infine dovessero rendermi la vita intollerabile a causa di limitazioni e/o restrizioni, sarò costretta comunque a valutare. In tutta franchezza, però, mi ripugna il solo pensiero di arrivare a farlo perché altrimenti "sei tagliato fuori "


----------



## spleen (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non ho mai parlato di controllo e mi capita di mangiare schifezze. Ma appunto decido che voglio mangiarle come decido di non leggere le etichette il più delle volte. Non c’è nessuno che mi obbliga a mangiarle o se non lo faccio non posso fare determinate cose


Tu vivi d'aria praticamente.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Di cosa hai paura precisamente?


Del fatto che non ci siano casistiche a lungo termine


----------



## Vera (29 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> nella compagnia degli amici di mio figlio, diciamo una settantina di 18 enni provenienti da diversi comuni della provincia ci lecco, Monza e Milano, il sentire comune è: si fa il vaccino per poterci divertire, non vorremmo mai andare al Byblos di riccione e rimanere fuori perché senza GP e senza tampone. Più che GreenPass, nel loro caso lo chiamerei DiscoPass.
> Negli anni 90 c’era una tessera simile ad Ibiza, mi dava accesso a tutte le discoteche dell’isole nella mia settimana di permanenza.


È lo stesso pensiero che ha spinto persone ben oltre i 18 anni a correre a vaccinarsi. Volevano andare in vacanza senza problemi. Gente che fino a ieri rompeva le balle condividendo ogni cagata su fb, contro il vaccino.
Pazienza. Intanto sono vaccinati in più.


----------



## Carola (29 Luglio 2021)

La mia anica dott.ssa incazzata  nera
X la scuola no ma x magna'e ballalre tutti a vaccinarsi

miei figli dove andiamo in vacanza non c'è un fico secco di locali se non Robe in spiaggia
Poi certo  fanno gruppo ecc ci mancherebbe
Però più che altro x lo sport.
a scuola non so cosa pensare dad x chi nn vaccinato si corre davvero questo rischio ?


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> *La mia anica dott.ssa incazzata  nera
> X la scuola no ma x magna'e ballalre tutti a vaccinarsi*
> 
> miei figli dove andiamo in vacanza non c'è un fico secco di locali se non Robe in spiaggia
> ...


E si. Ne ho avuto conferma ieri, ho portato i miei per la seconda dose. Ho rischiato di non entrare perché in ritardo e soprattutto perché c'era il pienone, un abisso rispetto alla prima dose dove eravamo 4 gatti.

Sono scene tutt'altro che incoraggianti ma danno molto da pensare e anche di che preoccuparsi.


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2021)

ecco ho letto poco ma ho capito che siamo uno spaccato dell'Italia , ma fate un po' come vi pare , ricordate sempre queste parole dette : il virus circolando cambia e quindi che facciamo ?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco ho letto poco ma ho capito che siamo uno spaccato dell'Italia , ma fate un po' come vi pare , ricordate sempre queste parole dette : il virus circolando cambia e quindi che facciamo ?


Infatti è questo che si sta dicendo. Che ognuno faccia come ritenga giusto rispettando chi non si comporta come noi


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti è questo che si sta dicendo. Che ognuno faccia come ritenga giusto rispettando chi non si comporta come noi


non hai risposto se il  virus girando cambia tutte ste vaccinazioni fatte  as che cosa si andrà incontro ?
Già si parla di terza dose perchè il Pfiser protegge 6 mesi.


----------



## abebis (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti è questo che si sta dicendo. Che ognuno faccia come ritenga giusto rispettando chi non si comporta come noi


Io sono a favore di un meccanismo oneri/onori (e non solo io, in realtà: la società tutta): di norma un beneficio corrisponde all'assunzione di una responsabilità.

Farsi un vaccino comporta l'assunzione di un rischio. Addirittura un rischio molto grande, secondo chi non si vuole vaccinare.

A fronte dell'assunzione del rischio di aver fatto il vaccino, mi sembra corretto che mi sia concesso il beneficio di poter girare e fare le cose (quasi) liberamente e mi sembra altrettanto corretto che lo stesso beneficio non sia concesso a chi decide scientemente di non fare il vaccino. Se poi vuole andare in giro lo stesso, ogni volta che vuole fare qualcosa si fa un tampone (a sue spese, of course) e dimostra di non essere un vettore di infezione (per quel giorno) per gli altri suoi simili non vaccinati. Altrimenti non si riesce a spezzare la catena di diffusione, finché esistono milioni di persone potenzialmente infettabili.

Questo almeno finché non si dimostra che i vaccini sono inutili, ma pare proprio che invece siano utili. E non sto neanche suggerendo che dovrebbero pagarsi le spese mediche in caso di infezione, perché è un principio pericoloso (anche se... te le tirano dalle mani...    )

Chi non si vuole vaccinare, invece, pretende di fare tutto come gli altri, anzi tendenzialmente sono addirittura contrari all'uso della mascherina e si infastidiscono se gli dici di mettersela, se proprio non ti mandano in culo.

Alla luce di ciò, chi non rispetta chi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non hai risposto se il  virus girando cambia tutte ste vaccinazioni fatte  as che cosa si andrà incontro ?
> Già si parla di terza dose perchè il Pfiser protegge 6 mesi.


Non lo so a cosa si va incontro. 
Magari è la volta buona che si ci si concentra sulle cure


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Io sono a favore di un meccanismo oneri/onori (e non solo io, in realtà: la società tutta): di norma un beneficio corrisponde all'assunzione di una responsabilità.
> 
> Farsi un vaccino comporta l'assunzione di un rischio. Addirittura un rischio molto grande, secondo chi non si vuole vaccinare.
> 
> ...


Non rispetti il mio diritto a non volermi vaccinare. Ripeto sono vaccinata ma spero che il Green pass cada nel nulla. Mi piacerebbe una volta ogni tanto vedere gli italiani che si ribellano. Spero che ristoratori e altri non si prestino


----------



## abebis (29 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Non rispetti il mio diritto a non volermi vaccinare*. Ripeto sono vaccinata ma spero che il Green pass cada nel nulla. Mi piacerebbe una volta ogni tanto vedere gli italiani che si ribellano. Spero che ristoratori e altri non si prestino


Sbagliato: non rispetto la pretesa di non volerti vaccinare *E* volerti comportare come se fossi vaccinata (tu generico, ovviamente).


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Sbagliato: non rispetto la pretesa di non volerti vaccinare *E* volerti comportare come se fossi vaccinata (tu generico, ovviamente).


Non è una pretesa. Credo che mi venga negato in diritto alla libera circolazione e frequentazione 
Allora rendi obbligatorio il vaccino e ti assumi le responsabilità di conseguenze nel caso ce ne fossero


----------



## feather (30 Luglio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Già si parla di terza dose perchè il Pfiser protegge 6 mesi


Questo lo hai deciso tu, i dati raccolti non lo dicono





__





						Pfizer and BioNTech Confirm High Efficacy and No Serious Safety Concerns Through Up to Six Months Following Second Dose in Updated Topline Analysis of Landmark COVID-19 Vaccine Study | Pfizer
					

Analysis of 927 confirmed symptomatic cases of COVID-19 demonstrates BNT162b2 is highly effective with 91.3% vaccine efficacy observed against COVID-19, measured seven days through up to six months after the second dose Vaccine was 100% effective in preventing severe disease as defined by the...




					www.pfizer.com


----------



## abebis (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è una pretesa. Credo che mi venga negato in diritto alla libera circolazione e frequentazione
> Allora rendi obbligatorio il vaccino e ti assumi le responsabilità di conseguenze nel caso ce ne fossero


Costituzione della R.I.

Art. 16.

_Ogni   cittadino   può  circolare  e  soggiornare liberamente  in qualsiasi parte del territorio nazionale, salvo le limitazioni che la legge  stabilisce  in  via  generale  per  motivi  di  sanità o  di sicurezza.  Nessuna  restrizione  può  essere determinata da ragioni politiche. 
Ogni  cittadino è libero di uscire dal territorio della Repubblica e di rientrarvi, salvo gli obblighi di legge._

Il bene della salute pubblica è prevalente sulla libertà individuale di muoversi.

Sorprendente, vero?


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so a cosa si va incontro.
> Magari è la volta buona che si ci si concentra sulle cure


stanno provando di tutto diamogli un po' di tempo poi si scopriranno nuovi metodi di cura con  medicine  più efficaci , speriamo


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Questo lo hai deciso tu, i dati raccolti non lo dicono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stamattina leggo che lo faranno agli over 60 in Israele  quindi non lo dico io .
Stamattina in tv il primario dei gemelli invece sdice che il vaccino Pfizer  perde un po dopo 6 8 mesi quindi lui prevede di farne un richiamo  più in là .
Senti e leggi tutto e il contrario , quindi diamo tempo al tempo


----------



## void (30 Luglio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Io sono a favore di un meccanismo oneri/onori (e non solo io, in realtà: la società tutta): di norma un beneficio corrisponde all'assunzione di una responsabilità.
> 
> Farsi un vaccino comporta l'assunzione di un rischio. Addirittura un rischio molto grande, secondo chi non si vuole vaccinare.
> 
> ...


E d


abebis ha detto:


> Io sono a favore di un meccanismo oneri/onori (e non solo io, in realtà: la società tutta): di norma un beneficio corrisponde all'assunzione di una responsabilità.
> 
> Farsi un vaccino comporta l'assunzione di un rischio. Addirittura un rischio molto grande, secondo chi non si vuole vaccinare.
> 
> ...


Guarda che chi è vaccinato può comunque trasmettere il virus. Purtroppo ne ho una esperienza diretta.


----------



## ologramma (30 Luglio 2021)

void ha detto:


> E d
> 
> Guarda che chi è vaccinato può comunque trasmettere il virus. Purtroppo ne ho una esperienza diretta.


ricordiamoci che pur vaccinandosi con tuti i vaccini conosciuti , parlano sempre di percentuale  il che significa che qualcuno, dico io sfortunato , non fa effetto ecco perchè  trasmette, più è alta  e più si è protetto


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendo atto anche di questo.  Io ho paura.  Ho visto davvero troppa faciloneria  (per me è tale, poi possiamo discutere se sia evitabile o meno). Comunque ho ragionato SULLA MIA PELLE, e per la mia pelle. Giusto o sbagliato che sia il mio ragionamento. Nel momento in cui dovessi avere più fiducia in un vaccino (che si spera non siano più 4, somministrati random o giù di lì, altra cosa che a me personalmente non alimenta alcuna fiducia) vedrò il da farsi. @Skorpio: certamente diminuiranno il rischio e serviranno anche ad attenuare la sintomatologia. Di qui però a dire che sono risolutivi credo che ne passi. Quindi personalmente non cambierebbero di una virgola nemmeno le precauzioni che prenderei verso gli altri. Il resto riguarda la percezione del rischio, per come appunto la si sente sulla propria pelle. Se infine dovessero rendermi la vita intollerabile a causa di limitazioni e/o restrizioni, sarò costretta comunque a valutare. In tutta franchezza, però, mi ripugna il solo pensiero di arrivare a farlo perché altrimenti "sei tagliato fuori "


Io non credo che ci sarà mai nulla di risolutivo in generale, se il male ultimo da sconfiggere è la morte

Perché bene o male si muore tutti

Non va fatto perché si è tagliati fuori dalla cena sociale, va fatto perché si ha (se la si ha) consapevolezza che è un attraversamento obbligato e necessario (se la si ha)

Purtroppo.. io noto in questo periodo (non qui dentro) bande di esagitati no vax che si spellano l'anima per convincere a non vaccinarsi, usando anche tecniche davvero scorrette e tentando di giocare sulla paura delle persone

Anche verso i più giovani.
mi sembrano un po'come i testimoni di Geova che ti avvicinano per dirti che la fine del mondo ormai arriva prima di Natale, almeno da 100 anni, e per fortuna ci sono giovani che a Geova e a Babbo Natale hanno smesso di crederci alla soglia della fine della scuola della infanzia


----------



## abebis (5 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> E d
> 
> Guarda che chi è vaccinato può comunque trasmettere il virus. Purtroppo ne ho una esperienza diretta.


Ho forse affermato questo?

In ogni caso: e quindi?

Ho la sensazione che ti manchino le basi di statistica e che tu non abbia idea della definizione di indice di trasmissione. E cose simili.

Ripassati questi concetti e poi possiamo riparlarne.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci sarà mai nulla di risolutivo in generale, se il male ultimo da sconfiggere è la morte
> 
> Perché bene o male si muore tutti
> 
> ...


Chiunque abbia l’atteggiamento del profeta che ti vuole convertire ottiene il risultato contrario.
Anche perché il furore missionario evidenzia il bisogno di avere il supporto per qualcosa a cui il missionario crede poco.
Anche il Vangelo incoraggia a mostrare serenità, non a rompere le scatole agli altri. 
È come per i vegetariani. Io mangio poca carne, ma se mi vengono a contestare un bicchiere di latte, mi viene voglia di carpaccio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> contestare un bicchiere di latte, mi viene voglia di carpaccio


Ok allora sto zitta


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiunque abbia l’atteggiamento del profeta che ti vuole convertire ottiene il risultato contrario.
> Anche perché il furore missionario evidenzia il bisogno di avere il supporto per qualcosa a cui il missionario crede poco.
> Anche il Vangelo incoraggia a mostrare serenità, non a rompere le scatole agli altri.
> È come per i vegetariani. Io mangio poca carne, ma se mi vengono a contestare un bicchiere di latte, mi viene voglia di carpaccio


È vero

Io sto percependo in questi giorni un bisogno molto forte, da parte di chi ha legittimamente scelto di non vaccinarsi (e lo sottolineo) di "convertire" alla "resistenza" 

Ovviamente anche loro si sentono in guerra, e ogni persona che se ne va (si vaccina) è come se dal loro punto di vista passasse con il nemico.

Non so se sono solo io che percepisco questa atmosfera molto nettamente, ma in meno di una settimana mi è già capitato due volte di incontrare persone che partendo da semplici scambi di considerazioni, travalicano in appelli accorati alla resistenza, per scivolare in manifestazioni di livore verso chi sta loro togliendo la libertà, stile oppressione da generale Duvalier.


----------



## Martes (5 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero
> 
> Io sto percependo in questi giorni un bisogno molto forte, da parte di chi ha legittimamente scelto di non vaccinarsi (e lo sottolineo) di "convertire" alla "resistenza"
> 
> ...


È che la vivono così...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È che la vivono così...


Per fortuna c'è chi si ribella e organizza la resistenza.. 

Qui mi sa che stanno partendo in bel po' di cervelli, altro che coronavirus


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per fortuna c'è chi si ribella e organizza la resistenza..
> 
> Qui mi sa che stanno partendo in bel po' di cervelli, altro che coronavirus


Qualunque situazione di emergenza fa emergere coraggio o viltà, ma soprattutto le paure inconsce che possono fare reagire in modi opposti.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci sarà mai nulla di risolutivo in generale, se il male ultimo da sconfiggere è la morte
> 
> Perché bene o male si muore tutti
> 
> ...


Non lo so 
Per me, i testimoni di Geova (almeno quelli che girano, o meglio giravano, porta a porta, perché poi salendo la scala - anche lì, gira che ti rigira - gli interessi sono quelli economici) hanno quale mission quella di convertire il mondo, da sempre proponendo uno "schema" di vita che ai più non risulta certo accattivante, ma al contrario incomprensibile, obsoleto, sacrificante. E sì, per certi versi, vera la diffusione di informazioni non rispondenti al vero, del tipo che sono capaci - contro ogni evidenza scientifica - di dire che le trasfusioni di sangue sono dannose per la salute, e non già solo vietate a loro 
Mentre i no vax non hanno alcun divieto " di setta", non so come dire. Se un testimone di Geova si fa trasfondere sangue e non ha giustificazioni (tipo lo stato di incoscienza) viene espulso e stigmatizzato dalla comunità. Il no vax non ha (o non dovrebbe avere) alcuno stigma. Poi, di fatto però (parlo ora per questo vaccino) la scelta legittima di non vaccinarsi (che non appartiene - o meglio appartiene a una piccola minoranza di soggetti "no vax" - e per il resto appartiene a chi, come me, avanza dubbi su un medicinale che non è stato possibile sperimentare quanto ai suoi effetti) è ora in qualche misura oggetto di stigma da parte di chi ci governa. Dire che se non ti vaccini "non puoi", e mettere sull'altro piatto della bilancia un vaccino di cui non si conoscono gli effetti collaterali, è una carognata. Un invito (come diceva @Brunetta ) ad avere un tipo di fiducia che - se non c'è - traducendo liberamente Don Abbondio  - uno non può darsela . Di qui che a mio parere si inserisce un pò il gioco delle "fazioni": tese ovviamente a far sì che una fetta maggiore della popolazione abbia da dare la propria voce, il più cospicua possibile, alle proprie idee. Di qui, che le infos (ma guarda anche cosa fanno in politica, nei media, eccetera  ) vengono distorte. Da un lato il vaccino diventa totalmente inefficace se non foriero di sicura morte per cause non naturali, e dall'altro lato chi non si vaccina passa per un pericoloso talebano.
L'altro giorno, da me, manifestavano i "no green pass": l'idea di base, lo "slogan" (che condivido), era quello che ognuno decide della propria pelle, in modo libero, e se questa libertà viene riconosciuta dallo Stato, poi è evidente che ogni limitazione alla socialità va contro chi compie qualla che appunto per lo Stato è una libera scelta (io non posso entrare in un ristorante chiuso senza spendere 20 euro per un tampone.... per carità, vivo lo stesso, eh, ma è una roba che nemmeno i cani!  ) .

Ricordo che l'art. 32 della nostra bellissima Costituzione così dispone (soprattutto il secondo comma):   

_La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti.

Nessuno può essere obbligato a un determinato trattamento sanitario se non per disposizione di legge. La legge non può in nessun caso violare i limiti imposti dal rispetto della persona umana._

Ebbene, e a maggior ragione ora che si parla non già solo di ristoranti&teatri, ma anche di servizi importantissimi quali il trasporto (aerei e treni) e addirittura è in discussione la fruibilità dei mezzi pubblici locali, io nel non avere il "coraggio" di imporre il vaccino, ma al contempo di mettere lo spauracchio di escludere dall'utilizzo dei mezzi pubblici chi (per quella che è una libera scelta dell'individuo) ha deciso di non vaccinarsi, vedo non soltanto la più totale carenza di assunzione di qualsivoglia tipo di responsabilità  , ma proprio il ricorso a mezzi che definirei alquanto subdoli per indurre le persone a non avere di fatto scelta (o al pensare di non averla). Quindi boh.... il "tirare dalla propria parte" lo vedo molto ma molto bilaterale. Anche vaccinarsi perché altrimenti non godi (vedi letteralmente campagna di sensibilizzazione vaccinale francese  ), oppure perché non vai al cinema, oppure ancora perché vinci soldi (mi pare così si faccia o dica in America, o sia stato proposto), e similari (potrei fare quintalate di esempi) non mi pare un modo corretto di fare informazione sul "perché sì" a vaccini di fatto non sperimentati 
Di qui che poi (anche) partono le distorsioni dall'altra parte.
In realtà io (lungi dall'essere no vax) davanti a siffatti incentivi mi sento presa a momenti per deficiente   , e a momenti come soggetto da coartare a tutti i costi (una sorta di gara di resistenza, in cui si va per sottrazione di libertà finché uno non cede), il tutto formalmente però per mia libera scelta, e allora sai com'è, la fiducia..... ovviamente per parte mia tenuto conto di ciò che penso di rischiare sulla mia, di pelle, in primo luogo. E qui non so, il coraggio è concetto assai relativo, come è già stato detto. Se mi butto in un burrone perché poi in fondo mi trovo un sacchetto di caramelle.... mah, son scema a buttarmi  Ma se mi ci butto perché mi stanno sparando a vista, sto facendo una scelta per me inevitabile, ed è un altro discorso ancora.... 
In tutto questo, restrizioni sì, tutti i pro dei vaccini detti a gran voce, giri di affari non da poco, ma nessuno che ti accompagni, giù per quel burrone, prendendosi la responsabilità anche postuma....


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2021)

L'articolo 16 viene prima


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> L'articolo 16 viene prima


E mettiamolo, anzitutto, questo articolo 

_Ogni cittadino può circolare e soggiornare liberamente in qualsiasi parte del territorio nazionale, salvo le limitazioni che la legge stabilisce in via generale per motivi di sanità o di sicurezza. *Nessuna restrizione può essere determinata da ragioni politiche* [cfr. art. 120 c. 2, XIII c. 2].

Ogni cittadino è libero di uscire dal territorio della Repubblica e di rientrarvi, salvo gli obblighi di legge [cfr. art. 35 c.4]._

Beh, se vogliamo anzitutto fare un discorso_ serio_, va anzitutto detto che trattasi di due norme della Costituzione aventi pari "dignità" 

Il grassetto (data l'esistenza dell'altra norma) secondo me dice molto, ma molto molto , sulle scelte della politica di non assumersi responsabilità, e quindi di imporre il vaccino. Secondo te no?


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E mettiamolo, anzitutto, questo articolo
> 
> _Ogni cittadino può circolare e soggiornare liberamente in qualsiasi parte del territorio nazionale, salvo le limitazioni che la legge stabilisce in via generale per motivi di sanità o di sicurezza. *Nessuna restrizione può essere determinata da ragioni politiche* [cfr. art. 120 c. 2, XIII c. 2].
> 
> ...


La politica è "paracula" e quindi non ha scelto, sopratutto d'imporre il vaccino ... si è trovato questo "incentivo" che è il greenpass.
Ma la situazione dettata dalla pandemia non è politica è un dato di fatto
Possiamo stare qui a discutere secoli dell'incapacità politica di gestire la situazione...ma sinceramente in questo momento non m'interessa


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> La politica è "paracula" e quindi non ha scelto, sopratutto d'imporre il vaccino ... si è trovato questo "incentivo" che è il greenpass.
> Ma la situazione dettata dalla pandemia non è politica è un dato di fatto
> Possiamo stare qui a discutere secoli dell'incapacità politica di gestire la situazione...ma sinceramente in questo momento non m'interessa


Oh..... sei tu che hai tirato in causa l'art. 16 e la sua prevalenza, eh. Se non ti interessa ok  , io portavo quelle che sono le mie individuali perplessità ANCHE alla luce delle indicazioni in punto che ci dà la politica. La quale sensibilizza su una opportunità (quella di vaccinarmi) di fatto proponendomi dei contentini 
E c'è poco da fare.... io mi sento presa per scema. Poi altri (legittimamente) dicono che c'è una pandemia in atto e quindi mica si deve guardare troppo per il sottile, altri ancora dicono che è tutto una congiura.... e via dicendo 
Io dico solo che il nostro governo, di assumersi la responsabilità di quello che ci invita a fare, non ce l'ha manco per le balle 
Se non ti interessa (a prescindere dal fatto che ti sei vaccinato) amen, strano solo che tu sia intervenuto per ricordare l'art. 16


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh..... sei tu che hai tirato in causa l'art. 16 e la sua prevalenza, eh. Se non ti interessa ok  , io portavo quelle che sono le mie individuali perplessità ANCHE alla luce delle indicazioni in punto che ci dà la politica. La quale sensibilizza su una opportunità (quella di vaccinarmi) di fatto proponendomi dei contentini
> E c'è poco da fare.... io mi sento presa per scema. Poi altri (legittimamente) dicono che c'è una pandemia in atto e quindi mica si deve guardare troppo per il sottile, altri ancora dicono che è tutto una congiura.... e via dicendo
> Io dico solo che il nostro governo, di assumersi la responsabilità di quello che ci invita a fare, non ce l'ha manco per le balle
> Se non ti interessa (a prescindere dal fatto che ti sei vaccinato) amen, strano solo che tu sia intervenuto per ricordare l'art. 16


Non fare la solita leguleia  ....io ho detto che non m'interessa cadere nel solo discorso sulle incapacità della politica perchè è un pozzo senza fondo.
Siamo d'accordo che nessun governo che abbia intenzione di avere una continuità imporrà mai l'obbligo. Ho riportato l'art 16 perchè di politico in questo caso ci vedo poco, cioè ritengo prevalente la parte pandemica


----------



## ivanl (6 Agosto 2021)

Infatti, mi sfugge cosa ci sia di diverso da tanti 'obblighi' piu' o meno forzosi su cui nessuno dice "bah"; tipo il fatto che per avere accesso ai nidi o scuole infanzia i bambini devono essere tutti vaccinati e, almeno qui in E.R, devono fare anche quelli 'facoltativi'. a giudicare dalla lunghezza delle liste d'attesa, forse tutti i fautori della libertà personale o sono vecchi o sono disoccupati che tengono i figli a casa.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non fare la solita leguleia  ....io ho detto che non m'interessa cadere nel solo discorso sulle incapacità della politica perchè è un pozzo senza fondo.
> Siamo d'accordo che nessun governo che abbia intenzione di avere una continuità imporrà mai l'obbligo. Ho riportato l'art 16 perchè di politico in questo caso ci vedo poco, cioè ritengo prevalente la parte pandemica


Eh ma sai, quandoun governo si assume anche la funzione legislativa, direi che dovrebbe venire da sé la sua piena responsabilità davanti alla magistratura. Responsabilità che essendo assunta PER LO STATO, in persona di chi lo governa pro tempore, rimarrebbe comunque in capo allo Stato anche fra 10 anni (poi, di qui, il computo dello Stato di accertare eventuali responsabilità e rivalersene  ). Non è che un governo che rappresenti lo stato pro tempore non sia "responsabile ". Basta assumersi la responsabilità. Si tramanda .  Senz'altro più comodo incentivare (direi piuttosto disincentivare chi non si vaccina). Però torno a ripetere che la Costituzione è lì da leggere per tutti  , se poi non interessa, non chiediamoci neanche perché abbiamo un governo che tu definisci di simpatici (lo aggiungo io perché la paraculaggine mi richiama un vago senso di simpatia, di bonarieta') "paraculi", e che io chiamerei in altro modo....


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Infatti, mi sfugge cosa ci sia di diverso da tanti 'obblighi' piu' o meno forzosi su cui nessuno dice "bah"; tipo il fatto che per avere accesso ai nidi o scuole infanzia i bambini devono essere tutti vaccinati e, almeno qui in E.R, devono fare anche quelli 'facoltativi'. a giudicare dalla lunghezza delle liste d'attesa, forse tutti i fautori della libertà personale o sono vecchi o sono disoccupati che tengono i figli a casa.


Il "bah, in quei casi, lo dicono molti meno  
Ecco perché vedo assolutamente bilaterale quel senso del voler "tirare dalla propria parte


----------



## ivanl (6 Agosto 2021)

il bah, non lo dice nessuno, o ti adegui o ai nidi non entri. Semplice


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> il bah, non lo dice nessuno, o ti adegui o ai nidi non entri. Semplice


Nemmeno alla materna 
Comunque mi è appena partita una riflessione sulla parola "immunità ", e su come questa ricorra anche nel mondo della politica. Buffo, eh


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Oggi mi azzardo a rispondere.
l'art. 32 della nostra bellissima Costituzione così dispone (soprattutto il secondo comma): 

_La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti.

Nessuno può essere obbligato a un determinato trattamento sanitario *se non per disposizione di legge*. La legge non può in nessun caso violare i limiti imposti dal rispetto della persona umana._

Ogni articolo delle Costituzione infatti ha la conclusione “se non stabilito dalla legge” e a sorvegliare che le leggi non vadano contro i principi fondamentali c’è la Corte Costituzionale. Mai la Corte Costituzionale ha trovato incostituzionale nessun obbligo vaccinale. E ci mancherebbe altro, visto che, oltre che l’integrità del cittadino, va tutelata la salute pubblica.
Quindi potrebbe anche essere istituito l’obbligo vaccinale per tutti o per categorie.
Non è stato fatto per diversi ordini di ragioni. Innanzitutto inizialmente non ve ne erano dosi sufficienti per tutti e poi nemme una organizzazione per consentire una vaccinazione di massa.
Politicamente il  governo ha preferito la scelta. Questo ha fatto emergere come la maggioranza dei cittadini desiderasse essere vaccinata.
È ovvio che, finché non vi è obbligo, ci sarà chi non lo farà.
Ognuno ha le sue ragioni, ci sono anche persone che proprio non possono, allergiche che rischiano la pelle anche al ristorante.
Quello che mi irrita un po’ è l’argomento ”non è sufficientemente testato”. Sia perché non è del tutto vero, perché ha seguito l’iter previsto, solo in tempi brevi, sia perché è una affermazione che tratta chi si vaccina da cavie.
Ed essere considerata una cavia, tonta che non si pone domande, un po’ mi irrita.
In altri tempi avrei avuto anche reazioni poco educate.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ognuno decide della propria pelle


Che ha senso se ne hai le competenze.
A me quello che fa più schifo di tutto questo dibattito è l'arroganza di fondo di gente che pretende di questionare decisioni prese (o almeno dovrebbero) da gente che ha studiato la materia per decenni.
E se non ti fidi dell'esperto, eventualmente cambi esperto, non TI SOSTITUISCI a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Che ha senso se ne hai le competenze.
> A me quello che fa più schifo di tutto questo dibattito è l'arroganza di fondo di gente che pretende di questionare decisioni prese (o almeno dovrebbero) da gente che ha studiato la materia per decenni.
> E se non ti fidi dell'esperto, eventualmente cambi esperto, non TI SOSTITUISCI a lui.


Non solo siamo diventati una società individualista al punto da considerarci come individui più importanti della comunità e da ritenere il nostro personale benessere superiore a quello della comunità (qui si aprirebbero anche questioni filosofiche che eviterei) ma c’è un altro punto. Tutti noi siamo nati e cresciuti invasi dalla pubblicità, addirittura si è arrivati a comunicare attraverso gli slogan che sono diventati parte del linguaggio e a compiacerci dei bimbi quando li ripetono.
Questo ci porta a negare la realtà di esserne influenzati, senza riconoscere che se non compriamo Barilla, ma dal piccolo produttore siamo comunque dentro a un mercato e che semplicemente seguiamo altri suggerimenti. Ma vogliamo sentirci padroni delle nostre scelte, quando in pratica non possiamo esserlo perché, sia comprando una marca o un’altra, comunque non possiamo avere il controllo delle filiera.
Ma vale per ogni cosa, per cui dovremmo riconoscere sempre le competenze di chi compie i controlli perché tutti rispettino standard minimi.
Ma non ci piace affidarci, siamo diffidenti perché cerchiamo di avere un minimo controllo sulla nostra vita, di conseguenza ognuno di noi si posiziona in modo da sentire di avere il controllo. Infatti sono nati strumenti come tripadvisor e simili che ci consentono di leggere recensioni che ci possano far scegliere alberghi, ristoranti e ...medici. Poi avviene una epidemia, cosa che credevamo dei tempi dei Promessi sposi, e non riusciamo a rinunciare ad avere il controllo. Ci vogliono le recensioni sui vaccini.


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh ma sai, quandoun governo si assume anche la funzione legislativa, direi che dovrebbe venire da sé la sua piena responsabilità davanti alla magistratura. Responsabilità che essendo assunta PER LO STATO, in persona di chi lo governa pro tempore, rimarrebbe comunque in capo allo Stato anche fra 10 anni (poi, di qui, il computo dello Stato di accertare eventuali responsabilità e rivalersene  ). Non è che un governo che rappresenti lo stato pro tempore non sia "responsabile ". Basta assumersi la responsabilità. Si tramanda . Senz'altro più comodo incentivare (direi piuttosto disincentivare chi non si vaccina). Però torno a ripetere che la Costituzione è lì da leggere per tutti , se poi non interessa, non chiediamoci neanche perché abbiamo un governo che tu definisci di simpatici (lo aggiungo io perché la paraculaggine mi richiama un vago senso di simpatia, di bonarieta') "paraculi", e che io chiamerei in altro modo....


Continuo a pensare che trovi mille cavilli e giustificazioni per le tue paure..e sinceramente le vedo più come un contorno che altro

...e comunque io sono un simpatico paraculo...il governo NO!


----------



## void (6 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ho forse affermato questo?
> 
> In ogni caso: e quindi?
> 
> ...


No non hai affermato quello, infatti lo ho affermato io.
Sorvolo sul tono della tua risposta, ne mi interessa fare polemica sulle rispettive conoscenze di statistica, anche perché non mi permetto di dare dell'ignorante ad una persona che non conosco e del quale non posso valutare la preparazione.
Comunque, il fatto che un vaccinato sia contagioso come un non vaccinato, non centra niente con la statistica. È un fatto e non una elaborazione di numeri. Se hai dubbi dai un'occhiata al recente rapporto dell CDC USA, (center for disease control and prevention) nel quale si afferma, sulla base dei dati da loro analizzati, che: gli individui vaccinati infettati dalla variante delta possono trasmettere il virus facilmente come quelli non vacinati. Le persone vaccinate infettate con la variante delta hanno cariche virali misurabili simili a quelle degli infettati non vaccinati".
Pertanto, il Cdc, consiglia (al congresso americano) di imporre l'uso della mascherina e delle precauzioni del caso a prescindere dal vacino. 
Se ciò è vero (io sono conscio di non possedere la verità assoluta) se ne deduce che, pur essendo forse più protetto dalle conseguenze del virus, il possessore di Green pass è potenzialmente infettivo come quello che non lo possiede....
Se vuoi un sunto lo trovi (incredibilmente) sul quotidiano La Stampa.


----------



## abebis (6 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> No non hai affermato quello, infatti lo ho affermato io.
> *Sorvolo sul tono della tua risposta, *ne mi interessa fare polemica sulle rispettive conoscenze di statistica, anche perché non mi permetto di dare dell'ignorante ad una persona che non conosco e del quale non posso valutare la preparazione.
> Comunque, il fatto che un vaccinato sia contagioso come un non vaccinato, non centra niente con la statistica. È un fatto e non una elaborazione di numeri. Se hai dubbi dai un'occhiata al recente rapporto dell CDC USA, (center for disease control and prevention) nel quale si afferma, sulla base dei dati da loro analizzati, che: gli individui vaccinati infettati dalla variante delta possono trasmettere il virus facilmente come quelli non vacinati. Le persone vaccinate infettate con la variante delta hanno cariche virali misurabili simili a quelle degli infettati non vaccinati".
> Pertanto, il Cdc, consiglia (al congresso americano) di imporre l'uso della mascherina e delle precauzioni del caso a prescindere dal vacino.
> ...


Il tono della risposta era un tono seccato, te lo riconosco, perché la tua risposta sembra insinuare che io abbia fatto quell'affermazione e, dato che non l'ho fatta, non era quindi pertinente col mio messaggio.

Detto ciò, so che quello che hai scritto è vero e non ho niente da ridire, se non che non è me che devi convincere che siamo in una situazione in cui bisogna prestare una certa attenzione e avere dei comportamenti responsabili


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Superati i duecento milioni di contagiati e i quattro milioni di vittime la pandemia resta ancora in corso con il pericolo delle nuove varianti.
Ecco un articolo piuttosto chiaro di Ilaria Capua su pericoli, problemi, precauzioni contro un male con cui dovremo convivere ancora.

“Le notizie che arrivano da oltreoceano mi inquietano. I casi di Covid-19 sono in aumento vertiginoso soprattutto in Florida e si parla insistentemente di breakthroughs, ovvero rotture. Le rotture, purtroppo le conosciamo da sempre: sono quelle che ci fanno dire che il vaccino dell’influenza quest’anno non ha funzionato. Le rotture sono anche le stesse che si celano dietro al «mi sono vaccinato e l’ho presa». E sono anche quelle che fanno partire la pallottola dell’insicurezza che inevitabilmente finisce nel «E allora che mi vaccino a fare?» .

Perché oggi il Covid riesce a colpire i vaccinati
Le rotture si verificano quando il virus in circolazione è sufficientemente diverso da quello che ha generato gli anticorpi (ovvero dal vaccino) da sfuggirgli. Per semplificare con una metafora al limite dell’immaginazione, è come se le maglie della rete da cattura che abbiamo ottenuto vaccinandoci con il Sars CoV2 della prima ora, fossero diventate adesso troppo larghe per catturare efficacemente anche la variante Delta.

La variante Delta, in questa metafora marina — è diventata scivolosa e sfuggevole come un’anguilla, e mentre alcune di queste rimangono intrappolate nella rete di anticorpi ed immunità cellulare e non riescono a proseguire oltre, altre invece sfuggono ed attraverso il sangue arrivano a destinazione, ovvero negli organi.

La variante Delta
È evidente che il muro di anticorpi indotti dai vaccini oggi in commercio era stato costruito per proteggerci da un virus che non è più lui. I virus maturano, evolvono, si trasformano — un po’come noi. Quindi tutto questo ci stava, ed un po’ lo avevamo visto con le varianti segnalate in precedenza, però la variante Delta si sta rivelando essere davvero un grattacapo non da poco.

Innanzitutto per la sua contagiosità: si ipotizzano tassi di contagio molto più elevati di quello che abbiamo visto finora. Vi ricorderete: all’inizio del 2020 non si conosceva nessuno che l’avesse preso poi si è arrivati a sapere di un parente di un conoscente, poi il nostro primo grado, la famiglia. Però qualcuno la prendeva e qualcuno no — l’infezione si allargava sempre di piu a macchia d’olio, nonostante il lockdown. Poi il vaccino salvifico, e per fortuna chi ha voluto si è messo al riparo ed ha contribuito a salvaguardare la salute pubblica oltre che la sua. Un sospiro di sollievo che ci permette di goderci questi mesi estivi legittimamente più rilassati.

I vaccinati ammalati e il rischio contagio
Ma i nuvoloni all’orizzonte portano anche cattivi auspici. La brutta notizia è che la variante Delta sta provocando rotture vaccinali con casi sintomatici in persone vaccinate. Il virus sfuggente arriva al bersaglio, perché la rete di protezione non lo ferma. La seconda brutta, bruttissima notizia è che con la variante Delta l’effetto di abbattimento della trasmissione virale nei soggetti vaccinati sarebbe minore.

I sintomi
Cerco di riassumere tutti questi pezzetti all’apparenza scollegati e calarli nella realtà. Diciamo che una persona vaccinata che oggi incontrasse la variante Delta potrebbe sviluppare sintomi simil influenzali (quasi sempre non gravi), cosa che avveniva rarissimamente fino a qualche mese fa. Però c’è anche una buona notizia e cioè che i vaccinati quasi certamente non finiranno in ospedale. I casi clinici che si verificheranno però dovranno essere gestiti anche tramite delle autoquarantene perché bisognerà evitare che questi individui diffondano il contagio.

Già, perche l’evidenza più preoccupante è quella che alcuni vaccinati possano amplificare il contagio alla stessa stregua dei non vaccinati. Ovvero, mentre nella prima fase della campagna vaccinale abbiamo visto un’efficacia vaccinale straordinaria, con pochi casi di infezione fra vaccinati e soprattutto un significativo calo dell’escrezione (shedding) virale — adesso invece nei soggetti immunizzati ed infettati con la variante delta si potrebbero verificare casi in cui l’escrezione virale è comunque molto elevata.

Perché vaccinarsi è ancor più importante
Gli Usa stanno mettendo in atto campagne di comunicazione e di reazione a questa situazione. Gli inviti a vaccinarsi si arricchiscono di premi pecuniari, incentivi e appelli a salvare la propria pelle andandosi a vaccinare. In questo momento, e ancora di più valgono gli sforzi collettivi, le opere di convincimento quasi porta a porta come facevano i partiti un tempo. Insomma, se si è vaccinati il rischio di rimetterci la pelle o accorciare la propria vita di qualche anno è veramente bassissimo. Per i non vaccinati, visto come si comporta la variante Delta che ha messo l’elica del turbo, invece no e sarà ben diverso. Temo proprio che se continueremo ad avere la popolazione vaccinata a macchia di leopardo non ci sarà uniformità di ripresa e si ricomincerà con le ambulanze, le chiusure e le restrizioni. Abbiamo sei settimane per agire con le vaccinazioni ed evitare che questa pandemia diventi anche molto peggio di quello che potrebbe essere.”


----------



## spleen (6 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> *Comunque, il fatto che un vaccinato sia contagioso come un non vaccinato, non centra niente con la statistica. È un fatto e non una elaborazione di numeri. Se hai dubbi dai un'occhiata al recente rapporto dell CDC USA, (center for disease control and prevention) nel quale si afferma, sulla base dei dati da loro analizzati, che: gli individui vaccinati infettati dalla variante delta possono trasmettere il virus facilmente come quelli non vacinati. Le persone vaccinate infettate con la variante delta hanno cariche virali misurabili simili a quelle degli infettati non vaccinati".*


Quel rapporto, dice anche che le persone vaccinate hanno molte meno probabilità di ammalarsi, (e dunque dal punto di vista pandemico di trasmettere) ed è in questo che centra la statistica.
La trasmissibilità una volta ammalati è una cosa, il fatto (possibile) di ammalarsi un'altra.
E' per questo, oltre che per il decorso quasi sempre benigno dei vaccinati che viene sempre e da tutte le autorità sanitarie consigliato il vaccino.

Detto ciò non ho ancora capito cosa si dovrebbe fare secondo gli scettici.
Fermiano le vaccinazioni a vada come vada?
Chiudiamo tutto di nuovo?  Così finiamo di seppellire l'economia?
Aspettiamo cure alternative? (Ricodo che questo è un virus, esiste la possibilità solo di avere dei coadiuvanti alla lotta, non cure)
Lasciamo liberi tutti, sapendo per certo che il tasso di letalità è attorno al 3% (e che perciò solo in Italia morirebbero circa 2 milioni di persone)
Cioè, lasciamo perdere i vaccini per cosa?

Ecco questo io vorrei che mi si spiegasse, perchè oltre a criticare la politica, e va bene, i virologi, e va bene, le case farmaceutiche, e va bene, avrei piacere anche di capire come si pensa di uscirne altenativamente, e non con vuoti slogan e richiami a vaghe libertà personali in antitesi a una società -maligna- che vuole impedire di andare in giro con restrizioni dittatoriali, come se si fosse i novelli Robin Hood e dall'altra parte lo sceriffo di Nottingham.
In modo concreto e convincente, per piacere.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so
> Per me, i testimoni di Geova (almeno quelli che girano, o meglio giravano, porta a porta, perché poi salendo la scala - anche lì, gira che ti rigira - gli interessi sono quelli economici) hanno quale mission quella di convertire il mondo, da sempre proponendo uno "schema" di vita che ai più non risulta certo accattivante, ma al contrario incomprensibile, obsoleto, sacrificante. E sì, per certi versi, vera la diffusione di informazioni non rispondenti al vero, del tipo che sono capaci - contro ogni evidenza scientifica - di dire che le trasfusioni di sangue sono dannose per la salute, e non già solo vietate a loro
> Mentre i no vax non hanno alcun divieto " di setta", non so come dire. Se un testimone di Geova si fa trasfondere sangue e non ha giustificazioni (tipo lo stato di incoscienza) viene espulso e stigmatizzato dalla comunità. Il no vax non ha (o non dovrebbe avere) alcuno stigma. Poi, di fatto però (parlo ora per questo vaccino) la scelta legittima di non vaccinarsi (che non appartiene - o meglio appartiene a una piccola minoranza di soggetti "no vax" - e per il resto appartiene a chi, come me, avanza dubbi su un medicinale che non è stato possibile sperimentare quanto ai suoi effetti) è ora in qualche misura oggetto di stigma da parte di chi ci governa. Dire che se non ti vaccini "non puoi", e mettere sull'altro piatto della bilancia un vaccino di cui non si conoscono gli effetti collaterali, è una carognata. Un invito (come diceva @Brunetta ) ad avere un tipo di fiducia che - se non c'è - traducendo liberamente Don Abbondio  - uno non può darsela . Di qui che a mio parere si inserisce un pò il gioco delle "fazioni": tese ovviamente a far sì che una fetta maggiore della popolazione abbia da dare la propria voce, il più cospicua possibile, alle proprie idee. Di qui, che le infos (ma guarda anche cosa fanno in politica, nei media, eccetera  ) vengono distorte. Da un lato il vaccino diventa totalmente inefficace se non foriero di sicura morte per cause non naturali, e dall'altro lato chi non si vaccina passa per un pericoloso talebano.
> L'altro giorno, da me, manifestavano i "no green pass": l'idea di base, lo "slogan" (che condivido), era quello che ognuno decide della propria pelle, in modo libero, e se questa libertà viene riconosciuta dallo Stato, poi è evidente che ogni limitazione alla socialità va contro chi compie qualla che appunto per lo Stato è una libera scelta (io non posso entrare in un ristorante chiuso senza spendere 20 euro per un tampone.... per carità, vivo lo stesso, eh, ma è una roba che nemmeno i cani!  ) .
> ...


Io creeo che l'incentivo sia qualcosa di molto individuale, ad esempio per me l'incentivo non è la pizza e la coca con il balletto di gruppo nella balera.

Ma c'è di sicuro chi è sensibile a questi incentivi, e come dire.. un governo deve saper parlare a tutti, come nel caso i primi tempi di Amadeus o del professorone che però ti adormentavi solo a guardarlo , quando c'è da incentivare e promuovere un comportamento, bisogna avere la capacità di saper usare vari linguaggi

Altrimenti non si è semplicemente idonei a governare gruppi eterogenei di persone.

Col senno di poi (ora abbiamo un anno e mezzo di storia) forse oggi abbiamo in dote una esperienza che ci insegna che quelle misure (allora ritenute esagerate) forse erano invece opportune 

Ma abbiamo anche il domani.. oggi diversamente a un anno e mezzo fa , abbiamo il lock down +diversi vaccini

Ecco.. il mio incentivo può essere questo, la consapevolezza che vivo in uno stato che oggi diversamente da ieri mi mette a disposizione non solo il lock down ma anche il vaccino per difendermi 

E io mi sento fortunato e uso i mezzi che mi vengono messi a disposizione, l'incentivo per me è questo

Riguardo le scelte del governo, a me sembrano naturali e inevitabili, ma non perché faccio parte della schiera dei vaccinati


O è tutta una presa di culo, o sarà inevitabile che per avere socialità serva essere protetti.

Questo lo penso da un pezzo, e queste misure non le vedo come un incredibile affronto, ma come una naturale evoluzione della situazione

Ripeto, alla luce di 1,5 anni di esperienza passata, con il vaccino disponibile e una variante Delta minacciosissima, la vedo la più sobria e logica delle opzioni


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo siamo diventati una società individualista al punto da considerarci come individui più importanti della comunità e da ritenere il nostro personale benessere superiore a quello della comunità (qui si aprirebbero anche questioni filosofiche che eviterei) ma c’è un altro punto. Tutti noi siamo nati e cresciuti invasi dalla pubblicità, addirittura si è arrivati a comunicare attraverso gli slogan che sono diventati parte del linguaggio e a compiacerci dei bimbi quando li ripetono.
> Questo ci porta a negare la realtà di esserne influenzati, senza riconoscere che se non compriamo Barilla, ma dal piccolo produttore siamo comunque dentro a un mercato e che semplicemente seguiamo altri suggerimenti. Ma vogliamo sentirci padroni delle nostre scelte, quando in pratica non possiamo esserlo perché, sia comprando una marca o un’altra, comunque non possiamo avere il controllo delle filiera.
> Ma vale per ogni cosa, per cui dovremmo riconoscere sempre le competenze di chi compie i controlli perché tutti rispettino standard minimi.
> Ma non ci piace affidarci, siamo diffidenti perché cerchiamo di avere un minimo controllo sulla nostra vita, di conseguenza ognuno di noi si posiziona in modo da sentire di avere il controllo. Infatti sono nati strumenti come tripadvisor e simili che ci consentono di leggere recensioni che ci possano far scegliere alberghi, ristoranti e ...medici. Poi avviene una epidemia, cosa che credevamo dei tempi dei Promessi sposi, e non riusciamo a rinunciare ad avere il controllo. Ci vogliono le recensioni sui vaccini.


Quando si tratta della mia pelle, non bastano neanche le recensioni 
Ci vogliono dati. Non sono certamente l'unica a crederla così, mettiamo un pò di dati. Questi provengono dal governo   :

Governo Italiano - Report Vaccini Anti Covid-19 

Cliccando, regione, per regione, questi dati variano di un pò, ma è evidente che con l'abbassamento dell'età cresce la percentuale di quella che tu chiami "diffidenza". Per rispondere anche al resto, sì, penso che questo vaccino imponga, giocoforza, di fare da cavie. Non il resto (che le cavie siano "tonte"). O non necessariamente (qualche riserva su chi si vaccina solo per poter andare al ristorante, io ce l'ho, ma tant'è che il mondo è sermrpe bello perché vario  ).

Io (e sottolineo IO) davanti a certi incentivi al vaccino (tipo green pass) mi sento pigliata per il culo. La Costituzione non la ha scritta qualche simpatico cazzaro che scalda la cadrega della politica oggi. L'ha scritta chi ci credeva veramente 
E sì: ha dato la possibilità che la legge possa integrare e persino derogare a certi principi. Ma quei principi restano eh. E la libertà di circolazione non può subire restrizioni per ragioni politiche. Chissà come stanno interpretando i nostri politici quel principio oggi 

Interessante anche il tema di "chi" con il vaccino può morire (allergie shock anafilattici, patologie, carenze immunitarie et similia), che portavi tu come esempio di chi il vaccino non lo deve fare. Non credo che allo stato attuale ci sia molta chiarezza neppure in punto. Non è una cosa scandalosa  : me la spiego proprio in ragione che i tempi utilizzati per la sperimentazione non sono certo stati quelli standard. Quanto tempo passa prima che un farmaco qualsiasi venga immesso nel commercio? In questo caso capisco bene l'urgenza, meno il fatto che una sperimentazione praticamente "sul campo" (per gli effetti a lungo termine è innegabile) non faccia (giocoforza) "cavia" chi lo sperimenta. Se - poi - non ti senti così, e hai fiducia in chi ha fatto questo vaccino (restius, questi quattro vaccini) meglio per te. Hai fatto bene a vaccinarti. Quel che dico è che non vedo ignoranza né nell'una né nell'altra scelta: ma solo scelte che riguardano la propria salute. Se lo Stato volesse metterla realmente nell'ottica della tutela alla salute collettiva, le norme per imporlo non mancano 
Per me le incertezze (troppe) prevalgono sui benefici. Ma ho anche detto che se avessi avuto 80 anni lo avrei fatto di corsa. Non mi posso permettere malattie da qui a qualche anno, e francamente preferisco rifarmi il covid. Paura mia? Può essere, e anzi ti dirò che pur senza demonizzare i farmaci (ho preso roba che non era propriamente una zigulì, quando ne ho avuto bisogno), in generale per la mia salute decido ancora io. Per fare questo, non ho necessità alcuna di dare degli ignoranti o dei tonti ad altri


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che trovi mille cavilli e giustificazioni per le tue paure..e sinceramente le vedo più come un contorno che altro
> 
> ...e comunque io sono un simpatico paraculo...il governo NO!


Mi pare evidente che se non avessi paura avrei fatto il vaccino. Le paure.... alle volte sono giustificate, anche, solo alcune volte non lo sono. E in assenza di certezze, la domanda è "me la sento oppure no"' e la risposta ad oggi è "al momento no grazie". Tralascio il fatto che davanti a certi "incentivi" (unitamente alla possibilità che al ristorante al chiuso vadano i soggetti a rischio, ma le fasce meno colpite, senza green pass, no  ) la mia reazione oscilli tra lo scandalo e l'umorismo 

Comunque ribadisco: per la mia pelle, finché possibile, scelgo io, e non è una volta in più o in meno al cinema (o 15 euro per un tampone) che mi fa cambiare idea. Fossi in uno di quei poveri insegnanti ora COSTRETTI a vaccinarsi (sotto pena di sanzione disciplinare e licenziamento) esigerei quantomeno che lo Stato se ne assumesse ogni responsabilità. nei confronti miei, e dei miei cari


----------



## abebis (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fossi in uno di quei poveri insegnanti ora COSTRETTI a vaccinarsi (sotto pena di sanzione disciplinare e licenziamento) esigerei quantomeno che lo Stato se ne assumesse ogni responsabilità. nei confronti miei, e dei miei cari


Però se poi ti mettono il figlio in DAD perché uno di quegli insegnanti NON si è vaccinato, allora ti incazzi come una iena, vero?


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Però se poi ti mettono il figlio in DAD perché uno di quegli insegnanti NON si è vaccinato, allora ti incazzi come una iena, vero?


Seria: non certo perché non si è vaccinato, perché capirei le ragioni del suo mancato vaccino. Mio figlio comunque ha sei anni e starà in un'aula con più di venti altri coetanei. Nel caso che dici tu, non starebbe in DAD (quella sto incrociando le dita che non ce la impongano), ma in quarantena. Che dire? Speriamo che i vaccini facciano un buon lavoro sui soggetti più a rischio, onde evitare il tracollo delle strutture sanitarie  (cosa su cui dubito abbiano alacremente lavorato in questi altri mesi). E sì.... su questo sono fortemente polemica, perché sappiamo tutti che a fare la discriminante tra aperture e chiusure sarà il numero dei morti e di chi occupa un posto letto in ospedale.  Avete mai preso un mezzo pubblico in questo periodo? Anche lì, si vede quanto hanno fatto.  A Milano orari estivi anche ora. E per sopperire alla buffonata dei posti "alterni con la gente ammassata in piedi, posti a sedere per tutti.  Hanno almeno avuto la decenza (notizia dell'ultima ora, a quanto pare) di non imporre il green pass anche lì. Io a pensare a sta roba o la butto in ridere, o altrimenti mi parte l'incazzatura. Un anno e mezzo eh. Per aumentare i bus


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2021)

tu continui a sostenere l'equazione "inefficienza della PA/deresponsabilizzazione politica" = "obbligo vaccinale mascherato da greenpass"

Ma non è così, o almeno non è semplicemente così. Ho un forte spirito critico verso tutto quello non è stato fatto e su come la sanità sia stata depauperata. Ma il discorso è un altro, la vita sociale non è solo su un bus o a scuola...se non ci si vaccina ci si continua ad ammalare e il virus prospera con tutte le sue varianti, per me questa è l'equazione principale.

Poi se tu vuoi fare le tue rinunce falle pure...ma le fai seriamente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si tratta della mia pelle, non bastano neanche le recensioni
> Ci vogliono dati. Non sono certamente l'unica a crederla così, mettiamo un pò di dati. Questi provengono dal governo   :
> 
> Governo Italiano - Report Vaccini Anti Covid-19
> ...


Credo che se lo avesse scritto un’altra persona vedresti le contraddizioni.
Le restrizioni non hanno ragioni politiche, ma sanitarie, come è sempre stato con le vere quarantene e bandiera gialla.
Quando vengono chieste le vaccinazioni ai bambini per essere ammessi a scuola, vengono chieste per i singoli, per la comunità e per la protezione di chi non può vaccinarsi.
E sì chi dice aspetto, sta dicendo “vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere”. Sta dicendo che gli effetti secondari che immagina li subiscano gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Seria: non certo perché non si è vaccinato, perché capirei le ragioni del suo mancato vaccino. Mio figlio comunque ha sei anni e starà in un'aula con più di venti altri coetanei. Nel caso che dici tu, non starebbe in DAD (quella sto incrociando le dita che non ce la impongano), ma in quarantena. Che dire? Speriamo che i vaccini facciano un buon lavoro sui soggetti più a rischio, onde evitare il tracollo delle strutture sanitarie  (cosa su cui dubito abbiano alacremente lavorato in questi altri mesi). E sì.... su questo sono fortemente polemica, perché sappiamo tutti che a fare la discriminante tra aperture e chiusure sarà il numero dei morti e di chi occupa un posto letto in ospedale.  Avete mai preso un mezzo pubblico in questo periodo? Anche lì, si vede quanto hanno fatto.  A Milano orari estivi anche ora. E per sopperire alla buffonata dei posti "alterni con la gente ammassata in piedi, posti a sedere per tutti.  Hanno almeno avuto la decenza (notizia dell'ultima ora, a quanto pare) di non imporre il green pass anche lì. Io a pensare a sta roba o la butto in ridere, o altrimenti mi parte l'incazzatura. Un anno e mezzo eh. Per aumentare i bus


È ovvio che in certi luoghi non ci possano essere controlli o riduzione dell’affollamento.
In Italia c’è una riduzione delle nascite costante, dovrebbero essere raddoppiate le aule nelle scuole superiori, dove è più alto il numero per classe, e i bus per un tempo imprecisato è limitato, per poi avere spazi vuoti?
Si incentiva la vaccinazione per i luoghi di aggregazione e automaticamente aumenta il numero dei protetti ovunque.
È uguale come chiedere la vaccinazione dei bambini a scuola che porta come conseguenza di averli vaccinati anche in spiaggia o ai giardinetti.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che se lo avesse scritto un’altra persona vedresti le contraddizioni.
> Le restrizioni non hanno ragioni politiche, ma sanitarie, come è sempre stato con le vere quarantene e bandiera gialla.
> Quando vengono chieste le vaccinazioni ai bambini per essere ammessi a scuola, vengono chieste per i singoli, per la comunità e per la protezione di chi non può vaccinarsi.
> E sì chi dice aspetto, sta dicendo “vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere”. Sta dicendo che gli effetti secondari che immagina li subiscano gli altri.


Ma mica posso dire agli altri di non vaccinarsi! Non sono detentrice di verità universali o di "ragioni" universali. Ma solo della mia idea, che applico su di me.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che in certi luoghi non ci possano essere controlli o riduzione dell’affollamento.
> In Italia c’è una riduzione delle nascite costante, dovrebbero essere raddoppiate le aule nelle scuole superiori, dove è più alto il numero per classe, e i bus per un tempo imprecisato è limitato, per poi avere spazi vuoti?
> Si incentiva la vaccinazione per i luoghi di aggregazione e automaticamente aumenta il numero dei protetti ovunque.
> È uguale come chiedere la vaccinazione dei bambini a scuola che porta come conseguenza di averli vaccinati anche in spiaggia o ai giardinetti.


Perfettamente d'accordo (opinione mia personale, eh) per i vaccini che abbiamo sperimentato per decenni (o comunque anni), il discorso di un vaccino (anzi, ripeto, quattro) fatto in emergenza, per me cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma mica posso dire agli altri di non vaccinarsi! Non sono detentrice di verità universali o di "ragioni" universali. Ma solo della mia idea, che applico su di me.


E no. Tu dici che vuoi avere la sicurezza attraverso la casistica.
Come per la pillola anticoncezionale provata sulle portoricane.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo (opinione mia personale, eh) per i vaccini che abbiamo sperimentato per decenni (o comunque anni), il discorso di un vaccino (anzi, ripeto, quattro) fatto in emergenza, per me cambia.


Io ho già sperimentato tutti i vaccini. Sono ancora qua.
Mi è andata bene? È stata anche una scelta.
Però pensare di essere considerata il numero per la sicurezza di altri, devi riconoscere che non è carino.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Tu dici che vuoi avere la sicurezza attraverso la casistica.
> Come per la pillola anticoncezionale provata sulle portoricane.


Ringrazio chi fa da cavia. Ma non sarei mai (volontariamente, intendo) tra quelli che sperimentano un farmaco. Questo in generale. Privilegio la sicurezza (o meglio: ciò che ritengo più sicuro, a torto o a ragione che sia) per la mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi fa da cavia. Ma non sarei mai (volontariamente, intendo) tra quelli che sperimentano un farmaco. Questo in generale. Privilegio la sicurezza (o meglio: ciò che ritengo più sicuro, a torto o a ragione che sia) per la mia vita.


Appunto. Come dicevo altrove, l‘individuo sopra la comunità.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho già sperimentato tutti i vaccini. Sono ancora qua.
> Mi è andata bene? È stata anche una scelta.
> Però pensare di essere considerata il numero per la sicurezza di altri, devi riconoscere che non è carino.


Per me non sarebbe rassicurante esserlo, che significa considerarmi tale. Se chi ha fatto il vaccino è più tranquillo rispetto all'idea di contrarre la malattia, buon per lui 
Bruni, non è un discorso in antitesi con gli altri.  Non è che credo di essere la più intelligente  
Ho spiegato le mie motivazioni.  È già tanto compiere scelte responsabili per se stessi, che gli altri facessero le proprie. È evidente che se fossi ragionevolmente certa di non avere ripercussioni lo farei senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Come dicevo altrove, l‘individuo sopra la comunità.


Ho smesso da mo' di farmene una colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

Mi sono già pentita di essermi imbarcata oggi.
Perché c‘è sempre un altro livello e poi si arriva a vedere posizioni inconciliabili su cui ci si barrica.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Detto ciò non ho ancora capito cosa si dovrebbe fare secondo gli scettici.


Credo sarebbero per il vada come vada.
Tanto il covid non esiste e/o le cure ci sono ma ce le tengono nascoste e se poi va tutto in merda è comunque colpa dei potenti che non hanno fatto abbastanza. A posteriori è sempre facile tirare una riga e fare le somme.


----------



## void (6 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> *Quel rapporto, dice anche che le persone vaccinate hanno molte meno probabilità di ammalarsi, (e dunque dal punto di vista pandemico di trasmettere) ed è in questo che centra la statistica.
> La trasmissibilità una volta ammalati è una cosa, il fatto (possibile) di ammalarsi un'altra.*
> E' per questo, oltre che per il decorso quasi sempre benigno dei vaccinati che viene sempre e da tutte le autorità sanitarie consigliato il vaccino.
> 
> ...


Non sono molto d'accordo con la tua interpretazione dell'articolo che avevo citato testualmente. Con riferimento al grassetto l'articolo chiarisce che (ri cito testualmente)  "*gli individui vaccinati infettati dalla variante delta possono trasmettere il virus facilmente come quelli non vacinati. Le persone vaccinate infettate con la variante delta hanno cariche virali misurabili simili a quelle degli infettati non vaccinati."*
Infettato non è un individuo che abbia sviluppato la malattia ma semplicemente un individuo che la ospita, anche senza sintomi. Infatti io ho preso il C19 da un vaccinato infettato asintomatico. Non è necessario sviluppare la malattia per trasmetterla. Quindi continuo a pensare che la statistica non centra niente, e che il green pass non da alcuna garanzia, dal punto di vista della trasmissione del virus.
Che poi, sempre il CDC ha anche asserito che i vaccinati sono più protetti dalle possibili conseguenze dello sviluppo della malattia su se stessi è vero, ma il succo dell'articolo era essenzialmente quello riassunto nel neretto. 
Per quanto riguarda il cosa si dovrebbe fare guarda, io non sono un no vax e di vaccini ne ho fatti molti. Ma in questo caso specifico ho alcuni dubbi, non da esperto, perché non lo sono, ma da persona che ragiona e che si pone delle domande e che ha una discreta conoscenze base dei processi chimici e biologici.  
E non credo che in un contesto in cui ti viene richiesto di firmare una liberatoria all'atto del vaccino e in cui il governo italiano non si assume la responsabilità di renderlo obbligatorio (come ha fatto con altri vaccini in passato), ma lo impone con una serie di neanche tanto velati ricatti (che alla luce di quanto dice il CDC appaiono ancora meno giustificati), non sia lecito che una persona si ponga dei dubbi.
Se poi in questo ci vedi un vuoto slogan e un richiamo a vaghe libertà personali, beh non so che dire. Io certo non ho niente in contrario che gli altri si vaccinino, ma in questo contesto estremamente confuso sui reali benefici e completamente all'oscuro delle possibili e future conseguenze vorrei poter scegliere da solo il mio destino.
Poi se lo stato italiano lo renderà obbligatorio mi adeguerò come ogni cittadino salvo eventuali incompatibilità con altre mie patologie sanitarie pre-esistenti.


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono già pentita di essermi imbarcata oggi.
> Perché c‘è sempre un altro livello e poi si arriva a vedere posizioni inconciliabili su cui ci si barrica.


Perché il complottismo e derivati funzionano come la religione. Non ci si crede per le prove scientifiche ma A DISPETTO delle prove scientifiche. Proprio come un credente crede in Dio. Prova a convincerlo che Dio non esiste...
Le scie chimiche, le case farmaceutiche che ci vogliono uccidere coi vaccini, ecc fanno la stessa funzione. Una spiegazione semplice a un mondo complesso con in più il vantaggio di una epica bellissima di un eroe che si batte per la libertà e lo scarico di qualsiasi colpa su dei "potenti" vari ed eventuali. 
Ci si barrica quando la posizione non è frutto di un ragionamento ma di fede.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Perché il complottismo e derivati funzionano come la religione. Non ci si crede per le prove scientifiche ma A DISPETTO delle prove scientifiche. Proprio come un credente crede in Dio. Prova a convincerlo che Dio non esiste...
> Le scie chimiche, le case farmaceutiche che ci vogliono uccidere coi vaccini, ecc fanno la stessa funzione. Una spiegazione semplice a un mondo complesso con in più il vantaggio di una epica bellissima di un eroe che si batte per la libertà e lo scarico di qualsiasi colpa su dei "potenti" vari ed eventuali.
> Ci si barrica quando la posizione non è frutto di un ragionamento ma di fede.


Non sempre, anzi quasi mai, vengo capita, ma mi sono trovata spesso a rimpiangere la religione perché dava riferimenti fermi a tanti.


----------



## abebis (6 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Perché il complottismo e derivati funzionano come la religione. Non ci si crede per le prove scientifiche ma A DISPETTO delle prove scientifiche. Proprio come un credente crede in Dio. Prova a convincerlo che Dio non esiste...
> Le scie chimiche, le case farmaceutiche che ci vogliono uccidere coi vaccini, ecc fanno la stessa funzione. Una spiegazione semplice a un mondo complesso con in più il vantaggio di una epica bellissima di un eroe che si batte per la libertà e lo scarico di qualsiasi colpa su dei "potenti" vari ed eventuali.
> Ci si barrica quando la posizione non è frutto di un ragionamento ma di fede.



Cfr. Confirmation bias:





__





						Confirmation bias - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Ma la cosa più bella, più stupenda e squisitamente meravigliosa del complottismo e sulla quale si basa il confirmation bias è l'assioma da cui il complottismo parte:

L'informazione ufficiale è falsa. Deliberatamente e per definizione.

È una frase piccola, apparentemente innocente e del tutto anonima. Eppure è stupefacente.

Roba che il pur meraviglioso "Comma 22" gli fa una sega... 

Ma forse è proprio per la sua meravigliosa semplicità che ha tanta presa sulla gente.

Penso che questa frase basti a capire il baraccone del complottismo e il fatto che provare a discutere con un complottista, un novax e simili è semplicemente tempo perso: esattamente la stessa cosa che provare a svuotare il mare con un secchiello.


----------



## spleen (6 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo con la tua interpretazione dell'articolo che avevo citato testualmente. Con riferimento al grassetto l'articolo chiarisce che (ri cito testualmente)  "*gli individui vaccinati infettati dalla variante delta possono trasmettere il virus facilmente come quelli non vacinati. Le persone vaccinate infettate con la variante delta hanno cariche virali misurabili simili a quelle degli infettati non vaccinati."*
> Infettato non è un individuo che abbia sviluppato la malattia ma semplicemente un individuo che la ospita, anche senza sintomi. Infatti io ho preso il C19 da un vaccinato infettato asintomatico. Non è necessario sviluppare la malattia per trasmetterla. Quindi continuo a pensare che la statistica non centra niente, e che il green pass non da alcuna garanzia, dal punto di vista della trasmissione del virus.
> Che poi, sempre il CDC ha anche asserito che i vaccinati sono più protetti dalle possibili conseguenze dello sviluppo della malattia su se stessi è vero, ma il succo dell'articolo era essenzialmente quello riassunto nel neretto.
> Per quanto riguarda il cosa si dovrebbe fare guarda, io non sono un no vax e di vaccini ne ho fatti molti. Ma in questo caso specifico ho alcuni dubbi, non da esperto, perché non lo sono, ma da persona che ragiona e che si pone delle domande e che ha una discreta conoscenze base dei processi chimici e biologici.
> ...


Vedo che non mi sono spiegato, cerco di farlo meglio: Se prendiamo 100 persone vaccinate e 100 persone non vaccinate, vedremmo come il virus si propaghi molto più rapidamente e numericamente nel secondo gruppo, il tutto per il motivo che i vaccini forniscono una maggiore resilienza alla diffusione del virus. Questa è osservazione scientifica, non un parere.
E questo, se parmetti  –è- un fatto di rilevanza statistica, dato che per arginare la pandemia e consentire in tempi accettabili l’immunizzazione il tempo non è una variabile irrilevante.

Io non ho affermato che chi si ammala di covid da vaccinato sia meno contagioso di chi lo contrae da non vaccinato, questa è cosa nota, infatti è sempre stato mantenuto l’obbligo ed il consiglio, anche per i vaccinati della mascherina.

Al netto del fatto (e non mi stanco di ripetermi) che chi è vaccinato va in percentuali irrisorie in terapia intensiva e ha molte meno possibilità di morire.
Continuiamo a parlare, parlare, parlare, ma nel mondo sono morte (stima ampiamente per difetto) oltre quattro milioni di persone. E siamo ancora qui a farci le seghe mentali per forse un migliaio di persone sfortunate che hanno avuto razioni avverse.
Ho deciso di mettermi nel gruppo di persone vaccinate, non perché sono stupido o cavia o essailcazzo. Ho deciso di farlo perché in questo gruppo posso pescare il voucher del viaggio all’altro mondo in modo infinitamente meno probabile che non rifiutando il vaccino, e anche questo è se permetti un fatto di statistica.

Se qualcuno non si vuole vaccinare, perlomeno non vada a nascondersi dietro a considerazioni che con la scienza e la statistica non hanno niente a che fare. 
Quasi ogni giorno ho a che fare con no vax che fumano, bevono come sifoni e mangiano delle merde indicibili, ma siccome questo pensano sia nel loro controllo non sono minimamente preoccupate.
E hanno il terrore di vaccinarsi perchè qualcuno ha detto loro che gli cresceranno le orecchie al posto del naso.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedo che non mi sono spiegato, cerco di farlo meglio: Se prendiamo 100 persone vaccinate e 100 persone non vaccinate, vedremmo come il virus si propaghi molto più rapidamente e numericamente nel secondo gruppo, il tutto per il motivo che i vaccini forniscono una maggiore resilienza alla diffusione del virus. Questa è osservazione scientifica, non un parere.
> E questo, se parmetti  –è- un fatto di rilevanza statistica, dato che per arginare la pandemia e consentire in tempi accettabili l’immunizzazione il tempo non è una variabile irrilevante.
> 
> Io non ho affermato che chi si ammala di covid da vaccinato sia meno contagioso di chi lo contrae da non vaccinato, questa è cosa nota, infatti è sempre stato mantenuto l’obbligo ed il consiglio, anche per i vaccinati della mascherina.
> ...


Solo un appunto
Essere contrari a questo vaccino non è essere no vax o meglio, non tutti quelli contrari o che ne hanno paura sono no vax. Incredibile come bisogni continuamente sottolinearlo


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> L'informazione ufficiale è falsa. Deliberatamente e per definizione.


Solo perché 9 volte su 10 li smentiscono, ma vedrai che se domani sul Corriere esce la notizia che uno è morto di vaccino, non avranno problemi a crederci.
L'informazione è falsa solo quando li smentisce.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono già pentita di essermi imbarcata oggi.
> Perché c‘è sempre un altro livello e poi si arriva a vedere posizioni inconciliabili su cui ci si barrica.


Più che dire che non ho verità in tasca non so che fare   .E' che francamente provo disagio quando mi si dice (e l'immagine della pillola sperimentata dalle donne portoricane è abbastanza emblematica) che si attenda di utilizzare un prodotto quando è stato sperimentato sulla pelle più o meno consapevole di soggetti spesso deboli. Mi hai evocato proprio un senso di colpa. Senso di colpa che NON HO, nel caso della sperimentazione covid. In primo luogo, credo che chi si è vaccinato lo abbia fatto anzitutto per salvaguardare se stesso e/o i propri cari. Personalmente (lo ripeto, nel caso fosse sfuggito) non avrei esitazione alcuna (perché farebbe star meglio me in primis) a vaccinarmi se sapessi che quello che andrei a inocularmi fosse innocuo per la mia salute anche a lungo termine. Cosa che allo stato non so. L'individuo sopra la comunità? Sicuramente, ma non mi sento certo in colpa! Che poi, di qui a dieci anni, metti caso (e ne dubito) permanga lo stesso vaccino (in una alla opportunità di vaccinarsi) quale rimedio, o un vaccino per così dire "perfezionato" proprio grazie anche agli studi fatti su larga scala su chi oggi ne ha assunti ben 4, ok.
Mi sento in colpa per tutto questo? Io dico che l'informazione, la disinformazione anche, la contingenza della situazione, la percezione del rischio e delle possibili conseguenze che ognuno ha, fa sì che ciascuno scelga liberamente cosa fare. Non vedo chi ha fatto il vaccino come qualcuno che "si sacrifica" per me. Un pò "cavia" giocoforza sì. Ma non per intenderci di quelli che sperimentano un prodotto affinché venga poi messo in commercio. Che in commercio questi quattro vaccini ci sono già. Se - poi - indirettamente, da chi sceglie di vaccinarsi, possano derivare benefici pure a me, meglio per tutti, oppure no? L'esempio delle donne portoricane, di una fascia debole della popolazione mondiale, unitamente alla tua risposta (l'individuo sopra la collettività) ha mischiato, per me, situazioni che di fatto non si possono paragonare neppure lontanamente. Io non avrei sperimentato la pillola, e condanno le situazioni in cui le case farmaceutiche lo fanno approfittando della debolezza "contrattuale" di chi magari, preso dalla fame, accetta di assumere un farmaco guardando ai (pochi) soldi che gli vengono in tasca, e non ai rischi che (magari per fame) si assume.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Perché il complottismo e derivati funzionano come la religione. Non ci si crede per le prove scientifiche ma A DISPETTO delle prove scientifiche. Proprio come un credente crede in Dio. Prova a convincerlo che Dio non esiste...
> Le scie chimiche, le case farmaceutiche che ci vogliono uccidere coi vaccini, ecc fanno la stessa funzione. Una spiegazione semplice a un mondo complesso con in più il vantaggio di una epica bellissima di un eroe che si batte per la libertà e lo scarico di qualsiasi colpa su dei "potenti" vari ed eventuali.
> Ci si barrica quando la posizione non è frutto di un ragionamento ma di fede.


Ecco 
Nessun complottismo per parte mia (e credo di riassumere per buona parte il pensiero della maggioranza di chi, come me, ha dei dubbi: e insomma, i dubbi sulla propria salute son dubbi importanti!).

Non credo che ci sia nessun complotto delle case farmaceutiche per sterminarci tutti  , o roba simile.
Credo, questo sì (e sulla base di dati oggettivi), che le case farmaceutiche si muovano non certo per beneficenza, e che quindi la parte costituita dal lucro non possa essere scissa del tutto nell'ottica della commercializzazione e della sensibilizzazione verso l'assunzione del farmaco. Che poi, su detti acquisti, lucri persino la politica, non sarebbe certo una novità, o una roba che mi fa stupore. Nessun complotto per ucciderci, solamente ordinaria amministrazione, quindi. Che peraltro spiegherebbe bene perché in Africa (eccettuate le zone "ricche") nessuno o quasi ad oggi abbia ricevuto il vaccino (fotte un cazzo a nessuno di quei poveri cristi, dove manca il soldo manca anche lo spirito del commercio).
Credo di avere uno sguardo abbastanza disincantato, ma di qui a dire che commercializzando i propri vaccini, ben 4 case farmaceutiche ci vogliano uccidere, direi che ne passa.

Quelli che tu chiami "i potenti", vale a dire i politici, sono gli stessi che ce la mettono in culo in millemila modi. E non hanno esitato a farlo anche nel contesto del covid. E che seguitano a dire di vaccinarsi proponendo premi e cotillons per incentivare (trattandoci da cretini, dal mio punto di vista), ma non si assumono nessuna responsabilità. E trovo finanche schifoso, che alla fine io rischi di essere COSTRETTA ad inocularmi una roba che non mi convince perché magari diversamente impossibilitata ad espletare attività altamente funzionali alla mia vita (che finché mi colpiscono sul ristorante, i modi per ovviare li trovo anche, se colpissero sulla possibilità di lavorare, come già di fatto più che ventilato, magari no). Preferirei dDI GRAN LUNGA essere costretta perché lo Stato chiaramente me lo impone. Queste le mie considerazioni. Tu dirai: cosa c'entrano? Sono fuori focus rispetto al problema.
Io direi proprio di no, se consideri che questa è la stessa gente che sta vivamente caldeggiando l'assunzione di questo vaccino.

Direi che son dubbi legittimi, e ben al di là di chissà quali complottismi apocalittici, in cui il focus non è sui politici, ma sulla tutela della mia salute. Su come salvaguardarla al meglio, tenuto conto dei rischi, dei benefici, e dei dati, e del contesto. E del fatto che, allo stato attuale, più che calcoli spannometrici non è possibile compiere.


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> che ce la mettono in culo in millemila modi. E non hanno esitato a farlo anche nel contesto del covid. E che seguitano a dire di vaccinarsi proponendo premi e cotillons per incentivare (trattandoci da cretini, dal mio punto di vista), ma non si assumono nessuna responsabilità. E trovo finanche schifoso, che alla fine io rischi di essere COSTRETTA ad inocularmi una roba che non mi convince perché magari diversamente impossibilitata ad espletare attività altamente funzionali alla mia vita


Tutto vero e tutto bello ma, come è già stato chiesto, quale sarebbe la tua proposta alternativa? Perché qualcosa bisogna fare
1. vaccini a tappeto
2. liberi tutti e vada come vada
3. altro che Foglia illustrerà
una delle 3 la devi scegliere, non c'è una quarta opzione. Se verità in tasta non ne hai come dici, non si capisce di cosa ti stai lamentando. Non posso lamentarmi che la zuppa non mi piace senza però fornire un'alternativa. Mangio la pasta, faccio dieta..

Se non si vaccinano tutti ti trovi poi le terapie intensive intasate con la gente che muore perché non ha accesso alle cure. Come politico in carica cosa faresti tu?
Ovvio che l'unica soluzione praticabile è prima convincere la popolazione a vaccinarsi e, se non funziona, costringerli.
Se la gente cominciasse a non rispettare i semafori rossi, cosa pensi che farebbe il governo?
Le vaccinazioni servono alla società se fatte su grande scala, se si vaccinano in due. Bene per i due ma da un punto divista sociale è irrilevante.

E ci trattano da cretini come dici perché un gruppo di persone è effettivamente "cretino", non ragiona e funziona come un individuo singolo. Io purtroppo non sono un esperto in materia, ma ti invito a leggere qualcosa sulla psicologia delle masse. Non puoi trattare una massa di persone come tratteresti un individuo singolo, non funziona.

Tu vuoi tutelare la tua salute, cosa sacrosanta, purtroppo non lo puoi fare. Non così. Non ne hai dati e anche se li avessi non avresti le competenze per capire cosa implicano.
E se i nuovi biscotti alla Nutella contengono un nuovo colorante che si scoprirà tra 10 anni essere cancerogeno? Li hai fatti i test sul lungo periodo sui biscotti alla Nutella? No, ti fidi, che l'ente preposto abbia fatto il suo lavoro. Eppure manco la Nutella è un ente di beneficienza.
Se domani il tuo dermatologo ti prescrive Twyneo per l'acne scommettiamo che la compri e te la metti senza battere ciglio? Perché? Perché ti fidi del tuo dermatologo. Eppure è stata approvata 10 giorni fa. Magari tra 5 anni ti fa venire la faccia blu come Puffetta.

Facendo come fai metti a rischio tutta la società nella quale vivi.
Una società funziona se ci sono regole condivise e rispettate da tutti. Se ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole la società collassa. Come collassa il traffico stradale se non tutti rispettano i rossi e i verdi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Tutto vero e tutto bello ma, come è già stato chiesto, quale sarebbe la tua proposta alternativa? Perché qualcosa bisogna fare
> 1. vaccini a tappeto
> 2. liberi tutti e vada come vada
> 3. altro che Foglia illustrerà
> ...



Mah.... Io certamente di verità in tasca, o la bacchetta magica, non ce l'ho   , però è da tempo che dico che partirei con i dati alla mano, ad iniziare sui morti. Statistiche e percentuali, ovviamente. Che le restrizioni che hanno colpito tutti, più o meno, sono dovute al collasso del sistema sanitario, che non si riesce ad implementare (per ragioni sulle quali ora non entro). Diamo per buono (o meglio assodato) che i posti letto siano insufficienti per curare tutti, e che i vari lockdown et similia scattino proprio per evitare l'inadeguatezza del SSNL.  Che farei? dati alla mano,lavorerei sulle fasce deboli, quelle che per intenderci non soltanto necessitano di più cure di tipo ospedaliero, ma anche quelli che ben più di altri rischiano CONCRETAMENTE di lasciarci le penne, nel caso in cui contraggano la malattia. E in quei casi avrei fatto partire anche restrizioni, che (almeno credo) sarebbero state senza dubbio meglio recepite come tutele.
Questo anche in ragione del fatto che sovente gli anziani non hanno necessità di dover andare al lavoro (quindi possono anche ragionevolmente stare più "abbottonati" a casa). E anche in considerazione che (io almeno la ragiono così) se percepissi una seria probabilità di morire (vale a dire se guardassi all'età in rapporto al numero di tutti i decessi che ci sono stati), io il vaccino lo avrei fatto.

Certamente, questo  sistema avrebbe presupposto meno cotillons (con il risultato che ad oggi non si sa ancora bene come si possano ammalare malgrado il vaccino), meno nonni al ristorante (in situazioni particolarmente a rischio) perché muniti di green pass (e pazienza se poi muoiono di covid) e più assistenza. Che sarebbe significato da un lato far capire loro il rischio, e dall'altro (senza nascondere loro il fatto che le conseguenze di un vaccino mai usato siano sconosciute, o conoscibili solo strada facendo) mostrare la riduzione delle morti nelle fasce di popolazione più debole. Implementando le precauzioni. Invece ad oggi hai il green pass, e pertanto tutti a cena ammassati col nonno. Io ci faccio anche un pò di sarcasmo su, in realtà a questa idea sono demoralizzata. Che dire? Sarei partita dai morti, certamente.

Una società funziona se ci sono regole condivise, certamente. Io, pur non condividendo la scelta fatta, la rispetto e soprattutto mi ci adeguo. Attualmente, ci sono restrizioni per chi non è vaccinato. Le rispetterò. Non accetto, invece, che mi si dica che metto a  rischio la società in cui vivo "facendo come faccio". Et voilà, la colpa 
Eh, no. La società ad oggi mi permette di SCEGLIERE. E io semplicemente scelgo. Me stessa anzitutto, e ci mancherebbe! Ne ho già purgate abbastanza in punto covid, mi manca solo di trovarmi con danni che al momento non posso sapere tra magari qualche anno, se ti dicessi cosa ha fatto la società "per me" (che sono single, non ho il culo al caldo con un bello smart working e non lo posso avere, e non riesco nemmeno a trovare il modo per ritrovare un lavoro, date le quarantene a cui sono stata sottoposta, chiusure varie, eccetera eccetera. Che non contesterei, se mi risarcissero , e come me tutte le cd. "partite IVA" ), ti metteresti a ridere  . Non mi lamento eh. Però insomma, non sono nemmeno io il primo pensiero per la società, a quanto pare . Come si suol dire "io speriamo che me la cavo", facendo leva soprattutto su di me 

Comunque - dicevo - il non vaccinarsi è una scelta, lecita, e consentita da chi ci governa. Per il momento, almeno, mi risulta ancora così.


----------



## void (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedo che non mi sono spiegato, cerco di farlo meglio: Se prendiamo 100 persone vaccinate e 100 persone non vaccinate, vedremmo come il virus si propaghi molto più rapidamente e numericamente nel secondo gruppo, il tutto per il motivo che i vaccini forniscono una maggiore resilienza alla diffusione del virus. Questa è osservazione scientifica, non un parere.
> E questo, se parmetti  –è- un fatto di rilevanza statistica, dato che per arginare la pandemia e consentire in tempi accettabili l’immunizzazione il tempo non è una variabile irrilevante.
> 
> Io non ho affermato che chi si ammala di covid da vaccinato sia meno contagioso di chi lo contrae da non vaccinato, questa è cosa nota, infatti è sempre stato mantenuto l’obbligo ed il consiglio, anche per i vaccinati della mascherina.
> ...


no ti sei spiegato benissimo ma continui ad interpretare a modo tuo un report scientifico (tra l'altro basato appunto su dati statistici) che a mio pare dice altro.
Poi mi fa piacere che tu abbia tutte queste certezze scientifiche e probabilistiche, specialmente sugli effetti a lunga durata di questo vacino, mai testato. Beh li puoi sempre usare la statistica del lancio del dado...
Lascia pero' a quelli che quelle certezze non ce le hanno la possibilità di esprimere i propri dubbi senza essere tacciati di ipocrisia o stupidità.
E buona terza dose.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che dire che non ho verità in tasca non so che fare   .E' che francamente provo disagio quando mi si dice (e l'immagine della pillola sperimentata dalle donne portoricane è abbastanza emblematica) che si attenda di utilizzare un prodotto quando è stato sperimentato sulla pelle più o meno consapevole di soggetti spesso deboli. Mi hai evocato proprio un senso di colpa. Senso di colpa che NON HO, nel caso della sperimentazione covid. In primo luogo, credo che chi si è vaccinato lo abbia fatto anzitutto per salvaguardare se stesso e/o i propri cari. Personalmente (lo ripeto, nel caso fosse sfuggito) non avrei esitazione alcuna (perché farebbe star meglio me in primis) a vaccinarmi se sapessi che quello che andrei a inocularmi fosse innocuo per la mia salute anche a lungo termine. Cosa che allo stato non so. L'individuo sopra la comunità? Sicuramente, ma non mi sento certo in colpa! Che poi, di qui a dieci anni, metti caso (e ne dubito) permanga lo stesso vaccino (in una alla opportunità di vaccinarsi) quale rimedio, o un vaccino per così dire "perfezionato" proprio grazie anche agli studi fatti su larga scala su chi oggi ne ha assunti ben 4, ok.
> Mi sento in colpa per tutto questo? Io dico che l'informazione, la disinformazione anche, la contingenza della situazione, la percezione del rischio e delle possibili conseguenze che ognuno ha, fa sì che ciascuno scelga liberamente cosa fare. Non vedo chi ha fatto il vaccino come qualcuno che "si sacrifica" per me. Un pò "cavia" giocoforza sì. Ma non per intenderci di quelli che sperimentano un prodotto affinché venga poi messo in commercio. Che in commercio questi quattro vaccini ci sono già. Se - poi - indirettamente, da chi sceglie di vaccinarsi, possano derivare benefici pure a me, meglio per tutti, oppure no? L'esempio delle donne portoricane, di una fascia debole della popolazione mondiale, unitamente alla tua risposta (l'individuo sopra la collettività) ha mischiato, per me, situazioni che di fatto non si possono paragonare neppure lontanamente. Io non avrei sperimentato la pillola, e condanno le situazioni in cui le case farmaceutiche lo fanno approfittando della debolezza "contrattuale" di chi magari, preso dalla fame, accetta di assumere un farmaco guardando ai (pochi) soldi che gli vengono in tasca, e non ai rischi che (magari per fame) si assume.


Ma io non voglio che nessuno si senta in colpa per qualcosa che ho fatto consapevolmente e che mi ha procurato un senso di gioia inaspettata, rinnovata quando l’hanno fatta anche i miei figli e i loro compagni.
Ho solo contestato che “attendere la sperimentazione“ (che io non considero tale) è una affermazione che pone nella posizione di considerare gli altri oggetti di sperimentazione e non potrebbe essere diversamente se è questo il motivo per cui non si ricorre al vaccino. Ma io non mi considero usata e non considero me e i miei figli cavie.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... Io certamente di verità in tasca, o la bacchetta magica, non ce l'ho   , però è da tempo che dico che partirei con i dati alla mano, ad iniziare sui morti. Statistiche e percentuali, ovviamente. Che le restrizioni che hanno colpito tutti, più o meno, sono dovute al collasso del sistema sanitario, che non si riesce ad implementare (per ragioni sulle quali ora non entro). Diamo per buono (o meglio assodato) che i posti letto siano insufficienti per curare tutti, e che i vari lockdown et similia scattino proprio per evitare l'inadeguatezza del SSNL.  Che farei? dati alla mano,lavorerei sulle fasce deboli, quelle che per intenderci non soltanto necessitano di più cure di tipo ospedaliero, ma anche quelli che ben più di altri rischiano CONCRETAMENTE di lasciarci le penne, nel caso in cui contraggano la malattia. E in quei casi avrei fatto partire anche restrizioni, che (almeno credo) sarebbero state senza dubbio meglio recepite come tutele.
> Questo anche in ragione del fatto che sovente gli anziani non hanno necessità di dover andare al lavoro (quindi possono anche ragionevolmente stare più "abbottonati" a casa). E anche in considerazione che (io almeno la ragiono così) se percepissi una seria probabilità di morire (vale a dire se guardassi all'età in rapporto al numero di tutti i decessi che ci sono stati), io il vaccino lo avrei fatto.
> 
> Certamente, questo  sistema avrebbe presupposto meno cotillons (con il risultato che ad oggi non si sa ancora bene come si possano ammalare malgrado il vaccino), meno nonni al ristorante (in situazioni particolarmente a rischio) perché muniti di green pass (e pazienza se poi muoiono di covid) e più assistenza. Che sarebbe significato da un lato far capire loro il rischio, e dall'altro (senza nascondere loro il fatto che le conseguenze di un vaccino mai usato siano sconosciute, o conoscibili solo strada facendo) mostrare la riduzione delle morti nelle fasce di popolazione più debole. Implementando le precauzioni. Invece ad oggi hai il green pass, e pertanto tutti a cena ammassati col nonno. Io ci faccio anche un pò di sarcasmo su, in realtà a questa idea sono demoralizzata. Che dire? Sarei partita dai morti, certamente.
> ...


Quindi tu o chi la pensa come te non deve subire restrizioni, invece gli anziani tutte?


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu o chi la pensa come te non deve subire restrizioni, invece gli anziani tutte?


Non è una gara ad un'equa distribuzione delle restrizioni.  Ma un prevenire il più possibile le morti.  Non è "demerito " per nessuno (certamente non è una colpa essere a rischio!). È non sarebbe "subire" restrizioni, dal mio punto di vista.  Piuttosto avere tutele. Mi domando se sarebbe visto come un subire restrizioni, dal punto di vista dello Stato, e di chi ci governa.  Un dato di fatto  (che gli anziani almeno hanno l'accredito della pensione ogni mese, e non devono andare a lavorare) mi sembra inoppugnabile.  Così come è evidente chi il coronavirus colpisca con maggior grado di letalita.  Poi si può essere d'accordo, o non d'accordo. Ma se mi domandi cosa farei io, senz'altro guarderei a chi muore (statisticamente parlando), e partirei da lì. Se Poi, per effetto di questo, ci fosse una maggiore libertà di movimento per soggetti non a rischio, non la vedrei come una cosa che rema contro gli altri. Prima diminuiscono il numero dei morti ed evito il collasso del sistema sanitario nazionale, poi certamente penso anche al resto.  Tu come lì vedi ottantenni tra la folla col green pass?  Io abbastanza male, poi è evidente che chi ci governa la pensi diversamente.....


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> no ti sei spiegato benissimo ma continui ad interpretare a modo tuo un report scientifico (tra l'altro basato appunto su dati statistici) che a mio pare dice altro.
> Poi mi fa piacere che tu abbia tutte queste certezze scientifiche e probabilistiche, specialmente sugli effetti a lunga durata di questo vacino, mai testato. Beh li puoi sempre usare la statistica del lancio del dado...
> Lascia pero' a quelli che quelle certezze non ce le hanno la possibilità di esprimere i propri dubbi senza essere tacciati di ipocrisia o stupidità.
> E buona terza dose.


ok, quando mi cresceranno le orecchie sul naso ti saprò dire.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo un appunto
> Essere contrari a questo vaccino non è essere no vax o meglio, non tutti quelli contrari o che ne hanno paura sono no vax. Incredibile come bisogni continuamente sottolinearlo


Solo un appunto
Gli effetti nella società, nel mondo reale, sono esattamente gli stessi. Incredibile come bisogni continuamente sottolinearlo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è una gara ad un'equa distribuzione delle restrizioni.  Ma un prevenire il più possibile le morti.  Non è "demerito " per nessuno (certamente non è una colpa essere a rischio!). È non sarebbe "subire" restrizioni, dal mio punto di vista.  Piuttosto avere tutele. Mi domando se sarebbe visto come un subire restrizioni, dal punto di vista dello Stato, e di chi ci governa.  Un dato di fatto  (che gli anziani almeno hanno l'accredito della pensione ogni mese, e non devono andare a lavorare) mi sembra inoppugnabile.  Così come è evidente chi il coronavirus colpisca con maggior grado di letalita.  Poi si può essere d'accordo, o non d'accordo. Ma se mi domandi cosa farei io, senz'altro guarderei a chi muore (statisticamente parlando), e partirei da lì. Se Poi, per effetto di questo, ci fosse una maggiore libertà di movimento per soggetti non a rischio, non la vedrei come una cosa che rema contro gli altri. Prima diminuiscono il numero dei morti ed evito il collasso del sistema sanitario nazionale, poi certamente penso anche al resto.  Tu come lì vedi ottantenni tra la folla col green pass?  Io abbastanza male, poi è evidente che chi ci governa la pensi diversamente.....


La tutela si attua cercando di rendere il contesto sociale sicuro.


----------



## void (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Solo un appunto
> Gli effetti nella società, nel mondo reale, sono esattamente gli stessi. Incredibile come bisogni continuamente sottolinearlo.


In una società democratica ognuno ha diritto ad esprimere il proprio punto di vista e se è il caso dissenso. Anche se fa parte di una minoranza. 
Nel mondo reale dovrebbe essere cosi.
Chi governa il popolo come rappresentante (in teoria) della maggioranza può sempre rendere obbligatorio il vacino a tutti, se ha la ferma convinzione, supportata dalla scienza e perché no dalla statistica, che sia la scelta giusta. Ovviamente assumendosene la responsabilità.
Rimaniamo in attesa che ciò avvenga.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> In una società democratica ognuno ha diritto ad esprimere il proprio punto di vista e se è il caso dissenso. Anche se fa parte di una minoranza.
> Nel mondo reale dovrebbe essere cosi.
> Chi governa il popolo come rappresentante (in teoria) della maggioranza può sempre rendere obbligatorio il vacino a tutti, se ha la ferma convinzione, supportata dalla scienza e perché no dalla statistica, che sia la scelta giusta. Ovviamente assumendosene la responsabilità.
> Rimaniamo in attesa che ciò avvenga.


Chi governa ha sempre un occhio sul consenso, facciamo finta di  non accorgecene? Secondariamente in democrazia tutti hanno libertà di parola, senza che questo stia a significare che la dignità ed esattezza di quello che viene detto sia la stessa.
La scienza non è democratica, la velocità della luce non si stabilisce per alzata di mano (Cit.)


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Chi governa ha sempre un occhio sul consenso, facciamo finta di  non accorgecene? Secondariamente in democrazia tutti hanno libertà di parola, senza che questo stia a significare che la dignità ed esattezza di quello che viene detto sia la stessa.
> La scienza non è democratica, la velocità della luce non si stabilisce per alzata di mano (Cit.)


E vabbè, sulla mia pelle (finché mi è consentito   ) decido IO. Se poi deciderà qualcun altro per me, speriamo che almeno se ne assuma la responsabilità.... Oh. Posso anche sbagliare, e domani morire di covid


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E vabbè, sulla mia pelle (finché mi è consentito   ) decido IO. Se poi deciderà qualcun altro per me, speriamo che almeno se ne assuma la responsabilità.... Oh. Posso anche sbagliare, e domani morire di covid


Quello che a te sfugge sulla responsabilità è che anche tu ce l'hai nei confonti degli altri. Ogni nostra scelta va a pesare - sempre - su qualcuno.
Sia che ci si vaccini sia che no.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che a te sfugge sulla responsabilità è che anche tu ce l'hai nei confonti degli altri. Ogni nostra scelta va a pesare - sempre - su qualcuno.
> Sia che ci si vaccini sia che no.


Ma guarda, la responsabilità primaria io la sento nei confronti di mio figlio. Al solo pensiero di avere problemi per un vaccino di cui non conosco gli effetti collaterali, mi tremano le ginocchia 
Il resto? Il resto, per volontà di chi ci governa (chissà perché, eh  ) non e' oggi obbligatorio, ma frutto di scelte. Perciò io scelgo, come tutti.  È morali sul mio senso civico, piuttosto che responsabilità verso chi in primis non è tutelato  (non certo per mia colpa) come si dovrebbe, non me ne assumo. Guardo alla mia pelle. Va da sé che se ragionevolmente non avessi dubbi per la mia incolumità di qui agli anni a venire, il vaccino lo avrei fatto.  Ci sono queste certezze? No! E allora torno a guardare a mio figlio, e al mio orticello. Tutele non ne ho.


----------



## abebis (7 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Solo perché 9 volte su 10 li smentiscono, ma vedrai che se domani sul Corriere esce la notizia che uno è morto di vaccino, non avranno problemi a crederci.
> L'informazione è falsa solo quando li smentisce.


Questo, appunto, è il confirmation bias


----------



## abebis (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... Io certamente di verità in tasca, o la bacchetta magica, non ce l'ho   , però è da tempo che dico che partirei con i dati alla mano, ad iniziare sui morti. Statistiche e percentuali, ovviamente. Che le restrizioni che hanno colpito tutti, più o meno, sono dovute al collasso del sistema sanitario, che non si riesce ad implementare (per ragioni sulle quali ora non entro). Diamo per buono (o meglio assodato) che i posti letto siano insufficienti per curare tutti, e che i vari lockdown et similia scattino proprio per evitare l'inadeguatezza del SSNL.  Che farei? dati alla mano,lavorerei sulle fasce deboli, quelle che per intenderci non soltanto necessitano di più cure di tipo ospedaliero, ma anche quelli che ben più di altri rischiano CONCRETAMENTE di lasciarci le penne, nel caso in cui contraggano la malattia. E in quei casi avrei fatto partire anche restrizioni, che (almeno credo) sarebbero state senza dubbio meglio recepite come tutele.
> Questo anche in ragione del fatto che sovente gli anziani non hanno necessità di dover andare al lavoro (quindi possono anche ragionevolmente stare più "abbottonati" a casa). E anche in considerazione che (io almeno la ragiono così) se percepissi una seria probabilità di morire (vale a dire se guardassi all'età in rapporto al numero di tutti i decessi che ci sono stati), io il vaccino lo avrei fatto.
> 
> Certamente, questo  sistema avrebbe presupposto meno cotillons (con il risultato che ad oggi non si sa ancora bene come si possano ammalare malgrado il vaccino), meno nonni al ristorante (in situazioni particolarmente a rischio) perché muniti di green pass (e pazienza se poi muoiono di covid) e più assistenza. Che sarebbe significato da un lato far capire loro il rischio, e dall'altro (senza nascondere loro il fatto che le conseguenze di un vaccino mai usato siano sconosciute, o conoscibili solo strada facendo) mostrare la riduzione delle morti nelle fasce di popolazione più debole. Implementando le precauzioni. Invece ad oggi hai il green pass, e pertanto tutti a cena ammassati col nonno. Io ci faccio anche un pò di sarcasmo su, in realtà a questa idea sono demoralizzata. Che dire? Sarei partita dai morti, certamente.



Effettivamente è una buona idea. Anzi, considerando che i pensionati dovrebbero stare a casa a grattarsi le palle e non avrebbero possibilità di spendere soldi, secondo me andrebbe anche dimezzata loro la pensione, ed usare i soldi risparmiati per risarcire tutte le categorie che sono state penalizzate in quest'anno e mezzo.

Mi sorprende che un'idea così semplice e geniale non sia venuta in mente a nessuno dei governanti di nessun paese del mondo, ma forse sarà perché i governanti sono tendenzialmente tutti anziani e quindi si darebbero la zappa sui piedi... 

Effettivamente è un po' che non si sentiva un'idea così sensibile: saranno almeno 80-90 anni...


----------



## Vera (7 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Effettivamente è una buona idea. Anzi, considerando che i pensionati dovrebbero stare a casa a grattarsi le palle e non avrebbero possibilità di spendere soldi, secondo me andrebbe anche dimezzata loro la pensione, ed usare i soldi risparmiati per risarcire tutte le categorie che sono state penalizzate in quest'anno e mezzo.
> 
> Mi sorprende che un'idea così semplice e geniale non sia venuta in mente a nessuno dei governanti di nessun paese del mondo, ma forse sarà perché i governanti sono tendenzialmente tutti anziani e quindi si darebbero la zappa sui piedi...
> 
> Effettivamente è un po' che non si sentiva un'idea così sensibile: saranno almeno 80-90 anni...


Infatti. Rinchiudiamo tutti gli anziani e muriamo le porte e le finestre, così risolviamo il problema.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Effettivamente è una buona idea. Anzi, considerando che i pensionati dovrebbero stare a casa a grattarsi le palle e non avrebbero possibilità di spendere soldi, secondo me andrebbe anche dimezzata loro la pensione, ed usare i soldi risparmiati per risarcire tutte le categorie che sono state penalizzate in quest'anno e mezzo.
> 
> Mi sorprende che un'idea così semplice e geniale non sia venuta in mente a nessuno dei governanti di nessun paese del mondo, ma forse sarà perché i governanti sono tendenzialmente tutti anziani e quindi si darebbero la zappa sui piedi...
> 
> Effettivamente è un po' che non si sentiva un'idea così sensibile: saranno almeno 80-90 anni...


Boh 

Dimezzare loro la pensione, lo dici tu. Io, comunque, soluzioni che tengano tutti "indenni" da conseguenze, non ne ho, non ne dispongo. Partivo da semplici considerazioni. Prima tra tutte, che ovviamente gli anziani sono quelli che non hanno necessità di uscire per campare (hai presente il lavoro, quello che dà da mangiare? Quello  ). E in secondo luogo, che sono loro (unitamente ad altre categorie, sulle quali accentrerei gli studi, onde riuscire a capire quali siano i soggetti a più rischio di morte, e predisporre misure apposite, come ad esempio l'obbligatorietà di un lavoro via smart working, per dirne una  ) quelli a rimetterci le penne più di altri. Siamo o non siamo in una situazione di emergenza? Ecco, direi che in primo luogo dall'emergenza occorra uscirne. Che - questo - coinvolga anche il sistema assistenziale, personalmente l'ho già detto. Non è che caldeggio una soluzione che lasci gli anziani a marcire a casa. Ad esempio, metterei obbligatorio (e quanto mai doveroso) un tampone per chi va a trovare i nonni 
E anche l'istituzione di particolari precauzioni per consentire loro di uscire in sicurezza. Non va bene perché siamo tutti uguali? E che vuoi che sia, avremo qualche altro morto in più  , però avremo l'uguaglianza (solo formale) confermata  E poco importa che il vaccino non escluda la possibilità di ammalarsi, purché il nonno ottantenne lo si possa portare al ristorante .Rendono immuni questi vaccini? Mah.... Speriamo, anche se i dati questo non dicono 

Ho sempre pensato che il mondo sia bello perché vario.... purché ovviamente ad essere sacrificati siano gli altri, poco importa se oggettivamente il rischio per la loro incolumità sia limitato.... 

In ogni caso, quelli che si sono vaccinati DOVREBBERO esserne contenti, e sentirsi (almeno relativamente) sicuri. Quindi inutile prevedere tutele per gli anziani e per chi maggiormente di questo maledetto virus muore. A posto tutti!


----------



## void (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Chi governa ha sempre un occhio sul consenso, facciamo finta di  non accorgecene? Secondariamente in democrazia tutti hanno libertà di parola, senza che questo stia a significare che la dignità ed esattezza di quello che viene detto sia la stessa.
> La scienza non è democratica, la velocità della luce non si stabilisce per alzata di mano (Cit.)


Beh, se chi governa ha sempre un occhio sul consenso allora la scelta del governo dovrebbe essere facile considerato il numero dei vaccinati e l'orientamento largamente favorevole verso la vaccinazione. Per quanto mi riguarda il concetto che il parere altrui, a prescindere dalla verità assoluta (che in questo caso non la conosce nessuno) abbia diversa dignità del mio e' inaccettabile e un poco delirante.
Per quanto riguarda la scienza, conoscerai sicuramente meglio di me la teoria della relatività. E sicuramente hai cognizione del fatto che sono stati proposti almeno tre modelli della struttura atomica - tutti considerati al momento come quello giusto - prima di arrivare all'attuale. Che magari non sarà neanche l'ultimo.
Hai ragione su un fatto, la scienza non è democratica ma neanche certa, altrimenti saremmo ancora tutti terrapiattisti.


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Beh, se chi governa ha sempre un occhio sul consenso allora la scelta del governo dovrebbe essere facile considerato il numero dei vaccinati e l'orientamento largamente favorevole verso la vaccinazione. Per quanto mi riguarda il concetto che il parere altrui, a prescindere dalla verità assoluta (che in questo caso non la conosce nessuno) abbia diversa dignità del mio e' inaccettabile e un poco delirante.
> Per quanto riguarda la scienza, conoscerai sicuramente meglio di me la teoria della relatività. E sicuramente hai cognizione del fatto che sono stati proposti almeno tre modelli della struttura atomica - tutti considerati al momento come quello giusto - prima di arrivare all'attuale. Che magari non sarà neanche l'ultimo.
> Hai ragione su un fatto, la scienza non è democratica ma neanche certa, altrimenti saremmo ancora tutti terrapiattisti.


Io una certezza (ragionevole) ce l'ho 
Ed è che le rare volte (anche perché di spendere troppi soldi non sono nella posizione, al momento attuale) di andare al ristorante, al cinema, a teatro, o in un museo, con il tampone appena fatto, sarò la più sicura di tutti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io una certezza (ragionevole) ce l'ho
> Ed è che le rare volte (anche perché di spendere troppi soldi non sono nella posizione, al momento attuale) di andare al ristorante, al cinema, a teatro, o in un museo, con il tampone appena fatto, sarò la più sicura di tutti


Tu sarai sicura di non avere l infezione in corso....ma non potrai mai sapere se il tuo vicino di tavolo è positivo...
Solo che lui è vaccinato....e non avrà nessun sintomo probabilmente.....
Ma così il covid non si fermerà più...
Ma soluzioni oltre a fare vaccinare tutti non ce ne sono....
O seguire la mia teoria....sopra una certa gradazione alcolica...il covid non si prende
(Scherzo ovviamente.....ma al momento con me e i miei amici ha funzionato )


----------



## abebis (7 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu sarai sicura di non avere l infezione in corso....


Neanche di quello: il tampone ti dice solo che non eri positivo _nel momento_ in cui hai fatto il tampone. Dopodiché, ogni momento è buono per essere diventato positivo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Neanche di quello: il tampone ti dice solo che non eri positivo _nel momento_ in cui hai fatto il tampone. Dopodiché, ogni momento è buono per essere diventato positivo.


Beh...puoi farlo prima di sederti a tavola
E dopo cena ..
E il giorno dopo
Mia figlia a sto giro ne ha fatti 4 in 3 settimane...tutti negativi ovviamente...
Ma povera...
Non vedo l ora che si vaccinino entrambi


----------



## Foglia (7 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Neanche di quello: il tampone ti dice solo che non eri positivo _nel momento_ in cui hai fatto il tampone. Dopodiché, ogni momento è buono per essere diventato positivo.


Si. La certezza non esiste, come mi pare non esista, al momento attuale, nemmeno per i vaccinati.
A parte un pochino @bravagiulia75 a, ma solo in parte , nessuno che mi abbia detto  "Foglia, fossi in te avrei paura" . Tutti a pensarmi come potenziale veicolo di contagio, eh . 

@bravagiulia75 ehm, come dire.... , non so, qualora la cura fosse alcolica, mi prenoto!!!! (Sto scherzando anch'io, eh, ragazzi  ).


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh...puoi farlo prima di sederti a tavola
> E dopo cena ..
> E il giorno dopo
> Mia figlia a sto giro ne ha fatti 4 in 3 settimane...tutti negativi ovviamente...
> ...


Pensa che io con il vaccino devo fare il tampone ogni settimana. Sono a quota 34


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che io con il vaccino devo fare il tampone ogni settimana. Sono a quota 34


Potresti iniziare a farli tu agli altri ormai...avrai capito come si fanno ...
Non ti invidio per nulla...


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Beh, se chi governa ha sempre un occhio sul consenso allora la scelta del governo dovrebbe essere facile considerato il numero dei vaccinati e l'orientamento largamente favorevole verso la vaccinazione. Per quanto mi riguarda il concetto che il parere altrui, a prescindere dalla verità assoluta (che in questo caso non la conosce nessuno) abbia diversa dignità del mio e' inaccettabile e un poco delirante.
> Per quanto riguarda la scienza, conoscerai sicuramente meglio di me la teoria della relatività. E sicuramente hai cognizione del fatto che sono stati proposti almeno tre modelli della struttura atomica - tutti considerati al momento come quello giusto - prima di arrivare all'attuale. Che magari non sarà neanche l'ultimo.
> Hai ragione su un fatto, la scienza non è democratica ma neanche certa, altrimenti saremmo ancora tutti terrapiattisti.


E perciò siccome ci sono tre modelli di atomo sono tutti e tre inaffidabili e sbagliati? (Che è un po' il discorso di base no vax, siccome ci sono delle incertezze è tutto da buttare).

I tre modelli di atomo esistono perche soddisfano tutti degli aspetti peculiari, non perchè ci sia incertezza attorno a quale sia il migliore, non stanno facendo una gara.

La scienza non è democratica, nè certa, ma per poter affermare qualcosa lo devi dimostrare.
A me non risulta che ci siano studi scientifici - seri - al momento che confutano l'efficacia dei vaccini.
Dove per -seri-  intendo con dimostrazioni inconfutabili su base statistica ed epidemiologica.

Il problema è che qualcuno pensa, come è stato scritto @feather che ci possa essere maggiore competenza nelle dicerie piuttosto che non in persone che studiano da decenni.

Comunque nessun problema, io non devo convincere nessuno, sarà il futuro che vivremo che dimostrerà quale sia la strada migliore.
Rimango comunque con la domanda inevasa da tutti quelli che criticano i vaccini su - cosa - si debba fare ora.
Perchè fino ad adesso non ho letto una sola riga convincente in proposito.


----------



## void (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò siccome ci sono tre modelli di atomo sono tutti e tre inaffidabili e sbagliati? (Che è un po' il discorso di base no vax, siccome ci sono delle incertezze è tutto da buttare).
> 
> I tre modelli di atomo esistono perche soddisfano tutti degli aspetti peculiari, non perchè ci sia incertezza attorno a quale sia il migliore, non stanno facendo una gara.
> 
> ...


I tre modelli di atomo esistono perché sono frutto del loro tempo . La scienza e le teorie evolvono con la tecnologia e ogni modello successivo integra e modifica il precedente essendo il frutto di una più ampia visione delle leggi dell'universo. in sostanza quel che ieri era vero oggi non lo è più. Il mio messaggio era semplicemente che non esiste l'assoluto, neanche nella scienza.
 Dove ho mai scritto che i vaccini non funzionano?. Ho solamente citato un articolo che sostiene che non ci sia differenza nella trasmissivita' fra vaccinati e non. Il vaccino - dice sostanzialmente lo studio - protegge il vaccinato ma non chi ha vicino. Anzi ho anche dato atto che lo stesso studio riconosce l'efficacia del vaccino nel mitigare le conseguenze del virus.  
Semmai ho criticato i green pass, che alla luce di quanto sopra mi sembrano solo il veicolo ricattatorio con cui lo stato cerca di imporre il vaccino senza renderlo obbligatorio.
Atteso che io non ho messo in dubbio la sua l'efficacia, con i limiti di cui sopra, mi sai citare invece gli studi scientifici  - seri- sulle conseguenze a lungo termine dei vaccini stessi ? Citamene anche uno solo. Poi puoi anche farci del sarcasmo sopra ma come dici tu, per affermare qualcosa lo devi dimostrare.
Guarda neanche io (che non sono un no vax perchè di vaccini ne ho fatti tanti) devo convincere nessuno, e riconosco che al momento grosse alternative non ce ne sono perciò ben venga che chi se la sente si vaccini. Ma sono un po' stufo di sentirmi considerato un untore (quando poi sono stato unto da un vaccinato) criticato e tacciato di irresponsabilità se io questo particolare vaccino non lo vorrei fare.
Per concludere, poichè invece sono un persona responsabile, spero ardentemente che tu abbia ragione, che il vaccino blocchi la pandemia e che nel lungo termine non ci siano conseguenze di sorta, ma lasciami esprimere i miei dubbi senza che per questo io, e chi la pensa come me, si diventi degni della pubblica gogna. Buona Domenica.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> .
> Semmai ho criticato i green pass, che alla luce di quanto sopra mi sembrano solo il veicolo ricattatorio con cui lo stato cerca di imporre il vaccino senza renderlo obbligatorio.


Non c'è nulla di ricattatorio secondo me, ma una logica Naturale evoluzione della situazione..

Ed è necessario proprio per bloccare la circolazione del virus e la possibilità che colpisca chi è scoperto, oltre che la possibilità di mutare ulteriormente.

È stato spiegato chiaramente dalla Capua che una vaccinazione a "macchia di leopardo" non blocca il virus.

Nessuna colpevolizzazione di chi non si vaccina, ma è pacificamente riconosciuto che è conseguenza di una mancata vaccinazione di massa il replicarsi e il circolare e il mutare del virus.

È così. E nessuno getta croci addosso, ma è cosi
Chi non si vaccina se ne farà una ragione, ma è così e così resta



Quanto allo stato.. e ai "ricatti".. fa così su tutto, non c'è ricatto ma incentivo

Come incentivano a prendere l'auto elettrica con sconti bollo gratis etc.. e io mi tengo il mio diesel euro 2 di merda che spuzza tutto il quartiere perché io sono un uomo libero, eccheccazzo!

Però lo so già che tra un anno avrò maggiori limitazioni e tra due anni mi mettono il bollo a 2000 euro l'anno e tra tre anni mi dicono che in quella zona io non ci posso circolare

È normale così, se sono un uomo libero che ragiona non mi stupisco certamente, lo so da principio che sarà così, non è un ricatto.
E secondo me il bello ha da venire, ma non prendetelo come ricatto personale

È semplicemente che il mondo va avanti.. lo diceva anche De Sica..


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2021)

Si sa che il vaccino non ferma il virus.
Semmai restringe la finestra di trasmissibilità (se non ricordo male si parla di 72 ore di alta carica virale nelle alte vie respiratorie che poi va in decrescita).
A naso direi che se il virus circola, il virus replica e il virus muta.
E' accertato che la variante delta buca il vaccino. Molto probabilmente anche le prossime varianti lo bucheranno.
Si sa che questi vaccini sono nati vecchi e tendenzialmente si incrociano le dita per le prossime varianti di cui non si sa nulla.
Si sa che ci saranno, tenendo conto che due terzi del mondo non è vaccinato e non lo sarà a breve e che questo non influirà più di tanto sugli spostamenti.

Si sa, è non è un dato di poco conto, che il vaccino preserva - in un'alta percentuale - dall'infezione.
Questo è utile per chi si ammala e per il funzionamento dei servizi ospedalieri.

Si sa che nulla è stato fatto per incentivare e rafforzare la medicina territoriale.
Questo invece non è utile nè per i malati nè per il funzionamento dei servizi ospedalieri nè per il funzionamento socio economico generale.

Fondamentalmente questi vaccini hanno la funzione di contenere l'infezione e ridurre la finestra di trasmissibilità.
Che a mio parere è già un buon risultato.

*Si sa che non esistono studi a medio e a lungo termine sulle conseguenze del vaccino.*
Si rileveranno mano a mano, come già si sta facendo.
Si sa che gli effetti avversi - a breve termine - sono una minoranza sulla totalità delle somministrazioni.
Si sa che non si sa nulla rispetto alla somministrazione della terza dose.
Si immagina che bisognerà comunque somministrarla.

*Si sa che non esistono studi a medio e a lungo termine sulle conseguenze del covid. *
Quindi non si sa cosa accade ad un organismo preso dal covid e poi negativizzato.
Si rileveranno mano a mano, come già si sta facendo.

Fondamentalmente si è cavie sia vaccinandosi sia non vaccinandosi.  (ma siamo comunque nati per esser cavie, dell'evoluzione, quindi niente di nuovo)
Quindi tutti insieme stiamo partecipando al primo esperimento di ricerca globale intorno ad un virus. E questo è un gran risultato. 

Si sa che il green pass ha un valore di rilevazione e verifica del "GIA' FATTO". (malattia, vaccino, tampone).
Non influisce direttamente in nessun modo sul virus, e neppure sul tracciamento stabile dei positivi e neanche sulla mappatura degli stessi.
Il green pass traccia semplicemente chi è vaccinato (ma potrebbe essere positivo sintomatico, positivo asintomatico) chi ha avuto il covid ed è guarito (ma potrebbe reinfettarsi, personalmente conosco più di una persona che si è ammalata almeno due volte e quindi potrebbe essere positivo sintomatico, positivo asintomatico) chi ha fatto un tampone nelle 48 ore precedenti (tampone che come già detto non è niente di più che una istantanea).
Ha quindi una funzione regolativa ed organizzativa.
D'altro canto se si vuole regolare la circolazione socio economica serve uno strumento.

Si sa che il sistema di tracciamento italiano fa acqua da tutte le parti e non è stato rafforzato.
Si sa che i test in circolazione sono indicativi e non definitivi riguardo il rilevamento e di conseguenza il tracciamento.
Quindi se ci sarà di nuovo una qualche impennata, saremo punto e a quella come lo scorso anno.

Scuola, trasporti....chissà se uscirà il coniglio dal cilindro oppure no.
Sorvoliamo sulla sicurezza informatica del nostro paese...e se in questi termini penso al green pass....brividi. 

Io opto per il no. 

Direi che il quadro è piuttosto chiaro, o almeno a me sembra lo sia per quanto possa esserlo ora come ora.

Personalmente ritengo che la comunicazione fatta in passato e anche ora sia veramente vergognosa, non so se siano sufficientemente intelligenti per averla pensata come base per scatenare conflitti distraenti, io ho dubbi in proposito, dell'intelligenza intendo, ma nel caso, complimenti!

Ritengo che la politica si sia manifestata per quello che è.
Non mi sconvolge non si assuma la responsabilità per il vaccino, le ha schivate tutte fin da inizio pandemia (per non parlar del prima), a partire dal piano pandemico mancante, per passare dai dpi, e via andando. Mi avrebbe sinceramente stupito se a sto giro se ne fosse assunte, ecco.
Questo mi avrebbe parecchio preoccupata e davvero avrei iniziato a pensare ad un qualche complotto!!

Ritengo preoccupante che ci sia una percentuale di vaccinati che ritiene di poter smettere le misure di contenimento meccaniche e che pensa che il vaccino (di oggi...poi i vaccini ci hanno permesso di vivere l'epoca d'oro nella storia dell'umanità, quindi sarà un vaccino, anche se non questi) ci salverà tutti e che si possa abbassare la guardia.

Ritengo preoccupante allo stesso modo la percentuale di non vaccinati che, avendo come assunto le scarsissime conoscenze su questo virus, si sente protetto al pensiero che l'infezione colpisce in modo forte solo i fragili.

E la cosa mi preoccupa pensando per esempio al funzionamento dell'hiv che se ne sta bello bello e zitto per anni e poi quando parte devasta l'organismo.

Capiamoci, mica dico che il covid funzioni allo stesso modo, ma non si sa.
Magari sì. Magari no.
*Sto dicendo che si sa tanto del virus quanto dei vaccini a medio e lungo termine.*

In ogni caso, comprendo la paura, del vaccino e del virus.
Io ho paura del vaccino e ho paura del virus.
Sono pienamente consapevole che si sa tanto dell'uno quanto dell'altro, ossia molto poco di entrambi.
Quindi necessariamente, se voglio esser responsabile, la scelta non la faccio come la farei da sola (fondamentalmente tirando una moneta per aria) ma cerco di seguire le indicazioni di chi su ste cose ci si rompe la testa. Non la politica ovviamente. 

*Non capisco bene una cosa però: se la paura del vaccino è basata su mancanza di dati, come può esserci meno paura per un virus su cui mancano esattamente gli stessi dati?*

Ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposte, davvero.   
Io non ho alcuna certezza, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.
Quindi mi aiuta ad allargare la prospettiva raccogliere quelle altrui.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Agosto 2021)

Penso che la meno paura del virus sia spesso esercitata da chi si è ammalato di covid e quindi lo conosce per ciò che ha potuto conoscere senza sapere cosa ha lasciato dentro di lui/lei perche‘ non essendoci storia medica non si sa nemmeno cosa cercare. Oppure ha avuto un famigliare o un conoscente che lo ha avuto ed in qualche modo ne è uscito.
La minor paura del virus può essere quindi dovuta ad una parziale conoscenza dello stesso perché entrati in contatto diretto col virus e quindi vivendo molto ma molto alla giornata si pensa di conoscerlo.
Si pensa.

Sentivo qualche giorno fa un servizio su Radio 24, ove un medico dell’Inail diceva che per le conseguenze del Covid si dovranno sicuramente creare anche una diversa serie di invalidità più o meno permanenti i cui sintomi potenzialmente potrebbero svegliarsi dopo x anni dalla presunta negativizzazione e quindi guarigione.
Oltre al fatto che alcuni lavoratori che conosco, già oggi presentano problematiche permanenti quali difficolta a fare sforzi fisici, mancanza di fiato nel fare le scale o nell’allacciarsi le scarpe, senso del gusto assente dopo 4 mesi dall’ultimo tampone negativo.
Un mio conoscente di 45 anni, che fa il mio stesso sport, ha dovuto smettere. Mi ha detto: non sono più quello di prima. Non ci riesco.
Una mia ex amante, e’ cuoca ed assaggia tutto ciò che cucina come fanno molti cuochi se non tutti.
Venisse meno a lei il senso del gusto, sarebbe una situazione invalidante sotto l’aspetto lavorativo, questo è solo un esempio.

Tutti ci basiamo su quello che ci raccontano, non abbiamo altre fonti ed alla fine crediamo a ciò che ci piace credere in quel momento.
Una mia collega l’altro giorno mi diceva che visto che a me prima e seconda dose di Pfizer non ha fatto alcun effetto è perché ho gia avuto contatti col virus.
Dove avrà saputo sta cosa? Sarà vera? Se la sarà inventata qualcuno? 
Ognuno ci aggiunge del suo e quindi siamo dentro il bordello mediatico che più nessuno riesce a pilotare.
Prima non sapevamo nemmeno che erano i virologi, ora sono diventati delle star, quando parlano loro tutti si tacciono, quel Fazioso di Fazio per primo.
Si vada a vedere la dichiarazione dei redditi 2020 di Burioni rispetto alla 2019.
Io l’ho vista.
ha guadagnato il 180 per cento in più.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che a te sfugge sulla responsabilità è che anche tu ce l'hai nei confonti degli altri. Ogni nostra scelta va a pesare - sempre - su qualcuno.
> Sia che ci si vaccini sia che no.


Questo a mio parere sfugge o viene volutamente ignorato da chi decide di non vaccinarsi.
La libertà di decidere per se stessi è un punto assolutamente inamovibile, ci mancherebbe, ma questo fino a quando nn ledeqquella altrui.

Se vuoi fare a casa tua la pipì nel lavandino sei liberissimo di farla
Ma la propria libertà finisce quando inizia quella degli altri.
Quindi, a casa mia, pisci nella tazza o te la trattieni.

Che il vaccino aiuti le persone ed in generale la battaglia contro questa pandemia almeno su questo credo ci troviamo tutti.
Se nn altro perché lo dicono i numeri che riportano un netto calo dei ricoverati e fra questi un alta percentuale è fra i non vaccinati.

Io pure ho avuto ed ho paura ma ho fatto le due dosi e se sarà necessario anche la terza o l'ennesima.
Sulla paura ha preso il sopravvento la razionalità dei numeri e la preoccupazione di non tutelare al meglio i familiari anziani e quelli che nn possono farlo. 
Ed ovviamente la possibilità di morire.
Ma non tanto per me, io sono un fatalista ateo al quadrato per il quale la morte è solo finire di campare e stop. Chiudibgli occhi e diventi cibo per vermi.
Ma per mio figlio a cui non vorrei dare nessun dolore e che vorrei seguire ed aiutare finché ne ho la forza.

Mi fa rammarico (rabbia) pensare che nn vaccinarsi, a prescindere da tutti i ragionamenti dietro, vanifichi parzialmente i rischi che mi sono preso massimizzando per chi non lo fa i vantaggi.
E non mi dilungo sui motivi perche già ampiamente discussi.

Se poi discriminare con il green pass significa disincentivare l'astensione dai vaccini mediante restrizioni sociali e lavorative allora  ben venga.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Semmai restringe la finestra di trasmissibilità (se non ricordo male si parla di 72 ore di alta carica virale nelle alte vie respiratorie che poi va in decrescita).
> A naso direi che se il virus circola, il virus replica e il virus muta.
> E' accertato che la variante delta buca il vaccino. Molto probabilmente anche le prossime varianti lo bucheranno.


E già solo questo dovrebbe convincere le persone a vaccinarsi.
Un virus, in poche settimane/mesi, evolve con un numero di generazioni paragonabile ai nostri millenni.
E la scintilla della.mutazione insieme al ventaglio statistico dato dall enormità delle generazioni in poco tempo crea un mix pericolosissimo.
Già solo frenare questa capacità potrebbe aiutare non poco chi prepara i vaccini evitandogli di studiarne uno contro l'uomo delle caverne per poi applicarlo contro l homo sapiens sapiens.


----------



## spleen (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Si sa che non esistono studi a medio e a lungo termine sulle conseguenze del vaccino.
> 
> 
> Si sa che non esistono studi a medio e a lungo termine sulle conseguenze del covid.
> ...


Mia figlia lavora nella sanità pubblica, ieri è stato il suo turno di lavoro in area vaccinazione, è la terza volta in circa un mese, quando il pomeriggio è rincasata e come al solito ci siamo parlati, ha somministrato circa 150 dosi di vaccino, le ho chiesto se avesse visto o fosse a conoscenza di immediate reazioni allergiche, mi ha detto che non ne ha mai viste, né stavolta né le altre volte, in compenso una decina di persone sono svenute per paura dell’ iniezione, alla vista delle siringhe. Ciò ovviamente non esclude che ci possano essere reazioni i giorni successivi, ho pensato, dunque le ho chiesto se i colleghi del reparto ne avessero mai registrate di gravi ma anche qui risposta negativa. Mia figlia è immunizzata con doppia dose già da gennaio.

Con mia figlia lavorano due persone che hanno però prestato servizio nelle terapie intensive, ed ora per il calo delle emergenze sono state rispedite dalle terapie intensive ai loro reparti di provenienza, due infermiere, una giovane ed una un po’ più anziana di servizio che sono diventate sue amiche. Una sera le ho avute a cena a casa mia e mi sono fatto raccontare la loro esperienza in area covid.

Bene, in sostanza il reparto è una zona ovattata e off limits, entrano solo le barelle dei nuovi ricoveri ed escono quelle con i guariti e quelle dei deceduti, un mucchietto di ossa dentro un sacco, saranno destinati all’ obitorio prima e poi all’ inceneritore che ha lavorato senza sosta per mesi.

Ho chiesto loro cosa le avesse maggiormente colpite, mi hanno risposto: - La gioia di chi ne esce vivo-. Mi hanno raccontato di gente che piange come un vitello al macello, di gente che bestemmia, di gente che vuole la mamma, della disperazione sul viso di chi è invitato e guidato a fare l’ ultima videochiamata a casa prima di essere sedato, senza sapere se potrà mai più vedere chi sta salutando, la moglie, il marito, i figli, l’amore magari della vita. Non muoiono solo gli anziani, ci sono anche persone di mezza età, tante, la madre che lascia tre figli, il neo pensionato che pensava finalmente di potersi godere la vita, il padre di famiglia, la donna sola con un figlio piccolo, il ragazzo con la sindrome di down etc.

Ad alcuni prima di spirare vengono le convulsioni e gli infermieri devono sedarli, e li si vede spegnersi lentamente, mentre il saturimetro lampeggia in allarme. Alcuni vengono scannati, l’ultima spiaggia è aprire la gola ed intubare perché il respiro possa essere più regolare. Il cognato del mio compare ha subito questa sorte, prima di morire il sabato di Pasqua.

Moltissimi escono, per fortuna, alcuni tra questi con danni irreparabili ai polmoni, altri con alterazioni cognitive, altri ancora debolissimi. Un mio amico se ne è andato così, ha superato il covid per morire di banale polmonite dieci giorni dopo.

Questa è la situazione, queste sono le testimonianze. Al di là di qualsiasi considerazione si possa fare sui vaccini a me ne viene una umana: non possiamo avere il pieno controllo della nostra vita, è illusorio, del tutto fuorviante pensare di essere “liberi” in una scelta vaccino si, vaccino no. Il limite della nostra scelta stà nel fatto che non comprendiamo fino in fondo che non siamo noi gli attori di questa macabra situazione. Il protagonista assoluto è covid 19. Un esserino praticamente invisibile che ci ha costretti a ripensare in questi ultimi due anni la nostra vita, la nostra socialità e la nostra salute.

Quale libertà possiamo effettivamente esercitare finchè saremo sotto tiro?

E dopo, quando e se (non lo do per scontato) tutto passerà, quale sarà il lascito di analisi ed esperienza in proposito? Perché ricordiamoci bene che sempre per poter esercitare la nostra libera scelta, non dovremmo più farci trovare impreparati di fronte a qualcosa che in futuro possa assomigliare a questo.

Ecco, è sabato notte, sono appena tornato a casa da una visita ad amici, lui ha un cancro alla prostata che lo fa soffrire, non può operarsi perché l’incertezza sulla ripresa della pandemia blocca quasi tutto. Ha una fifa blu che il tumore possa passargli alle ossa. Quale libertà potrà mai esercitare, quale libertà potremmo mai esercitare tutti, fintanto che saremo in questa situazione?

Ma quali scelte libere. Gabbie, solo gabbie ci sono intorno a noi, costruite dal virus e auto costruite dalla nostra inadeguatezza.

Cazzi e canguri, molto pochi i secondi… (cit)


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mia figlia lavora nella sanità pubblica, ieri è stato il suo turno di lavoro in area vaccinazione, è la terza volta in circa un mese, quando il pomeriggio è rincasata e come al solito ci siamo parlati, ha somministrato circa 150 dosi di vaccino, le ho chiesto se avesse visto o fosse a conoscenza di immediate reazioni allergiche, mi ha detto che non ne ha mai viste, né stavolta né le altre volte, in compenso una decina di persone sono svenute per paura dell’ iniezione, alla vista delle siringhe. Ciò ovviamente non esclude che ci possano essere reazioni i giorni successivi, ho pensato, dunque le ho chiesto se i colleghi del reparto ne avessero mai registrate di gravi ma anche qui risposta negativa. Mia figlia è immunizzata con doppia dose già da gennaio.
> 
> Con mia figlia lavorano due persone che hanno però prestato servizio nelle terapie intensive, ed ora per il calo delle emergenze sono state rispedite dalle terapie intensive ai loro reparti di provenienza, due infermiere, una giovane ed una un po’ più anziana di servizio che sono diventate sue amiche. Una sera le ho avute a cena a casa mia e mi sono fatto raccontare la loro esperienza in area covid.
> 
> ...



È così, e i vaxcini pare proprio non siano una soluzione. 

Io credo molto. nelle varie terapie ed in extremis nelle monoclonali



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424011542195023878


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Penso che la meno paura del virus sia spesso esercitata da chi si è ammalato di covid e quindi lo conosce per ciò che ha potuto conoscere senza sapere cosa ha lasciato dentro di lui/lei perche‘ non essendoci storia medica non si sa nemmeno cosa cercare. Oppure ha avuto un famigliare o un conoscente che lo ha avuto ed in qualche modo ne è uscito.
> La minor paura del virus può essere quindi dovuta ad una parziale conoscenza dello stesso perché entrati in contatto diretto col virus e quindi vivendo molto ma molto alla giornata si pensa di conoscerlo.
> Si pensa.
> 
> ...


E io che pensavo che parlassero in tv non er i soldi 
Sai cosa mi fa specie? Che non si sa se aver contratto il covid avrà conseguenze tra anni mentre invece si è certi che il vaccino non ne avrà . A me stona e non è essere complottisti  ma vedere che tutto tira solo in un’unica direzione


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si vada a vedere la dichiarazione dei redditi 2020 di Burioni rispetto alla 2019.
> Io l’ho vista.
> ha guadagnato il 180 per cento in pi


E quindi sappiamo che mente su fatti scientifici perché lo pagano?


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda il concetto che il parere altrui, a prescindere dalla verità assoluta (che in questo caso non la conosce nessuno) abbia diversa dignità del mio e' inaccettabile e un poco delirante.


Non sono sicuro di avere capito. Stai dicendo che il tuo parere sul modello dell'atomo ha la stessa dignità di quello di un ricercatore del CERN che studia la struttura dell'atomo da 20 anni?


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E quindi sappiamo che mente su fatti scientifici perché lo pagano?


A me impressiona (e non poco) il tuo bisogno di catalogare quelli che sono contrari al vaccino tra i complottisti. Quindi, o sono complottisti, oppure no vax (che oltre ad essere complottisti negano la scienza in favore di una strana religione ignorante, distorcono infos per portare acqua al loro mulino).

Quindi chi è contrario, o ha dubbi, su un vaccino di cui non possono conoscersi gli effetti nel futuro (hai per caso evidenza scientifica del contrario? O conoscenze con qualche mago? ) è un complottista ignorante.

Ciò premesso (e qui dentro sono state spiegate PIU' VOLTE le posizioni di chi è contrario, o ha dubbi sul vaccino che allo stato attuale fanno propendere per un no al vaccino) è innegabile (altrimenti significa vivere nel paese delle favole) che il lucro favorisca, ed incentivi, la diffusione del vaccino. Vale a dire che questi hanno fatto il loro lavoro e - complice l'emergenza sanitaria più che sentita nel globo - vendono un loro prodotto.

Ti sei mai chiesto perché in Africa nessuno (o quasi) è vaccinato? Eppure sarebbero quelli che ne hanno più bisogno, anche considerate le condizioni in cui versano la gran parte degli ospedali locali (sempre che un povero africano riesca ad arrivarci, fino all'ospedale). Ma comunque, ti basterebbe un giretto a Malindi, nell'ospedale fatto per i "ricchi" inglesi che un tempo la hanno colonizzata. Già un lusso dove un nero non entra. Vai a farci un giro, poi mi dici 

Ribadisco per l'ennesima volta che nessuno qui sta dicendo che i vaccini sono inutili / dannosi PERCHE' sono a pagamento, ma che non è possibile scindere il lucro (e il fatto che chi ci lucra sia chi "li spinge") da un corretto contesto valutativo e di informazione.

Nessuno che "mente" su fatti scientifici. Soltanto persone che ricercano, sviluppano, lavorano e vendono quello che all'evidenza è un prodotto nuovo, sperimentato in emergenza, e rispetto agli effetti del quale nessuno, nemmeno il Mago Otelma (o Divino Otelma ) sa nulla. Sei d'accordo, così mettiamo magari un punto su complottismi, accordi per annientare il mondo col vaccino e compagnia cantante? 
Se si continua a denigrare chi ha una visione, un punto di vista, opposto al tuo, non se ne esce più (non esiste prospettiva senza due punti di vista, cit. Fedez    ). Altrimenti diciamolo che ci sono "buoni" e "cattivi", i cattivi sono quelli non vaccinati, irresponsabili, disinformati, insensibili e dududadada, mentre chi ha scelto il vaccino sfidando le incognite del futuro lo ha certamente fatto in quanto eroe .
Quando sfugge un piccolo particolare, evidentemente: che nessuno (qui almeno) pensa che ci sia un complotto per annientare il mondo, ma che è innegabile che pure la scienza stia procedendo per tentativi (non si spiegherebbe altrimenti l'esistenza di ben 4 vaccini, non uno solo), e che nessuno sa niente in ordine alla innocuità nel lungo periodo di questi vaccini. Son ben 4 poi, somministrati direi random, quindi anche in ordine a possibili controindicazioni future, direi che si è ben giocato alla "lotteria".
Se si vuole negare questo, e si preferisce dire che chi è contro è complottista (tipo "chi non salta è juventino", o mettici la squadra che vuoi), ne prendo atto. Però chiariamolo, il tuo pensiero.
Eh


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si sa che il vaccino non ferma il virus.
> Semmai restringe la finestra di trasmissibilità (se non ricordo male si parla di 72 ore di alta carica virale nelle alte vie respiratorie che poi va in decrescita).
> A naso direi che se il virus circola, il virus replica e il virus muta.
> E' accertato che la variante delta buca il vaccino. Molto probabilmente anche le prossime varianti lo bucheranno.
> ...


Io come te, certezze non ne ho, non almeno sugli effetti nel lungo periodo (ma nemmeno sul resto, nemmeno sul futuro a breve termine: beato chi le ha!  ). Né del vaccino (rectius: *dei vaccini*), né del virus. Il contatto con il secondo, lo ritengo però una cosa ineludibile, pressoché inevitabile, quasi certa, e comunque altamente probabile. Il vaccino (anzi, i vaccini) sono una scelta, che non solo mi pone in contatto con il virus, nel senso che comunque il virus lo contraggo lo stesso, ma anche con le sostanze, le molecole, le proteine create in laboratorio, utili a combattere contro il virus (dovrebbero tecnicamente fungere da attivatori di una proteina, veicolata in vario modo, più o meno detto da persona di strada). Ebbene, da ciò che vedo allo stato attuale, è che a chi è stato somministrato serve certamente (come dici) ad attenuare certa sintomatologia, ad attenuare la trasmissibilità, ma non (evidentemente, se si può riprodurre nell'organismo fino alla soglia del contagio di altri) ad uccidere il virus, o non almeno appunto prima della soglia di trasmissibilità. Questo mi fa pensare (a torto o a ragione, non so , ma penso che i fatti in punto stiano iniziando a parlare chiari ) che questi 4 vaccini, siano - variabilmente a seconda delle 4 tipologie - non ancora adeguatamente "mirati" a colpire il virus. Perciò mi domando se quelle diverse molecole che vengono inoculate nel corpo non vadano a colpire anche qualche altra cosa, e il dubbio, in tutta franchezza, c'è


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

Sugli effetti del virus, anche nella reiterata contrazione dello stesso, non è che mi sento completamente al sicuro. Ne ho paura, ma al contempo ho scelto di vivere senza restarci condizionata troppo. Vedo gente in giro intorno a me completamente ossessionata da disinfettanti, mascherine e compagnie cantanti. Io non vivo così . Vado "contestualizzata" anch'io eh, per certi versi. Essendo rimasta a casa, e conducendo una vita molto "sportiva", fuori all'aria aperta non appena è possibile, ho meno occasione di fare bagni di folla rispetto a chi - ad esempio (ma oramai una minoranza pure quelli) - ogni mattina deve prendere i mezzi all'ora di punta per andare al lavoro. Comunque, prudenza sì, ossessioni no , perciò quando capita prendo anche i mezzi senza troppe pippe mentali, senza girare con guanti gommati e, soprattutto, levando la mascherina  non appena possibile e consentito. Come me, la gran parte dei miei amici, almeno di quelli "di figli", ma non solo quelli. Ma devo anche dire che l'essere a contatto con figli di 5-9 anni ti fa vedere in un'altra ottica sia la possibilità di contagio, sia certe ridicolaggini di quanto ci è stato detto. Ad esempio, quando mio figlio è stato a casa per contatto diretto con il padre positivo (il mio ex girava perennemente con la ffp2 e il terrore della malattia negli occhi, roba che manco i palombari  , per cui tutto può dirsi fuorché che non sia stato prudente , senz'altro comunque l'avere fatto la malattia - pur facendogli anche guardare da chi ne è uscito con conseguenze - la ha anche ridimensionata un pò, per lo meno in lui), comunque dicevo che quando mio figlio è stato a casa in una delle tante quarantene, la sua pediatra mi disse di evitarne il contatto 
Capisci? 
Bagni disinfettati e no ad ogni contatto. Te lo immagini un bambino di sei anni (rinchiuso in casa) a cui viene fatto divieto di toccare troppo in giro, e a cui evidentemente avrei dovuto fare persino la doccia a distanza, magari con l'idrogetto, per attenermi alle indicazioni della pediatra? Fu nel momento in cui, al telefono, mi si aprì quella immagine, che - quarantena per quarantena - decisi che a casa mia le cose vanno secondo mia coscienza, e che un abbraccio a mio figlio, o la circolazione libera in casa, e quant'altro, di sicuro non sono nemmeno lontanamente messe in discussione   Come non è in discussione che a casa mia, chi entra, la mascherina la può togliere 

(P.S. Ho diviso il messaggio in due perché abbiamo superato la soglia dei 1k caratteri )


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se si continua a denigrare chi ha una visione, un punto di vista, opposto al tuo, non se ne esce più


Condivido larga parte del tuo discorso, specie la parte contro le ossessioni, ma stai un po' andando fuori dal seminato. Banalmente ha tirato fuori la dichiarazione dei redditi di Burioni e stavo cercando di capire cosa c'entrasse.
Che un virologo in tv guadagni bei soldoni in epoca di pandemia non mi sorprende neanche un po'.
Volevo la conferma se stesse cercando di fare un parallelo guadagna soldi = corrotto. Se non è quello che sta facendo, non capisco perché l'abbia tirata fuori..


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Condivido larga parte del tuo discorso, specie la parte contro le ossessioni, ma stai un po' andando fuori dal seminato. Banalmente ha tirato fuori la dichiarazione dei redditi di Burioni e stavo cercando di capire cosa c'entrasse.
> Che un virologo in tv guadagni bei soldoni in epoca di pandemia non mi sorprende neanche un po'.
> Volevo la conferma se stesse cercando di fare un parallelo guadagna soldi = corrotto. Se non è quello che sta facendo, non capisco perché l'abbia tirata fuori..


Su questo, come ovvio, ti risponderà il diretto interessato.  Ma siccome non è la prima volta che ti sento tirare in ballo l'equazione che chi ha dubbi e si pone domande è un bieco no vax, o un complottista, o un negazionista è via dicendo, pensavo che lungi da un ascolto, stessi ancora ribadendo quei concetti.  Nessuna colpa a te, che sei libero di pensarla come meglio credi. Serve a me per inquadrare il mio interlocutore.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E io che pensavo che parlassero in tv non er i soldi
> Sai cosa mi fa specie? Che non si sa se aver contratto il covid avrà conseguenze tra anni mentre invece si è certi che il vaccino non ne avrà . A me stona e non è essere complottisti  ma vedere che tutto tira solo in un’unica direzione


Ti stona eppure ti sei vaccinata e consigli di vaccinarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ti stona eppure ti sei vaccinata e consigli di vaccinarsi.


No no non lo consiglio. Non l’ho consigliato nemmeno ai miei figli
Diciamo che mi sono ritrovata vaccinata , un po’ lunga da spiegare, ma resto con tutti i miei dubbi. Io capisco molto bene chi sceglie di non vaccinarsi e lo capisco anche


----------



## Ulisse (8 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> questi 4 vaccini, siano - variabilmente a seconda delle 4 tipologie - non ancora adeguatamente "mirati" a colpire il virus.


Sul fatto che siano 4 nn ci vedo nessun nesso con una lotteria
La mostruosa domanda/gravità e l'ancora più mostruosa opportunità di business ha fatto partire tanti studi paralleli sfruttando diverse metodologie di preparazione.

Sulla sua incapacità di uccidere totalmente il virus io mi farei qualche domanda dallalto della mia ignoranza.
Chi ti/ci dice che lo scopo finale è quello?
In genere, per quel poco che ne capisco, puntare alla sterninazione dei virus non ha mai portato a grossi risultati sul lungo periodo.
La ricerca della sterminazione  porta sempre il pericoloso effetto collaterale di effettuare una selezione.
Quei pochi che sopravvivono, e sopravvivono, sono forti e vaccino resistenti.
Quindi, ragionandoci sopra, trovo più intelligente e conveniente puntare a declassarne la pericolosità.
infatti i vaccini altro non sono che il mezzo a disposizione per istruire il nostro organismo a non trovarsi impreparato in caso di contagio.
Lo stesso vaccino contro l'influenza, disponibile da decenni, non ha mai promesso l'immunità ma solo una forte riduzione dei sintomi in caso di contagio che per persone deboli come gli anziani, può fare la differenza fra veder le margherite crescere dal lato del fiore a da quello della radice. 

Quindi, se il discriminante fra farlo o non risiede nella conferma della sua capacità di sterminatore di virus,  temo che questa non arriverà perché forse (mia opinione eh) non è questo lo scopo della continua ricerca al suo perfezionamento.


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sul fatto che siano 4 nn ci vedo nessun nesso con una lotteria
> La mostruosa domanda/gravità e l'ancora più mostruosa opportunità di business ha fatto partire tanti studi paralleli sfruttando diverse metodologie di preparazione.
> 
> Sulla sua incapacità di uccidere totalmente il virus io mi farei qualche domanda dallalto della mia ignoranza.
> ...


Questo può essere .
Se così fosse, assai probabilmente, dovranno lavorare ancora sul tasso di letalita' del virus.... 

Edit: altre domande che lascerebbe aperta questa ipotesi, oltre ovviamente al fatto che a questo punto il virus diventerà endemico , sarà su chi dovrà vaccinarsi e per quanto tempo


----------



## Ulisse (8 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo può essere .
> Se così fosse, assai probabilmente, dovranno lavorare ancora sul tasso di letalita' del virus....


Un'altra cosa che non capisco su chi aspetta risultati o versioni migliorate del vaccino è il paradosso a cui si espongono.
Non lo faccio ora perche nn ci sono riscontri sul lungo periodo.
Ok, va bene.
Fra 5 anni lo cambiano rendendolo più efficiente.
Ma così, anche la statistica accumulata fino a quel momento perde molto di valore  perché ora diverso.
Allora, per coerenza aspetto altri 5 anni per vedere come va perché migliore nn significa automaticamente più sicuro.
Dopo lo cambiano ancora...
Si entra in un loop come il cane che tenta di mordersi la coda.
E tutto questo sotto l'ipotesi che a distanza di anni si è sempre riuscito a scansarsi il contagio come persona non vaccinata e sempre più vecchia e quindi potenzialmente sempre più a rischio.

Ho un amico che  vuole cambiare cellulare.
Quando ne punta uno, mi dice che è sempre meglio leggere recensioni e vedere come va prima di prenderlo.
Va bene.
Dopo 6-8 mesi, quasi convinto della scelta, sinfrena perché sta uscendo il modello nuovo.
Ricomincia a scandagliare la rete in cerca di recensioni e pareri sul nuovo.
È da quattro anni che sta ancora con un cellulare vecchio in attesa della congiunzione astrale perfetta.
A natale gli faccio il regalo e lo compro io per lui... tanto ormai è in stallo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Un'altra cosa che non capisco su chi aspetta risultati o versioni migliorate del vaccino è il paradosso a cui si espongono.
> Non lo faccio ora perche nn ci sono riscontri sul lungo periodo.
> Ok, va bene.
> Fra 5 anni lo cambiano rendendolo più efficiente.
> ...


Ma non lo so, sai?  Le migliorie si fanno anche sulla base di quel che già c'è  , e in questo le cognizioni acquisite nel passare del tempo aiutano 
Boh.... personalmente non so se mai lo farò, se realisticamente fosse che è destinato a divenire endemico, potrei avere già l'organismo parzialmente "istruito" a reagire, anche questo aspetto sarà interessante da vedere e verificare


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Penso che la meno paura del virus sia spesso esercitata da chi si è ammalato di covid e quindi *lo conosce per ciò che ha potuto conoscere* senza sapere cosa ha lasciato dentro di lui/lei perche‘ non essendoci storia medica non si sa nemmeno cosa cercare. Oppure ha avuto un famigliare o un conoscente che lo ha avuto ed in qualche modo ne è uscito.
> La minor paura del virus può essere quindi dovuta ad una parziale conoscenza dello stesso perché entrati in contatto diretto col virus e quindi vivendo molto ma molto alla giornata si pensa di conoscerlo.
> Si pensa.
> 
> ...


Quindi, secondo te, la presunzione di conoscenza del virus condiziona la paura rispetto al virus?

In effetti, la nostra percezione di pericolosità aumenta quando un rischio non è familiare, è sconosciuto o ha natura catastrofica.
E una delle previsione dei modelli di analisi rispetto al consenso alla vaccinazione prevedeva esattamente il fatto che l'abituazione al virus avrebbe potuto portare a inibizione della percezione del rischio rispetto al virus e di conseguenza della disponibilità alla vaccinazione.

Questo è uno dei motivi per cui trovo vergognosa la comunicazione che è stata fatta in questi due anni.

Long covid è un fenomeno poco pubblicizzato.
E' allo studio.
E lo sarà a lungo.

Non si conosce in realtà l'azione del virus.
Si sa che è multiorgano. Si sa che attiva in modi imprevisti il sistema immunitario.
Non è ancora chiaro la modalità del contagio. Anche se si sono capiti i meccanismi fondamentali.

Si crede che i più fragili siano maggiormente esposti, ma l'associazione pediatri americana ha denunciato un aumento di circa l'85% del contagio nei bambini sotto i 12 anni. E questo, al netto dell'azione del virus, apre parecchi interrogativi rispetto alle possibilità di replicazione e mutazione tenendo conto che quella platea per ora è intoccabile ad ogni forma di contenimento.

Non è ancora chiaro come mai qualcuno si ammala a seguito di un contatto relativamente breve e qualcuno vive nella stessa casa con un positivo sintomatico e non si ammala.

Si tratta di predisposizione genetica? boh.

La presenza di scienziati in tv, in programmi di diffusione di massa non ha mai incontrato il mio favore.
Non funziona in quel modo l'informazione. Men che meno la formazione.

Anzi, probabilmente, la pervasività della loro presenza ha ottenuto come effetto il far perder loro di credibilità ed esser vettori del fenomeno dell'abituazione.

Fra l'altro, se per chi fa scienza è la norma il revisionare costantemente la conoscenza acquisita e ritenerla costantemente in mutazione e aggiornamento, chi fruisce passivamente l'informazione, come per gli utilizzatori di tv per dire, l'approccio è parecchio diverso e il continuo cambio di linea anzichè esser rassicurante del fatto che gli studi procedono vien tendenzialmente letto come incapacità, impreparazione etc etc. portandoli a rifugiarsi in false conoscenze basate sull'esperienza personale, che è indicativa di se stessa ma per niente indicativa di una media e per niente fondata su dati, quegli stessi dati che mancano rispetto a virus e vaccini. 

Che può esser quindi sì, indicativa, ma di sicuro non scientifica. (anche per il semplice motivo che non risponde in alcun modo al principio di falsicabilità).

E questo vale sia per il virus sia per i vaccini.

Per esempio, uno dei motivi della velocità della costruzione dei vaccini mRNA riguarda il fatto che questa tecnologia non è allo studio da ieri, ma bensì da almeno 20 anni, semplicemente avevano come obiettivo la cura dei tumori.

Non che questo fornisca maggiori sicurezze su possibili effetti a lungo termine, ma perlomeno sfata il mito della velocità e della scienza come miracolo.

E no, non ho letto le dichiarazioni dei redditi di nessuno.
Nemmeno quelle dei calciatori, per dire.

Mi sembra piuttosto scontato che il tempo venga pagato.
Mi stupirei del contrario. A dirti la verità.

Uno studioso mi sembra interessante quando pubblica articoli e fa ricerca.

E a questo riguardo, invece che guarda le varie stelline televisive, io inviterei a dare una occhiata alle pubblicazioni dei componenti del cts, per dire.
Sarebbe interessante


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mia figlia lavora nella sanità pubblica, ieri è stato il suo turno di lavoro in area vaccinazione, è la terza volta in circa un mese, quando il pomeriggio è rincasata e come al solito ci siamo parlati, ha somministrato circa 150 dosi di vaccino, le ho chiesto se avesse visto o fosse a conoscenza di immediate reazioni allergiche, mi ha detto che non ne ha mai viste, né stavolta né le altre volte, in compenso una decina di persone sono svenute per paura dell’ iniezione, alla vista delle siringhe. Ciò ovviamente non esclude che ci possano essere reazioni i giorni successivi, ho pensato, dunque le ho chiesto se i colleghi del reparto ne avessero mai registrate di gravi ma anche qui risposta negativa. Mia figlia è immunizzata con doppia dose già da gennaio.
> 
> Con mia figlia lavorano due persone che hanno però prestato servizio nelle terapie intensive, ed ora per il calo delle emergenze sono state rispedite dalle terapie intensive ai loro reparti di provenienza, due infermiere, una giovane ed una un po’ più anziana di servizio che sono diventate sue amiche. Una sera le ho avute a cena a casa mia e mi sono fatto raccontare la loro esperienza in area covid.
> 
> ...


Già.

Conosco piuttosto bene anche io il funzionamento delle intensive.
Come degli effetti a medio termine post covid.

Però non penso che quel che accade in terapia intensiva sia un modo per dare motivazione.

E' un po' come parlar di sostanze con gli adolescenti: non ha mai funzionato dirgli "eehhh....guarda che rischi la pelle!!" quando la loro esperienza era che era una figata ballare tutta la notte e letteralmente godere del proprio corpo a livelli che chi non ha mai usato sostanze manco può immaginare.

Credo che, dopo decenni di spaccio del concetto di sicurezza, si stia facendo i conti con il fatto che l'incertezza ci governa.
E che quei conti non li si voglia fare.

Come si sta facendo il conto col concetto di democrazia, a ben vedere. Fintanto che va tutto bene e la maggioranza dibatte su questioni non vitali ok.
Quando la maggioranza si trova a dover discutere di vita e morte...eh beh.
Allora anche il concetto di democrazia improvvisamente prende aspetti diversi.
Inizia a porsi la questione della formazione. Per dire.
E delle competenze di chi dovrebbe guidare la massa.

Per questo rimandavo per esempio al punteggio inerente le pubblicazioni dei membri del cts.
Di questo non si parla. Io lo trovo sconvolgente.

Concordo molto con te sul protagonismo del virus.
Non che sia nuovo.
I virus e i batteri sono ben più antichi e corazzati di noi che siamo sul pianeta da pochissimo.
che abbiamo proliferato oltre ogni misura sostenibile e siamo, come specie, col piede piantato sull'acceleratore senza neanche sapere di cosa, con l'aggravante di esser pure convinti di avere una qualche predominanza sul pianeta.

che voglio dire...se gli insetti si incazzano, siamo semplicemente fottuti. 

Penso anche io che la libertà sia una illusione.
E' uno dei motivi per cui gli slogan tipo "liberi tutti" mi fanno nausea.

C'è da dire però anche che il modo in cui è stata impostata la campagna vaccinale sia...boh. Non trovo neanche la parola.
E sposta irrimediabilmente il discorso su libertà vs limitazione. Spostando il focus anche dalla percezione del rischio.
Come dicevo, se sono stati abbastanza intelligenti da pensarla (ne dubito, ma non si sa mai) servono i complimenti.

D'altro canto è stata ritenuta una limitazione pure la mascherina e c'è gente vaccinata che rompe i coglioni per poterla togliere. Il che dice che sì, l'obiettivo di farli vaccinare è stato raggiunto ma di sicuro non è stata raggiunta la comprensione del funzionamento del vaccino. (e non solo di questo fra l'altro. L'abbassamento dei rischi di infezione e di trasmissibilità è ciò che caratterizza praticamente tutti i vaccini, a parte il vaiolo).
Men che meno è passata una percezione del rischio.
ancora si inneggia, come incoraggiamento uguale a due anni fa, al ritorno alla normalità...essù.

Il pubblicizzare il vaccino come strumento per togliere gli altri contenimenti pur dicendo che no, servono eh, ha come effetto collaterale la continua circolazione del virus, quindi la mutazione quindi l'abbassamento dell'efficacia dei vaccini nel contenimento di infezione e trasmissibilità.
quindi ti trovi assembramenti di gente col green pass, con la mascherina sotto il naso, tutti beli contenti e convinti che vada tutto bene.
Poi...oh. Sono vaccinata e mi sono contagiata. Ma dai???

Non mi è mai piaciuta la campagna del vaccino principe azzurro che salva dal drago. La trovo puerile e stupida, oltre che poco lungimirante e definitoria della tipologia di guida.
Di cui con certezza non mi fido per niente.

In tutto questo, siamo in estremo ritardo su ogni altra cosa. A partire sugli aspetti climatici (che influiscono anche sulla emersione di virus...basti pensare alla distruzione delle nicchie ecologiche).

E non per il covid.
Ma per le linee che da decenni i governi seguono.

Passa in sordina il fatto che due terzi del mondo non sono vaccinati e non lo saranno a breve neppure con la prima dose.
Passa in sordina l'appello dell'associazione dei medici rispetto alla terza dose negli stati "ricchi" e alla necessità di allargare la platea dei vaccinati nelle fasce povere.

Il tutto con studi che hanno più volte dimostrato come l'appartenenza a fasce basse economiche e culturali aumenti sensibilmente il rischio di contagio. (e quindi di trasmissione, replicazione e mutazione del virus stesso). 

Parlare di vaccino uscendo da un'ottica biopsicosociale è ormai impossibile.

Sto sospesa in attesa di vedere come verrà utilizzata la confusione che esiste nel mescolamento dei diversi piani che fornisce terreno fertile anche alle fake news che circolano riguardo il virus e il vaccino.

Il discorso della cura della collettività funziona solo in parte.
In un contesto in cui comunque gli individui sono isolati e massificati.

Non so se sto riuscendo a spiegarmi.


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> *E già solo questo dovrebbe convincere le persone a vaccinarsi.*
> Un virus, in poche settimane/mesi, evolve con un numero di generazioni paragonabile ai nostri millenni.
> E la scintilla della.mutazione insieme al ventaglio statistico dato dall enormità delle generazioni in poco tempo crea un mix pericolosissimo.
> Già solo frenare questa capacità potrebbe aiutare non poco chi prepara i vaccini evitandogli di studiarne uno contro l'uomo delle caverne per poi applicarlo contro l homo sapiens sapiens.


Se glielo si spiega, bene però.

Se invece le persone le convinci a vaccinarsi raccontandogli la favola dell'immunità dal virus - e sorvolando sull'ignoranza diffusa della differenza fra virus e infezione - e creando di conseguenza assembramenti in un regime di falsa sicurezza...beh.

Magari a breve termine sfondi il goal della vaccinazione al 70% con la storia dell'immunità di gregge. (che viene raggiunta intorno semmai a percentuali che si aggirano intorno al 90% se non oltre, e con le varianti di mezzo...) ma non hai comunque creato la base per proseguire con quel che servirà.

Io ultimamente sto stabilmente sfuggendo ad abbracci di vaccinati, per la puttana.
che voglio dire, già non mi piace l'abbraccio un tanto al kg e pensavo di essermene finalmente liberata.
Ma adesso sta diventando pure un must liberatorio. E che due palle!

In queste condizioni i vaccini sono vecchi. Si sta facendo riduzione del danno.

Non che io abbia qualcosa contro la riduzione del danno, sia chiaro, ne ero sostenitrice anche rispetto all'uso e abuso di sostanze stupefacenti se è per questo. E' forse l'unico approccio che permette di partire da dati di realtà e farci qualcosa.

Ma, nelle politiche di riduzione del danno sensate, la riduzione del danno era accompagnata anche da formazione e informazione di tutti gli attori coinvolti.
E qui non vedo una politica di riduzione del danno.
Vedo una zoppicante riduzione dei danni nel delirio organizzativo più totale.

Questi vaccini saranno da riproporre, più e più volte. Sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che si faranno come quelli antifluenzali per dire.
E come con quelli, si vedrà il tasso di funzionamento che non raggiungerà mai la totalità dei vaccinati.

Che è poi il funzionamento di OGNI vaccino.

Se però si vuole andare lì...la strada è parecchio lunga e, sovrapporre un green pass - strumento organizzativo - con tracciamento - strumento preventivo - non è una buona idea.
Fra l'altro lasciando intoccato - e insufficiente - lo strumento preventivo.

Pensa, uno dei motivi del fallimento delle politiche sociali di riduzione del danno è stato per l'appunto la mancata implementazione degli strumenti e delle politiche preventive. Fra cui informazione e formazione. 
La storia si ripete.

Io lavoravo con l'hiv. Ho la netta sensazione che anche col corona andrà suppergiù nello stesso modo.
All'inizio una diagnosi di sieropositività era morte certa. Ora come ora si arriva a minimizzare la carica virale e a garantire una buona qualità della vita.

Personalmente penso che non passare dal vaccino non sia sostenibile. 

Ma per la puttana, scusate, mi ricordo le stronzate che giravano allora sull'uso del preservativo.
Anche allora la menata della libertà, della spontaneità della socialità.

Anche allora con la politica che teneva l'occhio sul consenso e su quel consenso lasciava che la gente si scannasse senza sapere nemmeno su cosa (ma convinti di saperlo però).

Mi sembra, personalmente, di riguardare un film già visto.

Parlarsi di vaccino sì e vaccino no a mio parere implica anche il parlarsi di questi aspetti.

Certo è che storicamente, il dividit et impera ha sempre funzionato.


----------



## spleen (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Però non penso che quel che accade in terapia intensiva sia un modo per dare motivazione.*


Io invece glieli farei vedere, quei reparti, alle persone che si riempiono la bocca di stronzate. 
Li farei parlare, con quelli che sono scampati per miracolo alla morte, e che adesso si ritengono miracolati e con una chance in più. E li farei parlare per ore, se necessario con loro, mi farei raccontare, scenderei nei particolari. 
E parlerei del lascito che questo cazzo di virus ha lasciato in molti di quelli che sono guariti, dei tremori, della incapacità di connettere, del corpo che subisce in un solo anno 10 anni di invecchiamento.

SE la consapevolezza è una cura comincerei a curare da lì. 

Perchè un conto è sentirne parlare in modo generico, un conto è viverla, è sentir parlare gente, che con le lacrime agli occhi ti racconta cosa ha vissuto.

E' questo che manca all' informazione, la grande malata insieme alla politica e insieme al gestionale che non è riuscita a far arrivare alle persone la consapevolezza della realtà, così come è, nuda e cruda di fronte ai nostri occhi.

Per risolvere o tentare di farlo, qualsiasi problema deve essere riconosciuto e digerito, cosa è stato fatto in proposito?
Un emerito cazzo, se permetti il francesismo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io come te, certezze non ne ho, non almeno sugli effetti nel lungo periodo (ma nemmeno sul resto, nemmeno sul futuro a breve termine: beato chi le ha!  ). Né del vaccino (rectius: *dei vaccini*), né del virus. Il contatto con il secondo, lo* ritengo però una cosa ineludibile*, pressoché inevitabile, quasi certa, e comunque altamente probabile. Il vaccino (anzi, i vaccini) sono una scelta, che non solo mi pone in contatto con il virus, nel senso che comunque il virus lo contraggo lo stesso, ma anche con le sostanze, le molecole, le proteine create in laboratorio, utili a combattere contro il virus (dovrebbero tecnicamente fungere da attivatori di una proteina, veicolata in vario modo, più o meno detto da persona di strada). Ebbene, da ciò che vedo allo stato attuale, è che a chi è stato somministrato serve certamente (come dici) ad attenuare certa sintomatologia, ad attenuare la trasmissibilità, ma non (evidentemente, se si può riprodurre nell'organismo fino alla soglia del contagio di altri) ad uccidere il virus, o non almeno appunto prima della soglia di trasmissibilità. Questo mi fa pensare (a torto o a ragione, non so , ma penso che i fatti in punto stiano iniziando a parlare chiari ) che questi 4 vaccini, siano - variabilmente a seconda delle 4 tipologie - non ancora adeguatamente "mirati" a colpire il virus. Perciò mi domando se quelle diverse molecole che vengono inoculate nel corpo non vadano a colpire anche qualche altra cosa, e il dubbio, in tutta franchezza, c'è


Posso chiederti come fai ad esser certa di aver avuto il virus?

Immagino che non ci sia certificazione di positività e neppure di negativizzazione a seguito, poichè ho letto che non hai green pass.
Sbaglio?

E come mai lo ritieni ineludibile?
Io non mi sono mai contagiata. G. ha sempre lavorato, anche durante il primo lockdown. Abbiamo vissuto in casa senza tener distanziamento e precauzioni fra noi. Eravamo la bolla di noi stessi. E uno il controllo dell'altro.
Io mi sono fermata nel primo lock down ma poi ho ripreso a pieno ritmo e stando a contatto anche con contagiati positivi.

Nè io nè lui ci siamo mai contagiati.
Lo dico a seguito di test ripetuti.
Siamo entrambi tamponati, anche ora piuttosto spesso.

Lo steso vale per altre persone che conosco. Alcune delle quali sono state anche in focolai e ne sono uscite negative.

La letteratura raccoglie casi, curiosi e interessanti, di persone a stretto contatto con positivi e contagiosi che non si sono contagiati.

Da dove ti viene la certezza riguardo l'ineludibilità, pressochè inevitabilità?

Riguardo il vaccino, tutti i vaccini funzionano a quel modo. Proteggono dalla malattia, dall'infezione, non dal virus e diminuiscono la trasmissibilità (che è la famosa immunità di gregge che protegge chi non si vaccina per svariate ragioni).
L'organismo vaccinato viene a contatto col virus, il vaccino attiva la memoria immunitaria che permette una risposta volta ad evitare l'infezione. E lo fa in tempi brevi, restringendo da molto a moltissimo la finestra di trasmissibilità.
I vaccini in generale funzionano così.

L'obiettivo del vaccino è mettere l'organismo in condizione di reagire all'azione del virus nell'organismo prima che vengano fatti troppi danni.
Potremmo definirlo un acceleratore, detta veramente malissimo 

L'organismo, naturalmente, ci impiega all'incirca due settimane a rispondere ad un "attacco".
Essere vaccinati velocizza i tempi di risposta poichè "in memoria" c'è già l'organizzazione "vincente".

Alcuni vaccini, come quello per la rabbia, funzionano anche post esposizione. E viene utilizzato in questo senso.
Questo perchè il tempo di azione del virus della rabbia nell'organismo ha tempi che lo permettono.
Lo stesso vale per esempio per il vaccino per il morbillo o varicella, per esempio.
Se somministrati all'incirca entro 72 ore da un eventuale contagio, possono prevenire la malattia o quantomeno ridurre i sintomi.

Il vaccino per l'influenza, per dire, cambia di composizione ogni anno. Questo perchè sulla base delle previsioni si decide che per quell'inverno il tal ceppo sarà preponderante sugli altri e si va in quella direzione.

Qualunque vaccino pone in contatto col virus. Prima di debellarlo dall'organismo.
E infatti, per ogni vaccino, si parla di "malattie prevenibili con il vaccino". (la malattia non è il virus, la malattia è il risultato dell'interazione del virus con l'organismo).

Il vaccino covid previene o riduce la malattia.
E riduce a 72 ore la finestra di trasmissibilità, stando agli studi attuali anzichè i più di 10 giorni senza alcun mediatore.
Normalmente si è contagiosi subito prima e subito dopo l'esordio dei primi sintomi e poi all'incirca per dieci giorni. dicono gli studi revisionati.

E' una bella differenza ed è il motivo per cui la finestra di trasmissibilità, in termini di riduzione delle mutazioni, è degna di nota.
In positivo. Intendo.

Tenendo conto che in questo momento, a quanto mi è dato capire, questo virus è giovane e nel pieno delle sue energie di mutazione è un aspetto importante.

Il virus diventerà endemico quando avrà "capito" come sfruttare l'organismo per sopravvivere senza ucciderlo.
E quindi senza finire lui stesso in un vicolo cieco.
Fondamentalmente, pure al virus interessa diventare endemico.

Che è poi il motivo per cui "guerra" è una metafora che mi ha sempre fatta cagare rispetto al virus.
La strada migliore con i virus è viverci insieme.
Detta male, aiutarli a vivere in "accordo" con l'organismo in cui si stabiliscono. 

Come te ho dubbi a lungo termine.
Sono relativamente nuovi, anche se non tantissimo. Come scrivevo l'mRNA è allo studio da almeno 20 anni, anche se si studiava per obiettivi diversi che non avevano fra l'altro dato i risultati sperati.

Ma ho gli stessi dubbi riguardo il virus a lungo termine.

Certo, io non parto da un assunto di ineluttabilità del contagio.
Anzi.
Se mi baso sugli studi, mi fermo a rilevare che non è chiaro come avvenga il contagio. Sì, è chiara la questione dei droplet (abbastanza ma non del tutto) ma non è chiara per esempio la questione della permanenza sulle superfici per dire, piuttosto che la predisposizione genetica al contagiarsi.
E' ancora tutto in fieri anche a questo livello.


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sugli effetti del virus, anche nella reiterata contrazione dello stesso, non è che mi sento completamente al sicuro. Ne ho paura, ma al contempo ho scelto di vivere senza restarci condizionata troppo. Vedo gente in giro intorno a me completamente ossessionata da disinfettanti, mascherine e compagnie cantanti. Io non vivo così . Vado "contestualizzata" anch'io eh, per certi versi. Essendo rimasta a casa, e conducendo una vita molto "sportiva", fuori all'aria aperta non appena è possibile, ho meno occasione di fare bagni di folla rispetto a chi - ad esempio (ma oramai una minoranza pure quelli) - ogni mattina deve prendere i mezzi all'ora di punta per andare al lavoro. Comunque, prudenza sì, ossessioni no , perciò quando capita prendo anche i mezzi senza troppe pippe mentali, senza girare con guanti gommati e, soprattutto, levando la mascherina non appena possibile e consentito. Come me, la gran parte dei miei amici, almeno di quelli "di figli", ma non solo quelli. Ma devo anche dire che l'essere a contatto con figli di 5-9 anni ti fa vedere in un'altra ottica sia la possibilità di contagio, sia certe ridicolaggini di quanto ci è stato detto. Ad esempio, quando mio figlio è stato a casa per contatto diretto con il padre positivo (il mio ex girava perennemente con la ffp2 e il terrore della malattia negli occhi, roba che manco i palombari  , per cui tutto può dirsi fuorché che non sia stato prudente , senz'altro comunque l'avere fatto la malattia - pur facendogli anche guardare da chi ne è uscito con conseguenze - la ha anche ridimensionata un pò, per lo meno in lui), comunque dicevo che quando mio figlio è stato a casa in una delle tante quarantene, la sua pediatra mi disse di evitarne il contatto
> Capisci?
> Bagni disinfettati e no ad ogni contatto. Te lo immagini un bambino di sei anni (rinchiuso in casa) a cui viene fatto divieto di toccare troppo in giro, e a cui evidentemente avrei dovuto fare persino la doccia a distanza, magari con l'idrogetto, per attenermi alle indicazioni della pediatra? Fu nel momento in cui, al telefono, mi si aprì quella immagine, che - quarantena per quarantena - decisi che a casa mia le cose vanno secondo mia coscienza, e che un abbraccio a mio figlio, o la circolazione libera in casa, e quant'altro, di sicuro non sono nemmeno lontanamente messe in discussione  Come non è in discussione che a casa mia, chi entra, la mascherina la può togliere
> 
> (P.S. Ho diviso il messaggio in due perché abbiamo superato la soglia dei 1k caratteri )


Io ho paura della malattia, non del virus.
come ho paura dell'aids e non dell'hiv.

L'hiv in sè, se rilevato e trattato non implica un bel niente, ormai.
Un tempo, una diagnosi di hiv+ significava morte certa.

Ora significa semplicemente dover prendere pastiglie.
E non tocca quasi per niente la qualità della vita, anche sessuale dell'individuo.

L'aids è invece un gran casino.
E mi fa una paura fottuta  

Sulle ossessioni condivido pienamente.

Ma usare la mascherina al chiuso non è una ossessione.
E' un comportamento preventivo, semplicemente.
E più che altro dimostrato nella sua efficacia preventiva, non solo dell'infezione da covid ma anche da altre infezioni già piiù che conosciute.
Io quest'inverno, per esempio, non ho avuto i miei soliti sintomi simil influenzali. Una liberazione!!

Vero quello che dici rispetto alle indicazioni della pediatra....ma di pediatri che danno indicazioni ad cazzum ce ne sono parecchi e non solo per il covid. Ne hai beccata una così.

Io, noi, continuiamo a tener la bolla.
Quindi io e G. siamo nella stessa bolla.
A riguardo mi sono confrontata col mio medico e con altri medici, che mi ha aiutata a comprendere il significato di bolla e il modo per attuarla calandola nel mio contesto concreto.
Concordava con me l'impossibilità di vivere nella stessa casa mantenendo il distanziamento, per dire.

Però con chi è fuori dalla bolla accidenti se uso le precauzioni, che siano vaccinati oppure non.

Allo stesso modo in cui uso il preservativo se scopo con qualcuno che non ha analisi aggiornate da mostrarmi riguardo alle malattie sessualmente trasmissibili.


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece glieli farei vedere, quei reparti, alle persone che si riempiono la bocca di stronzate.
> Li farei parlare, con quelli che sono scampati per miracolo alla morte, e che adesso si ritengono miracolati e con una chance in più. E li farei parlare per ore, se necessario con loro, mi farei raccontare, scenderei nei particolari.
> E parlerei del lascito che questo cazzo di virus ha lasciato in molti di quelli che sono guariti, dei tremori, della incapacità di connettere, del corpo che subisce in un solo anno 10 anni di invecchiamento.
> 
> ...


non so.

E' una discussione antica questa.

ricordo questo tipo che si sbracciava volendo far incontrare il tossico sdentato, malato, e pentito ai ragazzini, convinto che avrebbe avuto un qualche effetto.
Beh...intanto i ragazzini non si riconoscono e non riconoscono l'esperienza così estrema. No nci vedono alcuna somiglianza.

E fra l'altro vanno a confermare il fatto che "a me non succede", proprio per difendersi da quell'immagine. E per difendersi dalla colpevolizzazione implicita dei loro eventuali comportamenti.

Poi certo, su qualcuno funziona.
come gli avvisi di morte sui pacchetti di sigarette, per dire.

su di me non funzionano per dire.
Probabilmente attivo difese rispetto a quelle immagini. Tanto che neppure le vedo più quando guardo il pacchetto.

Andare a sollecitare l'empatia...la vedo dura. Anche se non impossibile.

di per certo concordo sulla necessità di una informazione decente. Cosa che non sta avvenendo.

Ma per questa servirebbero competenze che non vedo presenti, a partire da chi dovrebbe guidare l'informazione stessa.

Tieni presente che viviamo comunque in una società che per decenni ha venduto come illusioni fondamentali quella della sicurezza, quella della stabilità e della certezza, quella della vita eterna, eliminando mano a mano la crudezza della morte ed edulcorandola in svariati modi.
E le ha vendute a sostegno di un certo modello sociale ed economico.
C'è un prezzo al disintegrarle. 

Si paga pegno per queste illusioni.
E lo stiamo pagando.

Non escluderei niente a priori, sia chiaro.
Manca informazione sul long covid per esempio.
Ma anche una informazione chiara su quel che si sa rispetto ai vaccini. 
Personalmente mi infastidisce parecchio il tono rassicurante e paternalistico con cui vengono presentati. 
Dimmi il cazzo che rischio, nudo e crudo, e chiudiamola qui. Non ci girare intorno. 

Ci sono parecchi impliciti, un paternalismo fastidioso e la mancanza di coraggio di dire pane al pane e vino al vino, in buona sostanza. 

Questo di sicuro non aiuta.

Siamo in ritardo.
Non soltanto sulla questione vaccinale.
Ma anche sulla formazione di consapevolezza.

Però concordo sul fatto che lavorare sulla consapevolezza sia necessario.
non tanto in vista del presente, quanto del futuro.
In futuro ce ne sarà davvero bisogno. E molto.

concordo molto sul grassetto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come fai ad esser certa di aver avuto il virus?
> 
> Immagino che non ci sia certificazione di positività e neppure di negativizzazione a seguito, poichè ho letto che non hai green pass.
> Sbaglio?
> ...


Poco prima del primo lockdown (gli ultimi giorni in cui sembrava a noi una cosa lontana) ebbi un'influenza stranissima.  Ero quasi preoccupata 
Sono stata (per farla breve) due settimane senza potermi coricare, perché altrimenti passavo tutta la notte tossendo. E quando dico tutta la notte era proprio tutta la notte , una fatica immane a respirare. Sicché ho passato una quindicina di notti in piedi in taverna . Non che in piedi (seduta sul divano a riposare  )la situazione fosse idilliaca, ma andava un po' meglio. La sensazione era quella di sentire i polmoni dietro la schiena. A questo aggiungi al mattino un po' di vomito e diarrea. Avevo dato la colpa alle sigarette, tant'è vero che avevo completamente smesso (vabbè, per poi riprendere come una scema 8 mesi dopo , ma ora smetto del tutto un'altra volta  ).. Non ho evidenze, ma ho fatto 2 + 2. La seconda volta, a fine 2020, in contemporanea al mio ex e con un figlio passato da una casa all'altra. Completamente afona per 3-4 giorni. Ma non con la voce giù. Ho sperimentato cosa significa essere quasi muti. Altri sintomi davvero pochi. Ero di fatto già in quarantena per via del figlio, non ho fatto alcun tampone. Mai fatto uno in vita mia, se non a lui, a dire il vero . La seconda potrà anche essere stata una coincidenza, mentre per sintomatologia e intensità, davvero pochi dubbi sulla prima


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poco prima del primo lockdown (gli ultimi giorni in cui sembrava a noi una cosa lontana) ebbi un'influenza stranissima.  Ero quasi preoccupata
> Sono stata (per farla breve) due settimane senza potermi coricare, perché altrimenti passavo tutta la notte tossendo. E quando dico tutta la notte era proprio tutta la notte , una fatica immane a respirare. Sicché ho passato una quindicina di notti in piedi in taverna . Non che in piedi (seduta sul divano a riposare  )la situazione fosse idilliaca, ma andava un po' meglio. La sensazione era quella di sentire i polmoni dietro la schiena. A questo aggiungi al mattino un po' di vomito e diarrea. Avevo dato la colpa alle sigarette, tant'è vero che avevo completamente smesso (vabbè, per poi riprendere come una scema 8 mesi dopo , ma ora smetto del tutto un'altra volta  ).. Non ho evidenze, ma ho fatto 2 + 2. La seconda volta, a fine 2020, in contemporanea al mio ex e con un figlio passato da una casa all'altra. Completamente afona per 3-4 giorni. Ma non con la voce giù. Ho sperimentato cosa significa essere quasi muti. Altri sintomi davvero pochi. Ero di fatto già in quarantena per via del figlio, non ho fatto alcun tampone. Mai fatto uno in vita mia, se non a lui, a dire il vero . La seconda potrà anche essere stata una coincidenza, mentre per sintomatologia e intensità, davvero pochi dubbi sulla prima


Sì, ricordo il racconto, anche se non tanto particolareggiato.

Successa cosa simile anche a me.
Nel primo giro.
Tamponata più volte. Sempre negativa.

A quanto pare, alla fine è stato un attacco della mia bronchite.
Che non ho immediatamente riconosciuto perchè avevo la testa al covid 
La mia lettura anticorpale conferma.

Quindi fondamentalmente la tua certezza di esser stata contagiata è una supposizione.
Non hai dati a sostegno della tua tesi.
che potrebbe esser corretta ma anche no.
Giusto?

Io non mi sento sicura nel basarmi su supposizioni.

E infatti non sono sicura nè rispetto al virus, nè rispetto alla malattia, nè rispetto ai vaccini.

Come mai non hai mai fatto un tampone???


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ricordo il racconto, anche se non tanto particolareggiato.
> 
> Successa cosa simile anche a me.
> Nel primo giro.
> ...


La prima volta manco c'erano.
La seconda, atteso che dovevo quarantenare già mio figlio , sono stata in casa, e bona 
Più che il tampone, potrei fare il sierologico, come ad esempio mi dice sempre il fotografo (lui ad esempio manco si è accorto di avere fatto la malattia, ma ha difese immunitarie a quanto pare elevatissime  ) . Boh


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo te, la presunzione di conoscenza del virus condiziona la paura rispetto al virus?
> 
> In effetti, la nostra percezione di pericolosità aumenta quando un rischio non è familiare, è sconosciuto o ha natura catastrofica.
> E una delle previsione dei modelli di analisi rispetto al consenso alla vaccinazione prevedeva esattamente il fatto che l'abituazione al virus avrebbe potuto portare a inibizione della percezione del rischio rispetto al virus e di conseguenza della disponibilità alla vaccinazione.
> ...


Più che secondo me secondo le persone che conosco che si sono ammalate e ne sono più o meno guarite. A sentir loro quelli che hanno sofferto tanto, tipo il fioraio del paese di mia mamma, dicono Che augurano a nessuno una sofferenza così atroce ma ora che sanno cos’è lo temono meno, oppure tipo due delle mie collaboratrici, anche loro ammalatesi in forma lieve ma negativizzate dopo 7 tamponi, dicono che è tutta una montatura ma niente di che.
Io che non lo conosco perché non ho avuto contatti diretti, pur avendo avuto nella mia vita tre polmoniti, di cui l’ultima nel 2018, lo temo parecchio. Quindi se medici che sicuramente ne sanno più di me che faccio un altro mestiere mi suggeriscono di assumere un farmaco che mi da buone probabilità di soffrire meno nel caso dovessi ammalarmi, ben venga.
Poi, chi vivrà vedrà.
Di mio ho già una patologia genetica che mi obbliga ad assumere un farmaco a vita, quindi so già di non campare a lungo.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se glielo si spiega, bene però.


Certamente.
Ma una buona spiegazione, per funzionare, ha bisogno di una persona predisposta a mettere in discussione quello che sa.
O.meglio dire, crede di sapere.
Nessun seme da frutti se piantato in un terreno arido.

Qualsiasi discussione da me sostenuta mi ha sempre trasmesso la chiara chiusura dell'interlocutore a qualsiasi ragionamento che potesse approdare a conclusioni a lui scomode.
E ti assicuro che specialmente all'inizio, aprocciavo questi discorsi con la massima propensione a capire l'altrui punto di vista.
Ho sempre pensato:
a Ulisse, ma nn è che nn ci hai capito mai un cazzo e ti stai sbagliando?

Invece, puntualmente, mi ritrovo con chi mi porta, salvato sul cellulare, la notizia di quello morto dopo il vaccino, dello studio fatto da qualche semisconosciuto scienziato, che ci vogliono tot anni per testarlo bene..

Questo per dire che la bontà della spiegazione è fondamentale ma se dall'altro lato trovi una persona arroccata ed inamovibile dalla sue posizioni beh ci sta ben poco da fare.
Gli scivola tutto come l'acqua sulla carta oleata.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Certamente.
> Ma una buona spiegazione, per funzionare, ha bisogno di una persona predisposta a mettere in discussione quello che sa.
> O.meglio dire, crede di sapere.
> Nessun seme da frutti se piantato in un terreno arido.
> ...


Ambè....   
Se si tratta di ragionare, personalmente prontissima ad ascoltare l'idea altrui. Mica ho mai disprezzato chi mi parla di tutela della salute pubblica, della prevalenza della comunità sul singolo, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera. Per ascoltare ascolto, fino ad ora non ho trovato MOTIVI atti a farmi superare quelle che sono le mie perplessità, e i miei dubbi .
Perché quando si tratta di decidere della propria salute, credo che più che farsi scivolare i punti di vista altrui, occorra essere intimamente convinti dei propri: voglio dire, non è certo un caso che la percentuale più ampia di vaccinati si annoveri nelle fasce più a rischio, dove (guarda caso) anche la prospettiva di un periodo di qui a.... toh, dieci anni (per quanto auspicata), magari non è movente rispetto alla decisione.

Porto un altro dubbio che riguarda la disparità dei costi delle singole dosi (se qualcuno me lo risolve, ascolto volentieri, grata a prescindere dalla risposta!  ). E' una disparità molto evidente (che porta Astra Zeneca ad essere di gran lunga il vaccino più economico): davvero la differenza sarà dovuta solo allo stoccaggio del farmaco? Fermo restando che questi vaccini li pago anch'io, malgrado le mie perplessità, e che sui prezzi delle singole dosi è stata spesso calata un'aura di mistero (i.e. : sono convinta che quando presenteranno il conto sarà un bel casino, e sono altresì convinta che per quel momento chi avrà avuto i soldi avrà anche fatto in modo di farli sparire. Di gran lunga più conveniente tenerli sotto il materasso.... non è il mio pensiero, anche perché di soldi non ne ho  - nel senso che non farei certo loro applausi - ma è circostanza assai prevedibile, una volta che terminata l'emergenza ci saranno i conti da far quadrare.... cazzi amari per tutti! Ma chiudo parentesi, che in punto covid si aprono diversi abissi....), a me hanno insegnato che nessuno regala niente per niente, e non certo le case farmaceutiche. Quindi differenze solo di stoccaggio? Intendo ovviamente dal punto di vista "qualitativo" del farmaco. Lo chiedo perchè - non essendo consentito scegliere il tipo di vaccino, queste cose sarebbero senz'altro utili da capire. Perché per come li vogliono presentare, praticamente uno vale l'altro, e a parte determinate categorie di soggetti cd. "fragili", che lo hanno segnalato (e a cui hanno evitato di somministrare Astra Zeneca) mi risulta che anche in punto si stia (necessariamente eh, o forse no, ma tant'è) andando a braccio. Comunque i dubbi son tanti, anche senza andare a toccare la questione dell'efficacia contro le varianti, che nel frattempo si sono sviluppate.

Di contro, non mi è certo sfuggita la tendenza a penalizzare (sia sotto il profilo finanziario che sotto il profilo della tempistica) chi, vuoi per scrupolo, vuoi per screening, voleva farsi il tampone: roba per "ricchi" 
Mi è venuto in mente (proprio ieri dopo avere risposto ad @ipazia ) che ad esempio, per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza, quando ebbi mio figlio in quarantena (la prima di 4 o 5..... ebbene sì!) per contatto diretto col padre positivo (il padre non ha problemi a far uscire ogni volta a casa tanto di infermiere specializzato, che a suon di 100 euro a botta esegue il prelievo  ) pensai bene (sotto consiglio della pediatra) di informare anche il mio medico curante. Ebbene, udite udite, era andata in pensione senza avvisare i propri pazienti  . Attività che avrebbe richiesto l'utilizzo di una semplice mailing list. Per cui mi trovai senza un cazzo di nessuno a cui chiedere eventualmente l'effettuazione di un tampone, per essere precisi precisi (ste robacce brutte tendo pure a scordarmele  ).
Ma non solo.
Per i contatti diretti (ne ho ampia esperienza con mio figlio) c'era la possibilità di far eseguire loro il tampone. A volte con lo "sconto" di qualche giorno di quarantena (ove negativo), a volte no. Ebbene, mio figlio è sempre stato convocato a termine scaduto della naturale quarantena (a prescindere da sconti o meno sui giorni). Questi i fatti, o meglio la mia esperienza. Quindi se fare attività di screening significa farla a proprie spese, anche qui ognuno si regola come meglio ritiene e può, molto semplice 
Amici (tra cui il migliore amico di mio figlio, che in quella occasione - trattavasi della quarta o quinta quarantena  - stranamente non prese nulla, malgrado lo strettissimo contatto col suo amichetto) che lo hanno avuto contemporaneamente tutti e tre, sono stati lasciati marcire in casa per oltre 40 giorni nell'attesa di tamponi vari e responsi, e anche lì, con indicazioni differenti rispetto a quelle (almeno al tempo, ora non so ) in vigore. vale a dire che al ventunesimo giorno, negativo o no, eri nuovamente un uomo libero. Cazzate? Io direi prima di provare per credere, che significa....


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ambè....
> Se si tratta di ragionare, personalmente prontissima ad ascoltare l'idea altrui. Mica ho mai disprezzato chi mi parla di tutela della salute pubblica, della prevalenza della comunità sul singolo, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera. Per ascoltare ascolto, fino ad ora non ho trovato MOTIVI atti a farmi superare quelle che sono le mie perplessità, e i miei dubbi .
> Perché quando si tratta di decidere della propria salute, credo che più che farsi scivolare i punti di vista altrui, occorra essere intimamente convinti dei propri: voglio dire, non è certo un caso che la percentuale più ampia di vaccinati si annoveri nelle fasce più a rischio, dove (guarda caso) anche la prospettiva di un periodo di qui a.... toh, dieci anni (per quanto auspicata), magari non è movente rispetto alla decisione.
> 
> ...


Questo quando? Se parliamo di inizio pandemia posso essere d'accordo. Diversamente io non conosco nessuno sia stato lasciato a se stesso.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo quando? Se parliamo di inizio pandemia posso essere d'accordo. Diversamente io non conosco nessuno sia stato lasciato a se stesso.


Dei miei amici, intendi? Capitato tra aprile e maggio A me (la storia del medico di base che non avevo più) è capitata a fine 2020. A parte il fatto che per farmi prescrivere un tampone avrei dovuto millantare sintomi ben più gravi di una semplice afonia in concomitanza . Poi sarebbe comunque rimasto il problema pratico: vale a dire a chi avrei lasciato mio figlio l'untore nel durante . Ahaha, ridiamoci su, ed evviva il buon senso 

Edit: rettifico, il calvario dei miei amici è stato tra marzo e aprile, grossomodo eh. So per certo che non si è nemmeno sommata alla serrata forzosa di asili è scuole, questo lo ricordo.  Avevo in mente fosse stata l'ultima quarantena, invece a maggio ne ho avuta un'altra.... Non era passato molto dalla riapertura.  Oramai dura anche contestualizzare tutte le quarantene che ho subito


----------



## Ulisse (9 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ambè....
> Se si tratta di ragionare, personalmente


Non mi riferivo a te ma in generale.

Quello che però contesto, sempre in generale ma anche a te  è la caccia a delle conferme ed un livello di sicurezza che nessuno ti può dare.
Ora come per molto tempo.

Anche io preferirei sapere che è sicuro al 100% e che mi immunizza su tutto compreso le malattie veneree  ma è realisticamente impossibile.

Alla fine ho adottato un approccio costo/beneficio ed ho deciso che il rischio a farlo è ampiamente compensato dai benefici.
Personali, familiari e sociali.

Io, ripeto, capisco le paure fra chi si astiene. Sono anche  le mie.
Però trovo assurdo che, per esempio, si prendano tanti medicinali con leggerezza il cui bugiardino riporta percentuali associate ad effetti collaterali gravi ben più alte del vaccino dove al momento si parla di qualche caso su milione.
Però in molti hanno questi medicinali nella lista della spesa settimanale.

Allora, rischio per rischio, preferisco aumentare quello di tenermi il mal di testa per non prendere analgesici ma diminuire quello di finire i miei giorni prematuramente e con un tubo in gola.


----------



## ipazia (9 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La prima volta manco c'erano.
> La seconda, atteso che dovevo quarantenare già mio figlio , sono stata in casa, e bona
> Più che il tampone, potrei fare il sierologico, come ad esempio mi dice sempre il fotografo (lui ad esempio manco si è accorto di avere fatto la malattia, ma ha difese immunitarie a quanto pare elevatissime  ) . *Boh*


Perchè no?

Poi non sono un medico, quindi non saprei indicare l'esame più adatto. 
Ma io, se provo a mettermi al tuo posto, non riuscirei a stare nel limbo delle ipotesi avendo a disposizione gli strumenti per non starci. 

Il mio primo punto è sapere. Quel che si può sapere. 
Raccogliere il maggior numero di informazioni possibile per poter prendere decisioni il più possibile informate e organizzarmi di conseguenza. 

E non tanto per il presente. Io ragiono in termini di prospettiva e, siccome sono piuttosto certa che, al netto della campagna vaccinale, il resto sarà lo stesso delirio dello scorso anno, mi preparo per tempo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te ma in generale.
> 
> Quello che però contesto, sempre in generale ma anche a te  è la caccia a delle conferme ed un livello di sicurezza che nessuno ti può dare.
> Ora come per molto tempo.
> ...


Ah, guarda, sull'utilizzo dei medicinali sfondi una porta aperta 
Pure io prima di prendere una pastiglia per il mal di testa, devo proprio morire o giù di lì 

Questo non significa che demonizzo i farmaci: quando ne ho avuto più che bisogno, ne ho assunti anche di piuttosto pesanti 

Ma tant'è, che non appena posso, evito di impasticcarmi per la qualunque, e mi dicono che sono persino un pò "estrema" (della serie ma chi te lo fa fare di soffrire, butta giù sta pastiglia e taci ), più o meno  ).

Dici bene, nel grassetto: tutto dipende da come si percepiscono certi "benefici" come tali, e ognuno ha una propria percezione. A me se dicono che una roba "la devo fare"..... mmmmmh  , aspetta un attimino che vedo se mi conviene, laddove nel mio concetto di convenienza ci sono anche tutti i dubbi che ho, e che mi sono rimasti. Vero ciò che dici: nessuno me li potrà levare, quei dubbi. E allora poi diciamo che quei dubbi assumono un peso variabile  in rapporto proprio ai rischi/benefici, propri e dei propri cari, anzitutto. Non credo molto a chi si inietta roba nella pelle per mero "senso civico", come un deus ex machina imposto dall'alto senza quella che è la sue effettiva imposizione. Penso ai medici stessi che non volevano il vaccino (per carità, una minoranza, eh  ) che hanno fatto ricorso al tar (mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere uno di quei ricorsi  ) e che alla fine dovranno adeguarsi (laddove non l'abbiano già fatto) pur di lavorare. E pervengo alla conclusione che, parimenti, certi obblighi, hanno tutto fuorché il sapore di una assunzione di responsabilità da parte dello Stato (spiego meglio  : il medico o l'infermiere, anche, che ti fa il vaccino non è vaccinato, e ti infetta magari un anziano che muore. Esce fuori che il medico è positivo proprio in quei giorni. I vaccini li propone comunque lo Stato, che in quel caso ne sarebbe ampiamente responsabile. Quando a maggior ragione vedo uno Stato più preoccupato a scaricare responsabilità (e allora lì gli obblighi vengono ben comodi!) più che a fornire spiegazioni e garanzie (anche a spiegare il perché dell'ampissima "forchetta" di prezzi e costi esistente tra i vaccini che somministrano random) francamente - se da un lato sono portata a pensare che non sia nulla che già non ho visto  - dall'altro lato, essendoci in ballo anzitutto LA MIA, di pelle, dico anche "aspetta un attimino, che il rapporto rischi/benefici lo faccio un pò da me", visto che infos sicure non se ne hanno. E magari lo sbaglio, ma preferisco lungamente (quant'è brutta malfidenza  ) sbagliar da me


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè no?
> 
> Poi non sono un medico, quindi non saprei indicare l'esame più adatto.
> Ma io, se provo a mettermi al tuo posto, non riuscirei a stare nel limbo delle ipotesi avendo a disposizione gli strumenti per non starci.
> ...


Si, hai ragione. Giusto un sierologico, per curiosità, lo potrei pure fare, tanto più che il mio Ordine mi manderebbe in Culandia a farlo, ma senza pagare nemmeno un cent 

Tu sei vaccinata?


----------



## ologramma (9 Agosto 2021)

non ho letto tutto  ma posso dire la mia?
I tecnici dovrebbero essere coerenti  e dire le stesse cose ,  ricordo che una pandemia  ci si ammala tutti se non si è vaccinati , giovani , non in modo serio , anziani che potrebbero soccombere .
I giovani dalla loro hanno l'incoscienza e la presunzione di avere il mondo ai loro piedi , gli anziani che con i loro acciacchi , non vogliono lasciare questo mondo , quindi ci saranno sempre fazioni del si e del no , solo vorrei ricordare a tutti , l'ultima stamattina dall'America , il virus più gira e più si modifica e non in senso buono ma diventa più trasmissibile , perchè è nella sua natura trovare più facilmente un organismo che lo fa accetta  e se trova resistenze modifica il suo modo di penetrare  l'altro organismo con più facilità .
Il problemino sta tutto là , direi a giovani  titubanti come ai miei coetanei  non siete solo voi al modo ma ci sono persone fragili e ammalate  come anche può capitare ai giovani  volete che gli altri muoiono o si ammalino  per la vostra decisione di non vaccinarvi?
Ricordo che gli altri vaccini ci hanno permesso di non ammalarci  con patologie che una volta erano letali


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto  ma posso dire la mia?
> I tecnici dovrebbero essere coerenti  e dire le stesse cose ,  ricordo che una pandemia  ci si ammala tutti se non si è vaccinati , giovani , non in modo serio , anziani che potrebbero soccombere .
> I giovani dalla loro hanno l'incoscienza e la presunzione di avere il mondo ai loro piedi , gli anziani che con i loro acciacchi , non vogliono lasciare questo mondo , quindi ci saranno sempre fazioni del si e del no , solo vorrei ricordare a tutti , l'ultima stamattina dall'America , il virus più gira e più si modifica e non in senso buono ma diventa più trasmissibile , perchè è nella sua natura trovare più facilmente un organismo che lo fa accetta  e se trova resistenze modifica il suo modo di penetrare  l'altro organismo con più facilità .
> Il problemino sta tutto là , direi a giovani  titubanti come ai miei coetanei  non siete solo voi al modo ma ci sono persone fragili e ammalate  come anche può capitare ai giovani  volete che gli altri muoiono o si ammalino  per la vostra decisione di non vaccinarvi?
> Ricordo che gli altri vaccini ci hanno permesso di non ammalarci  con patologie che una volta erano letali


Tutto sta nella "novità" di questo vaccino, che non permette ogettivamente di avere riscontri nel lungo periodo (per dire, altri vaccini li ho fatti, e fatti fare a mio figlio, pur sapendo che un minimo margine di rischio c'era , ma le percentuali di rischio più o meno le conoscevo, e non mi hanno certo fatta desistere . In prima persona, ho fatto i vaccini più disparati). Qui che riscontri abbiamo che vadano oltre qualche mese? Nessuno 

Certo che no, non voglio mica la morte di nessuno, ci mancherebbe. Però prima di tutto vengo IO e chi mi sta più caro al mondo, mio figlio. Il quale per ora dai vaccini non è nemmeno toccato


----------



## ipazia (9 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione. Giusto un sierologico, per curiosità, lo potrei pure fare, tanto più che il mio Ordine mi manderebbe in Culandia a farlo, ma senza pagare nemmeno un cent
> 
> Tu sei vaccinata?


Si dice che la curiosità ha ucciso il gatto....ma la curiosità è la molla evolutiva di ogni specie oltre che divertimento 

Ho da poco fatto la prima dose.
E dopo aver fatto tutta una serie di verifiche - rompendo i coglioni al mondo per ottenerle - siccome da bambina avevo avuto una reazione avversa grave in concomitanza con un vaccino.

Non sono convinta, e per certo non l'ho fatto per la collettività.

Anzi. Mi sono risolta a iniziare il ciclo vaccinale proprio osservando la collettività e concludendo che non è affidabile, per niente.
In particolare i vaccinati, non li vedo per niente affidabili e li tengo a distanza più che posso.
Hanno comportamenti a partire dal falso senso di sicurezza su cui si appoggiano e carichi del senso di collettività hanno la tendenza ad imporre quei comportamenti anche a chi non li condivide. A partire dagli abbracci, per dire. "EHHH, ma siamo vaccinati essù" 

E non mi piace. Penso che quel senso di sicurezza ideale creerà parecchi problemi in futuro.

Quindi ho pensato che evitare gli ospedali nei prossimi mesi possa essere una buona idea.
Nel frattempo, si inventeranno anche cose rispetto ad eventuali effetti collaterali.

Ricordo che al tempo della prima diagnosi a mio padre, sbagliata, avevo rotto le storie ad un oncologo molto bravo fuori regione e mi aveva detto una cosa che mi aveva colpita:"sì, per questo non ci sono cure definitive ora come ora. Quelle che ci sono però danno tempo di vedere se la ricerca evolve".
Mi aveva fatto pensare parecchio.

Ed in effetti, si va avanti proprio così. Si fa, e facendo si attraversano le situazioni.

Ho poi pensato che potrei morire domani sotto un tir.
Quindi, tutto sommato, posso anche fottermene degli effetti a lungo termine del vaccino.
che, tutto sommato, non ritengo poi tanto più pericoloso di altri farmaci che ho dovuto prendere.
La storia dei vaccini è relativamente lunga, questi, per quanto siano stati presentati come wow wow che bravi siam stati (serviva l'iniezione di fiducia nella scienza!!), sono fondamentalmente figli dei vaccini precedenti.

E, fra l'altro, non essendo una cosa di nicchia ma che coinvolge 'intera umanità fondamentalmente e anche piuttosto remunerativa, la ricerca a riguardo procede spedita e senza troppi intoppi. .

E' stata l'altra cosa che mi aveva detto quell'oncologo:" siete tutto sommato fortunati, questo tumore qui, per quanto raro in questo momento è fra quelli rari che sono sotto ricerca".

I dati, ora come ora, ci sono.
E se la giocano a pari con il virus in termini di non conoscenza di medio e lungo termine.

Quindi, per mia predisposizione, se devo morire decido come e le condizioni. La malattia del virus mi fa più paura di una trombosi per dire.
Fra l'altro, non avrei il minimo desiderio di evitarmi di esser cavia del vaccino per finire ad esser cavia delle cure in studio. 

E poi nutro una profonda fiducia nella stupidità umana. 
I danni che possono creare gli umani creando una cura, sono immensamente minori di quelli che può creare un virus che si muove con milioni di anni di evoluzione alle spalle.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ricordo che al tempo della prima diagnosi a mio padre, sbagliata, avevo rotto le storie ad un oncologo molto bravo fuori regione e mi aveva detto una cosa che mi aveva colpita:"sì, per questo non ci sono cure definitive ora come ora. Quelle che ci sono però danno tempo di vedere se la ricerca evolve".
> Mi aveva fatto pensare parecchio.


Stessa identica esperienza. Malattia diversa ma stessa rispsota sputata.
Mi fece un male sentire questa cosa.
Perché tradotta significa: non saranno mai veloci quanto serve a te. Rassegnati.
Rassegnazione che arrivò al terzo specialista che mi diede simile risposta.
Della malattia mi è rimasto impresso nella carne  il senso di impotenza che provavo.
Il sapere che nn si poteva fare niente ed ancora peggio il sapere che lui aveva capito.
All'ennesimo giro di medicine inutili, ricordo che mi disse: le prendo perché fanno più bene a voi che a me.
Una badilata sulle gengive mi avrebbe fatto meno male



ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, tutto sommato, posso anche fottermene degli effetti a lungo termine del vaccino.
> che, tutto sommato, non ritengo poi tanto più pericoloso di altri farmaci che ho dovuto prendere.


Esattame te come la penso io.
Poi, pur se scateni qualche problema genetico a lungo termine, fra gli almeno 50enni, ma ha tanto importanza sapere che fra 30 anni ci possono essere conseguenze?




ipazia ha detto:


> A partire dagli abbracci, per dire. "EHHH, ma siamo vaccinati essù"


Qualche giorno fa, amica di spiaggia.
Ci si rivede più o meno ogni anno.
Mi dice ti posso abbracciare/baciare ?
Tanto siamo vaccinati.
Io, mi scosto e replico: mi sa che nn hai capito bene come funziona la cosa...
Conclusione,  mi saluta a malapena.
Praticamente mi ignora.
Mia moglie dice che fondamentalmente io sono un animale asociale che approfitta della situazione per liberarsi di tutti quei contatti fisici per me fastidiosi.
.


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si dice che la curiosità ha ucciso il gatto....ma la curiosità è la molla evolutiva di ogni specie oltre che divertimento
> 
> Ho da poco fatto la prima dose.
> E dopo aver fatto tutta una serie di verifiche - rompendo i coglioni al mondo per ottenerle - siccome da bambina avevo avuto una reazione avversa grave in concomitanza con un vaccino.
> ...


L'ultima parte mi ha fatta sorridere. Invidio, per certi versi, il tuo ottimismo verso il genere umano. Troppo stupido per riuscire a far danni  

A me si è aperta l'immagine della bomba atomica, fa te 
Di qui, ai danni lasciati ben oltre la deflagrazione, anche a distanza di tanto tempo. 

Poi mi potrai dire che la natura ha portato in maniera inesorabile alla estinzione di intere specie (sia pur sempre in una specie di dialettica alternativa con l'evoluzione), e ok.

Sugli abbracci ho continuato ad abbracciare tutte le persone che abbracciavo prima, ad eccezione di chi non vuole


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2021)

Più che altro Ulisse, abbracciamo chi vogliamo noi ed in separata sede.


----------



## void (9 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di avere capito. Stai dicendo che il tuo parere sul modello dell'atomo ha la stessa dignità di quello di un ricercatore del CERN che studia la struttura dell'atomo da 20 anni?


stai facendo un caso estremo, comunque si', si chiama libertà di espressione a prescindere da chi abbia ragione. Non confondere l'autorevolezza con la dignità. Comunque, e non parlo ovviamente di me, la storia è piena di menti semplici che erano ben più avanti di quelle illuminate. Ricordo un tal Galileo a cui la dignità di opinione fu negata.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che altro Ulisse, abbracciamo chi vogliamo noi ed in separata sede.


Anche la faccio una valutazione costo/beneficio.
Il beneficio vince a mani basse


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Anche la faccio una valutazione costo/beneficio.
> Il beneficio vince a mani basse


Si perché selezioniamo all’ingresso ma non della spiaggia.


----------



## void (9 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di ricattatorio secondo me, ma una logica Naturale evoluzione della situazione..
> 
> Ed è necessario proprio per bloccare la circolazione del virus e la possibilità che colpisca chi è scoperto, oltre che la possibilità di mutare ulteriormente.
> 
> ...


Sul primo neretto ti potrei rispondere che è stato dimostrato dal CDC che la vaccinazione non blocca la trasmissione del virus. Infatti, come già detto, sono stato unto da un vaccinato che pensava di essere al di fuori di ogni problema.

Sul secondo neretto direi che è pacificamente riconosciuto da te. La trasformazione del virus in nuove varianti è, al contrario, la sua difesa ai vaccini. Che poi è semplicemente la regola dell'evoluzione della specie. Vive chi muta.  Come dici tu è semplicemente il mondo che va avanti, oltre che De Sica lo dice anche il virus………...


----------



## ivanl (9 Agosto 2021)

Io non ho letto tutto, anche perchè mi sono cadute le braccia e quindi anche il telefono. Dettando da lontano, dico solo una cosa:  @ipazia, ti amo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2021)

Però porre come condizione gli effetti a lungo termine è un espediente retorico incontestabile. La valutazione di qualsiasi  cosa spostata nel futuro è una incognita.
Usando questo argomento non si prenderebbe casa, non ci si sposerebbe e non si avrebbero figli. Metti che poi mio figlio è come Benno e mi ammazza?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però porre come condizione gli effetti a lungo termine è un espediente retorico incontestabile. La valutazione di qualsiasi  cosa spostata nel futuro è una incognita.
> Usando questo argomento non si prenderebbe casa, non ci si sposerebbe e non si avrebbero figli. Metti che poi mio figlio è come Benno e mi ammazza?


Non si farebbe nemmeno la chemioterapia se non si potesse sperare in una regressione futura.
chiudiamo pure gli ospedali, visto che non danno cure con effetti immediati.
soldi sprecati.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> si chiama libertà di espressione a prescindere da chi abbia ragione. Non confondere l'autorevolezza con la dignità.


Ni..
La libertà di espressione sembra sia garantita a tutti a giudicare dalla marea di cretini che aprono la bocca (e nn mi riferisco a te).
Dove non mi trovo è che questa libertà venga poi confusa come possesso di competenze pretendendo di contestare o ribattere opinioni di persone ben più autorevoli di noi nel settore.

Se vado da un cardiologo con l'idea che il lardo di colonnata sia un toccasana per le arterie ma lui mi dice stranamente di no, io mi fermo e nn mi metto a discutere perché gli riconosco il ruolo di persona competente.
Se mi invita a tacere nn lo fa per ledere la mia dignità o  libertà di espressione ma semplicemente perché da ignorante in materia sto dicendo inesattezze.

Oggi mi sembra che garantire la socrosanta libertà di opinione sia sinonimo di mettere tutti alla pari in una discussione incuranti se, discutendo di tumori, da un lato ci sta un idraulico e dall'altro un oncologo che si è fatto le ossa passando per lustri di studio e decenni di ospedale.
..con tutto il rispetto per l'idraulico che spesso guadagna più dell'oncologo.

La comunità scientifica, al netto di qualche suo libero pensatore, mi sembra si sia unanimamente  espressa sulla necessità di vaccinarsi il più possibile ed al piu presto.
Il peso di queste posizioni io lo ritengo estremamente più alto di qualsiasi altra opinione o posizione dell'uomo di strada pur avendo questultimo tutto il diritto di dire come la pensa.



void ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto ti potrei rispondere che è stato dimostrato dal CDC che la vaccinazione non blocca la trasmissione del virus. Infatti, come già detto, sono stato unto da un vaccinato che pensava di essere al di fuori di ogni problema


La vaccinazione non evita la propagazione ma ne riduce ed attenua la finestra utile proprio perché il corpo è istruito su come contrastarla.
Ne viene da sé che ridurre e depotenziare la finestra di contagio aiuta direttamente anche lo lotta verso le pericolose replicazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto ti potrei rispondere che è stato dimostrato dal CDC che la vaccinazione non blocca la trasmissione del virus. Infatti, come già detto, sono stato unto da un vaccinato che pensava di essere al di fuori di ogni problema.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto direi che è pacificamente riconosciuto da te. La trasformazione del virus in nuove varianti è, al contrario, la sua difesa ai vaccini. Che poi è semplicemente la regola dell'evoluzione della specie. Vive chi muta.  Come dici tu è semplicemente il mondo che va avanti, oltre che De Sica lo dice anche il virus………...





"In verità, dunque, nonostante le polemiche, non c’è niente di assurdo nelle parole di Fauci, né nelle raccomandazioni dei Cdc, e men che mai un’ammissione di inutilità del vaccino nei confronti della nuova variante. Se mai, il contrario: *proprio perché la variante delta è così veloce*, diventa ancora più importante *vaccinare più persone nel minor tempo possibile.* Le evidenze scientifiche a nostra disposizione sul tema sono tutt’altro che conclusive, ma dai dati raccolti finora, per esempio, in Italia, sappiamo che l’efficacia del vaccino (prima e seconda dose, dati dell’*Istituto superiore di sanità*) nel proteggere una singola persona dall’infezione si attesta intorno all’88,5%."


void ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto ti potrei rispondere che è stato dimostrato dal CDC che la vaccinazione non blocca la trasmissione del virus. Infatti, come già detto, sono stato unto da un vaccinato che pensava di essere al di fuori di ogni problema.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto direi che è pacificamente riconosciuto da te. La trasformazione del virus in nuove varianti è, al contrario, la sua difesa ai vaccini. Che poi è semplicemente la regola dell'evoluzione della specie. Vive chi muta.  Come dici tu è semplicemente il mondo che va avanti, oltre che De Sica lo dice anche il virus………...


Sul primo punto, direi che la tua esperienza diretta dovrebbe farti comprendere appieno quello che si appresta a rischiare un soggetto completamente scoperto nel prossimo autunno, e in che situazione scabrosa andrà a trovarsi.

Poi.. posso consigliarti di leggere le specifiche del CDC a quel che dici che sosterrebbe.
Non sono minutaglie.. (leggi in cima)

Sul secondo punto, la trasformazione in varianti è un effetto del tutto naturale, iniziato.. nel caso del covid come sempre,  ben prima che la Pfizer tirasse fuori il troiaio che questi omacci cattivi ci vorrebbero iniettare.

"Secondo i dati riportati nel sito dell’OMS, le varianti sono state riscontrate nel 2020 quando i vaccini non erano ancora stati autorizzati dall’EMA, dal Regno Unito o dall’FDA americano. La inglese (Alpha) venne individuata nel settembre 2020 e ancora non si stava vaccinando nel Regno Unito, nemmeno con AstraZeneca. La Delta, oggi particolarmente discussa, venne individuata in India nell’ottobre 2020. Risulta SCORRETTO sostenere che queste varianti si siano sviluppate grazie ai vaccini come Pfizer, AstraZeneca, Moderna e Johnson & Johnson."

Che dici.. forse il virus aveva sentito dire che stavano facendo il vaccino e si è rifatto per tempo?


----------



## void (9 Agosto 2021)

Non so se legg


Skorpio ha detto:


> "In verità, dunque, nonostante le polemiche, non c’è niente di assurdo nelle parole di Fauci, né nelle raccomandazioni dei Cdc, e men che mai un’ammissione di inutilità del vaccino nei confronti della nuova variante. Se mai, il contrario: *proprio perché la variante delta è così veloce*, diventa ancora più importante *vaccinare più persone nel minor tempo possibile.* Le evidenze scientifiche a nostra disposizione sul tema sono tutt’altro che conclusive, ma dai dati raccolti finora, per esempio, in Italia, sappiamo che l’efficacia del vaccino (prima e seconda dose, dati dell’*Istituto superiore di sanità*) nel proteggere una singola persona dall’infezione si attesta intorno all’88,5%."
> 
> 
> Sul primo punto, direi che la tua esperienza diretta dovrebbe farti comprendere appieno quello che si appresta a rischiare un soggetto completamente scoperto nel prossimo autunno, e in che situazione scabrosa andrà a trovarsi.
> ...


Non sono sicuro che leggi quello che scrivi: "_sappiamo che l’efficacia del vaccino (prima e seconda dose, dati dell’*Istituto superiore di sanità*) nel proteggere una singola persona dall’infezione si attesta intorno all’88,5%_."
Una singola persona dall'infezione, non gli altri dalla trasmissione che quella singola persona può perpetrare..

la variazione di un virus quando incontra un vaccino, ma anche una qualsiasi condizione ambientale, chimica o esterna che possa limitarne l'esistenza, è una cosa normale e segue l'evoluzione. 

Comunque no problem, e la chiudo definitivamente qua perchè quando si sragiona tirando in ballo "omacci cattivi" e minchiate del genere non ha molto senso continuare a discutere. 
Un grande abbraccio a tutti (ovviamente simbolico vista la pandemia) , vaccinati, vaccinandi e non.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro che leggi quello che scrivi: "_sappiamo che l’efficacia del vaccino (prima e seconda dose, dati dell’*Istituto superiore di sanità*) nel proteggere una singola persona dall’infezione si attesta intorno all’88,5%_."
> Una singola persona dall'infezione, non gli altri dalla trasmissione che quella singola persona può perpetrare..
> 
> la variazione di un virus quando incontra un vaccino, ma anche una qualsiasi condizione ambientale, chimica o esterna che possa limitarne l'esistenza, è una cosa normale e segue l'evoluzione.
> ...


Io invece sono piuttosto sicuro che leggi quello che ti pare, e mi piacerebbe tanto (ci riprovo)  sapere cosa consiglieresti , ALLA LUCE DELLA TUA ESPERIENZA, della quale ci hai accoratamente resi partecipi, a un non vaccinato completamente scoperto, alla vigilia del prossimo autunno

Dove sarà scoperto in mezzo a tanti vettori di virus più o meno allegramente disinibiti (per loro stupidità) e non solo, dove sarà pieno di voglie varie, cene balletti libertà..  convinto che comunque a lui/lei non capiterà nulla, al massimo un po'di raffreddamento

Cosa gli consiglieresti, tu che sei caduto ritrovandoti INFETTO  per COLPA di un vaccinato rispetto al quale ti sei evidentemente anche te incautamente e frettolosamente accostato?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Agosto 2021)

[doppia


----------



## ipazia (10 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ultima parte mi ha fatta sorridere. Invidio, per certi versi, il tuo ottimismo verso il genere umano. Troppo stupido per riuscire a far danni
> 
> A me si è aperta l'immagine della bomba atomica, fa te
> Di qui, ai danni lasciati ben oltre la deflagrazione, anche a distanza di tanto tempo.
> ...


Certo che sono una ottimista! 

Il nostro cervello è programmato per l'ottimismo. E' funzionale alla sopravvivenza.
SE non fossi ottimista, non potrei comprare da mangiare nulla di quello che mi vendono, prendere in mano la macchina e guidare, alzarmi la mattina e fare a giornata.

Mi hai fatta ridere, con lo spunto della bomba atomica.  

Hai ragione, l'uomo è in grado di infliggere danni, anche gravi e soprattutto a se stesso.
Dicendo che confido nella sua stupidità mica ho asserito che sia inoffensivo.

Semplicemente penso ad un quadro più ampio di qualche decennio o di qualche centinaio di anni.
In modo molto impreciso, la nostra specie si è "separata" dal nostro progenitore - quello che abbiamo in comune con i primati - credo all'incirca un 6 milioni di anni fa. milione più milione meno.

Siamo quelli che conosciamo da meno di mezzo milione di anni.
Abbiamo iniziato ad avere una certa coscienza di noi stessi all'incirca duecentomila anni fa, migliaio più migliaio meno.

Il pianeta esista da un 5 miliardi di anni?

La nostra prospettiva di specie è minima.
La nostra esperienza di specie è minima.
La nostra conoscenza è minima. 

Viviamo fondamentalmente nell'illusione di noi stessi.
ci siamo creati uno storytelling di un certo tipo, fra cui il fatto che noi siamo la specie superiore di questo pianeta...ce lo siamo raccontati in balia della paura del buio e dell'ignoto. Per rassicurarci. E sopravvivere.

Le galline sono sulla terra da all'incirca 13 milioni di anni.
Virus e batteri sono sul pianeta dall'origine della vita.

Dei virus neppure lo si sa esattamente, si pensa che siano presenti fin dall'evoluzione delle prime cellule viventi. Ma non lo si sa esattamente.

In questo quadro, la nostra vita, così come la conosciamo è una illusione.

siamo fondamentalmente un ammasso di cellule a servizio dell'evoluzione.
Un esperimento evolutivo.

Tutto il resto lo abbiamo creato noi nella narrazione di noi stessi.
La nostra potenza. La vita eterna. La Vita e la Morte. La nostra sapienza.
sono fondamentalmente illusioni di cui ci nutriamo per spiegarci l'inspiegabile.

Platone, ricordi il mito della caverna?
Ecco...noi viviamo tendenzialmente girati di spalle in una caverna guardando le ombre che la Vita riflette sulle pareti di quella caverna.
Questo intendo quando parlo di fiducia nella stupidità umana. 

Le istanze individuali, che mi conosci, sai benissimo cosa penso dell'individuo e dell'importanza dell'essere presenti a se stessi come individui, sono comunque e però sottoposte a questo.

Alla consapevolezza che noi osserviamo ombre convincendoci che siano reali.
Che viviamo immersi nel dualismo fra reale e ideale, spesso senza neppure saperlo e senza saper distinguere fra i due. (pensa alla tua storia, per esempio).

Questo è il motivo per cui mi muovo riguardo alle certezze - che sono solo umane, per quel che sappiamo oggi, siamo l'unica specie che si muove con un impianto di certezze di un qualche tipo - con estrema incertezza.

Venendo alla bomba atomica, piuttosto che a Chernobyl per dire, i danni che noi guardiamo sono relativi ridotti ad una manciata di anni.
E Quelli rilevati sono da essere relativizzati ad un quadro temporale limitato e, semplicemente, non avremo sufficiente tempo per vedere come evolveranno quei danni.
A prescindere da quello che l'uomo ha fatto, danneggiando primariamente se stesso e la sua idea di benessere, la Vita non si è fermata.
Si è adattata. 
Potremmo paragonare la bomba atomica, che nel nostro ridotto immaginario è immensa, ad un buffetto in proporzione a tutto il resto.

*Sia chiaro, non sto sminuendo nulla.*
E solo proporzionare la grandezza umana (sarebbe meglio dire la sua narrazione) alla grandezza in cui è inserita e sottoposta senza possibilità di scelta.

*Se l'individuo, meglio, l'idea che l'individuo si fa di se stesso, dimentica questa proporzione ne esce un essere tremante e schiacciato da se stesso seppur convinto di avere un potere immenso su ogni cosa. Tutto ripiegato su se stesso e diretto al nutrimento dell'illusione di se stesso. *

E poi...va a gambe all'aria di fronte ad un cosetto che manco è in grado di vedere.
Ma che ha una storia evolutiva talmente lunga da non esser neppur rintracciabile e raccontabile. 

Tutto il potere che noi possiamo mettere in campo, è nulla rispetto alla potenza a cui siamo sottoposti. Ed è schiacciante, prenderne atto. Ma prenderne atto è l'unica via per iniziare almeno a sapere che quello che noi osserviamo non è la realtà nella sua pienezza ma solo ombre. E, dopo lo schiacciamento...ne esce l'ottimismo da cui siam partite


----------



## ipazia (10 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Stessa identica esperienza. Malattia diversa ma stessa rispsota sputata.
> Mi fece un male sentire questa cosa.
> Perché tradotta significa: non saranno mai veloci quanto serve a te. Rassegnati.
> Rassegnazione che arrivò al terzo specialista che mi diede simile risposta.
> ...


Credo sia una risposta razionale e logica.
Ci ho pensato a lungo, e ci penso pure ora, spesso.

Specialmente quando mi ritrovo a cristallizzare ed eternalizzare il mio presente. Quando mi rendo conto che penso al futuro a partire da ciò che conosco, nutrendo le mie paure o le mie certezze, che è poi la stessa cosa. E inchiodandomi, fondamentalmente (un po' come il tipo che non compra mai il cellulare in attesa di quello migliore)  

Eppure, ricordo, che mio padre l'aveva interpretata anche in un altro modo.
Ossia, riassumendo, fin che c'è vita c'è speranza.

E ho iniziato anche io a ragionare intorno al fatto che si fa. Bisogna fare.
Al fare ci si può far qualcosa.
Al non fare...resta il non fare.

Io trovo abbastanza ovvio che "pasticciando" senza sapere esattamente con cosa si pasticcia qualche cosa si scatena.
Ma...poi relativizzo.
Ho vissuto in prima persona quella roba qui, in giro per italia e europa 







Corso rischi? Yep!
Valsa la pena? Yep!! 

E se ci penso...i rischi che corro ora sono ben più misurati e verificati di quelli di allora.
Son diventata una vecchietta tremolante che teme l'attraversamento pedonale in paese, rispetto ad allora.

Noi siamo asociali in due.
Anche se non penso che sia asocialità...penso semplicemente che ci sia un abuso di socialità in generale.
Un bisogno a cui si risponde con la socialità. Ma a cui la socialità non sa rispondere perchè il bisogno non è quello.

Per quanto mi riguarda, sono pochissime le persone con cui sono davvero in sintonia.
Meno delle dita di una mano.

E il mio tempo, limitatissimo e sempre più limitato, è troppo prezioso per usarlo un tanto al kg qui e là.
Ne deve valere la pena.

Tutta questa storia mi ha ricordato che io sono preziosa, il mio tempo è prezioso e me lo sono guadagnata tutto.
E' Mio.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Stessa identica esperienza. Malattia diversa ma stessa rispsota sputata.
> Mi fece un male sentire questa cosa.
> Perché tradotta significa: non saranno mai veloci quanto serve a te. Rassegnati.
> Rassegnazione che arrivò al terzo specialista che mi diede simile risposta.
> ...


Non so se sei asociale ma pur rispettando le idee di tutti avrei faticato a mantenere un rapporto simile al precedente. Ma io sono molto sociale e come ho scritto non abbracciare o baciare per me è davvero un limitare il mio rapporto con l’altro. Ammetto che ci resto male quando vedo reazioni come la tua. Più che altro non mi sento corrisposta


----------



## ipazia (10 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che secondo me secondo le persone che conosco che si sono ammalate e ne sono più o meno guarite. A sentir loro quelli che hanno sofferto tanto, tipo il fioraio del paese di mia mamma, dicono Che augurano a nessuno una sofferenza così atroce ma ora che sanno cos’è lo temono meno, oppure tipo due delle mie collaboratrici, anche loro ammalatesi in forma lieve ma negativizzate dopo 7 tamponi, dicono che è tutta una montatura ma niente di che.
> Io che non lo conosco perché non ho avuto contatti diretti, pur avendo avuto nella mia vita tre polmoniti, di cui l’ultima nel 2018, lo temo parecchio. Quindi se medici che sicuramente ne sanno più di me che faccio un altro mestiere mi suggeriscono di assumere un farmaco che mi da buone probabilità di soffrire meno nel caso dovessi ammalarmi, ben venga.
> Poi, chi vivrà vedrà.
> Di mio ho già una patologia genetica che mi obbliga ad assumere un farmaco a vita, quindi so già di non campare a lungo.


Sì, scusami, Ho scritto male. 

In quel "secondo te" avevo messo dentro un "tu pensi che pensino".   

E' naturale, in effetti quello che descrivi.
Dopo aver incontrato quel che fa paura, nel concreto e non nell'anticipazione della mente, se si sopravvive, lo si relativizza. 

Il punto, probabilmente, è il COME lo si relativizza. 

Se tenendo come punto di riferimento se stessi e generalizzando a partire da se stessi facendone un paradigma di riferimento (tipo quella dei 7 tamponi che racconti) oppure inserendolo in un quadro il più ampio possibile.


----------



## ipazia (10 Agosto 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io non ho letto tutto, anche perchè mi sono cadute le braccia e quindi anche il telefono. Dettando da lontano, dico solo una cosa:  @ipazia, ti amo


Che esagerato!!!


----------



## ipazia (10 Agosto 2021)

void ha detto:


> Non so se legg
> 
> 
> Non sono sicuro che leggi quello che scrivi: "_sappiamo che l’efficacia del vaccino (prima e seconda dose, dati dell’*Istituto superiore di sanità*) nel proteggere una singola persona dall’infezione si attesta intorno all’88,5%_."
> ...


Ho letto anche io a riguardo.

E' una cosa che, non essendo preparata, non comprendo fino in fondo.

Una amica, che non ha intenzione di vaccinarsi, mi ripete che dagli studi emerge che vaccinare durante una pandemia non è per niente una buona idea.

Io ho letto diverse opinioni a riguardo.
Mi è "piaciuta" quella di Crisanti a riguardo.
Quando afferma che il vaccino non sarà risolutivo, se preso come unico rimedio al contenimento e all'abbattimento.

Lui sottolinea che vaccinare poche centinaia di migliaia di persone è un discorso, vaccinarne miliardi un altro.
E che la velocità a cui si sta andando è troppo lenta.

D'altro canto, è la prima volta che sperimentiamo una situazione come questa, in cui abbiamo possibilità di raccogliere dati, osservare, ricercare e verificare strada facendo. Non è mai successo nella storia dell'umanità.

Il fatto che due terzi del mondo non è toccato dal vaccino è un bel casino.
Unito al fatto che un terzo si stia vaccinando con l'obiettivo di ridurre la trasmissibilità, e non di eradicare il virus (per una questione di mezzi, intendo. Questi vaccini riducono e ora come ora non c'è altro a disposizione.) probabilmente amplificherà il casino.

Questa cosa, che è stata fra l'altro recentemente richiamata dall'ordine dei medici, non è considerata, almeno nei fatti dai paesi occidentali.

E io sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che ne pagheremo le conseguenze.
Non solo per questa situazione, in ogni caso.
E' proprio lo stile occidentale che si sta rivelando autolesionista, a mio parere.

E questo è un altro dei motivi per cui le robe della collettività mi fanno parecchio ridere.

Però, in quello che ho letto sono piuttosto concordi nel sostenere che già ridurre la trasmissibilità e quindi la mutabilità è una strada che non si può non percorrere.

L'alternativa sarebbe lasciare campo totalmente libero alle mutazioni che naturalmente avverranno.

E questo va a confliggere con la sostenibilità della nostra società. Economica. Politica. Di aggregazione.

Ridurre infezione e trasmissibilità, per quanto ho capito, è un modo per prender tempo.
Per non ritrovarsi con gli ospedali che vomitano pazienti e per continuare a fare.

Un po' come diceva l'oncologo a mio padre. 

La mia sensazione resta che, come scrivevo, la pubblicità al vaccino così come è stata fatta probabilmente permette goal a breve termine.
Qui da noi.

Ma se resta l'unica soluzione, e visto l'andamento temo che sarà così, si rivelerà comunque un casino.

E ne vedremo ancora delle belle.

Personalmente, in modo molto individualistico, mi rassicura il pensiero di proteggermi almeno un po' dall'infezione e il pensiero di tentare di evitarmi ingressi in ospedale, visto come stanno messi.

Non vedo per niente bene il fatto che la medicina territoriale non sia stata migliorata. E questa era una delle condizioni di un buon funzionamento della campagna vaccinale.

Di base credo che affrontare il discorso solo da un punto, spezzettando il problema crei disinformazione.
Credo che servirebbe un punto di vista biopsicosociale.
Che però non è assunto, ora come ora.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> In questo quadro, la nostra vita, così come la conosciamo è una illusione.
> 
> *siamo fondamentalmente un ammasso di cellule a servizio dell'evoluzione.
> Un esperimento evolutivo.*
> ...


Mancuso ha scritto una cosa che mi ha colpito molto: La storia dell' uomo e della sua cultura assomiglia molto ad un tentativo della materia di prendere coscienza di se stessa.
Dell' autocoscienza del mondo animale e di quello vegetale come per il resto sappiamo poco o nulla. L'esigenza di autocoscienza potrebbe essere inutile o perlomeno un corollario di quello che non sappiamo ma mi piace pensare che abbia ragione, perchè in qualche modo ci carica tutti di uno scopo e di un motivo alla nostra  esistenza.
Autocostruito? OK!
Ma mi piace pensarlo, per amore di conoscenza e di comprensione perlomeno.


----------



## ipazia (10 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mancuso ha scritto una cosa che mi ha colpito molto: *La storia dell' uomo e della sua cultura assomiglia molto ad un tentativo della materia di prendere coscienza di se stessi.*
> Dell' autocoscienza del mondo animale e di quello vegetale come per il resto sappiamo poco o nulla. L'esigenza di autocoscienza potrebbe essere inutile o perlomeno un corollario di quello che non sappiamo ma mi piace pensare che abbia ragione, perchè in qualche modo ci carica tutti di uno scopo e di un motivo alla nostra  esistenza.
> Autocostruito? OK!
> *Ma mi piace pensarlo, per amore di conoscenza e di comprensione perlomeno.*


Bello il primo grassetto!! Grazie!

Secondo grassetto...sono ottimista  

Credo, che l'uomo in un qualche modo provi a spingersi "in alto", che poi io identifico nel profondo.
Verso il soffio di spiritualità che percepisce intorno a lui.

...non so se è il mio ottimismo a pensarlo.

Personalmente, guardarmi nell'ottica di ammasso di cellule comunque destinato alla morte, mi porta sollievo.
Sentirmi materia...mi relativizza, mi alleggerisce.

Poi non so spiegarlo bene...è la sensazione che provavo in alto, in montagna, circondata da vento e rocce, da sola...sentirmi lì in mezzo.
Era come una doccia interiore.

Quanto a piante e animali, concordo, non sappiamo nulla.
Ed in ogni caso, noi partiamo sempre da ciò che abbiamo definito.
Quindi ci sfugge tutto quello che  fuori dalle nostre definizioni.

E' affascinante


----------



## kikko64 (10 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tutto sta nella "novità" di questo vaccino, che non permette ogettivamente di avere riscontri nel lungo periodo (per dire, altri vaccini li ho fatti, e fatti fare a mio figlio, pur sapendo che un minimo margine di rischio c'era , ma le percentuali di rischio più o meno le conoscevo, e non mi hanno certo fatta desistere . In prima persona, ho fatto i vaccini più disparati). Qui che riscontri abbiamo che vadano oltre qualche mese? Nessuno
> 
> Certo che no, non voglio mica la morte di nessuno, ci mancherebbe. Però prima di tutto vengo IO e chi mi sta più caro al mondo, mio figlio. Il quale per ora dai vaccini non è nemmeno toccato


Dire che i vaccini a base RNA siano delle "novità" non è scientificamente molto corretto. Con l'epidemia di SARS del 2002-2004 fu messo a punto, testato ed approvato un vaccino a base RNA contro il ceppo virale del coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (parente stretto del covid-19 attuale) che poi non venne utilizzato in massa per l'arrestarsi naturale della pandemia (che infettò poco più di 8000 persone in 29 paese e ne uccise 744 - fonte OMS). 
Per questo motivo, oltre che per il valore degli investimenti nella ricerca e del numero enorme di centri di ricerca coinvolti senza precedenti, il vaccino a base RNA per il covid-19 è stato sviluppato e testato in tempi relativamente brevi (circa 8 mesi) seguendo comunque l'iter di approvazione SENZA derogare dai protocolli standard.
Quindi parlare OGGI di vaccini "sperimentali" mi sembra un poco azzardato, soprattutto tenendo conto che i vaccinati sono quasi 4 MILIARDI (in meno di un anno) e nessuna "sperimentazione" della storia umana ha mai avuto un campione di queste dimensioni.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Costituzione della R.I.
> 
> Art. 16.
> 
> ...


Per limitare il diritto a spostarsi in realtà occorre una legge e non un dpcm. Il vaccino covid per essere obbligatorio deve prevedere il diritto al risarcimento danni in caso di nesso tra vaccino e danno. Non vuol dire niente se si tratta di pochi casi.

Il bene della salute pubblica non è preminente, tanto che senza legge nessuno può essere obbligato ad un trattamento sanitario senza consenso. 
Nessuna sorpresa


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi mi azzardo a rispondere.
> l'art. 32 della nostra bellissima Costituzione così dispone (soprattutto il secondo comma):
> 
> _La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti.
> ...


Ripeto. L'obbligo prevede il risarcimento del danno accertato. Che è il solo motivo per cui non c'è l'obbligo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2021)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dire che i vaccini a base RNA siano delle "novità" non è scientificamente molto corretto. Con l'epidemia di SARS del 2002-2004 fu messo a punto, testato ed approvato un vaccino a base RNA contro il ceppo virale del coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (parente stretto del covid-19 attuale) che poi non venne utilizzato in massa per l'arrestarsi naturale della pandemia (che infettò poco più di 8000 persone in 29 paese e ne uccise 744 - fonte OMS).
> Per questo motivo, oltre che per il valore degli investimenti nella ricerca e del numero enorme di centri di ricerca coinvolti senza precedenti, il vaccino a base RNA per il covid-19 è stato sviluppato e testato in tempi relativamente brevi (circa 8 mesi) seguendo comunque l'iter di approvazione SENZA derogare dai protocolli standard.
> Quindi parlare OGGI di vaccini "sperimentali" mi sembra un poco azzardato, soprattutto tenendo conto che i vaccinati sono quasi 4 MILIARDI (in meno di un anno) e nessuna "sperimentazione" della storia umana ha mai avuto un campione di queste dimensioni.


Uela! Ben tornato! 
Poi ti leggo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ripeto. L'obbligo prevede il risarcimento del danno accertato. Che è il solo motivo per cui non c'è l'obbligo


Capisco. Non perché sia probabile il danno, ma insopportabile il contenzioso.


----------



## Ulisse (10 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sei asociale ma pur rispettando le idee di tutti avrei faticato a mantenere un rapporto simile al precedente. Ma io sono molto sociale e come ho scritto non abbracciare o baciare per me è davvero un limitare il mio rapporto con l’altro. Ammetto che ci resto male quando vedo reazioni come la tua. Più che altro non mi sento corrisposta


La cosa che più mi da fastidio è chi parla toccandoti.
Io cerco di mettere fra noi sempre una distanza maggiore del suo braccio ma in un modo o nell'altro ci riescono sempre.
Una volta in auto, guidavo ed avevo dietro il massimo esponente di questa simpatica abitudine.
Mi parlava a 30 cm dall'orecchio toccandomi e picchiettandocmi costantemente la spalla.
Quella 50ina di km furono i più lunghi di sempre.
Mi sarà venuta qualche deformazione alla spina dorsale a furia di inarcarmi verso il finestrino.
Se ci penso ora, a distanza di anni, mi viene ancora il nervoso da tirargli un cazzotto in testa


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> *La cosa che più mi da fastidio è chi parla toccandoti.*
> Io cerco di mettere fra noi sempre una distanza maggiore del suo braccio ma in un modo o nell'altro ci riescono sempre.
> Una volta in auto, guidavo ed avevo dietro il massimo esponente di questa simpatica abitudine.
> Mi parlava a 30 cm dall'orecchio toccandomi e picchiettandocmi costantemente la spalla.
> ...


Dipende da chi ti tocca e cosa ti sta dicendo....


----------



## Ulisse (10 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo sia una risposta razionale e logica.
> Ci ho pensato a lungo, e ci penso pure ora, spesso.


Ma certo.
La loro risposta l'ho sempre e da subito ritenuta perfetta nella sua spietatezza.
Nessuna falsa speranza fornita ma solo un chiara e cruda  esposizione della situazione.
Ero io che, emotivamente coinvolto, cercavo un appiglio che loro non mi hanno mai negato ma nemmeno, giustamente, fornito.
Questo, ovviamente, miracoli a parte.

In tutta onestà, la cosa che mi ha fatto più riflettere, dopo, è stato come ha affrontato la malattia e nn quanto mi hanno detto.

Mi sono sempre considerato migliore di lui.
Su tutto e per tutto.
Come ogni generazione, mi ritenevo migliore di quella precedente e più scaltra e furba della successiva.
Quando in una discussione ritenevo, a torto o ragione, di non esser seguito ...beh, troncavo ritenendo fatica sprecata continuare.
Ovviamente, ritenevo le mie capacità di affrontare le avversità e difficoltà qualche ordine di grandezza superiore alle sue.

Poi ho visto la malattia.
Il suo evolversi e le tremende limitazioni che porta in aggiunta ogni santo giorno.
Ho visto la dignità di affrontare tutto senza mai un cazzo di lamento.
Nemmeno uno.
Mai sentito dire perché a me o imprecato contro la mala sorte.
Mai.
Ma nn era rassegnazione.
Non saprei definire cosa. Non sono bravo con le parole.
Ma non gli ho mai visto negli occhi la rassegnazione.
O almeno mai colta.

Ha accettato tutte le cure e quando si era arrivati agli psicofarmaci per stordire mi chiese solo di fermarli perché almeno preferiva essere lucido e godersi (se ha senso questo termine...) Ogni singola parola scambiata con noi.

Io, mi conosco, nn riuscirei a sopportare manco 1/10 di quello che ho visto.
Che sicuramente è 1/100 di quello che ha provato.

Ne sono uscito ridimensionato come uomo.
Nel senso della consapevolezza di quale sia la mia reale dimensione, delle mie fragilità e dei miei limiti.

L'ho presa come ultima lezione che questa volta ho seguito come un alunno diligente ma con il rammarico tipico dell'alunno miope che capisce il valore del suo insegnante solo all'esame di maturità.
Quando le vie si stanno irreversibilmente separando.


----------



## Ulisse (10 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Dipende da chi ti tocca e cosa ti sta dicendo....


Hai ragione


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Non perché sia probabile il danno, ma insopportabile il contenzioso.


Le probabilità che si trovi un nesso tra vaccino e danno non sono molte.  Ma i tribunali italiani sarebbero inondati di cause e lo sappiamo


----------



## Lara3 (10 Agosto 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Skorpio, puoi portate tutti i dati oggettivi che vuoi, ma ci sarà sempre il 'sordo' che ti dice "si, però...". Io evito di perderci tempo proprio; in ospedale abbiamo gente quasi intubata che ancora dice che il coronavirus non esiste, per cui quello che leggiamo qui è proprio il meno


Sempre di più nei vari paesi si concedono libertà maggiori ai vaccinati ed inoltre il certificato Covid viene sempre di più richiesto al lavoro. Lo trovo giusto ed era prevedibile.
Niente di nuovo in questo mondo: qualche tempo fa i malati di TBC mica andavano in giro ad infettare a piacimento a destra e manca.
L’interesse della collettività prevale sui singoli interessi.



Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... Io certamente di verità in tasca, o la bacchetta magica, non ce l'ho   , però è da tempo che dico che partirei con i dati alla mano, ad iniziare sui morti. Statistiche e percentuali, ovviamente. Che le restrizioni che hanno colpito tutti, più o meno, sono dovute al collasso del sistema sanitario, che non si riesce ad implementare (per ragioni sulle quali ora non entro). Diamo per buono (o meglio assodato) che i posti letto siano insufficienti per curare tutti, e che i vari lockdown et similia scattino proprio per evitare l'inadeguatezza del SSNL.  Che farei? dati alla mano,lavorerei sulle fasce deboli, quelle che per intenderci non soltanto necessitano di più cure di tipo ospedaliero, ma anche quelli che ben più di altri rischiano CONCRETAMENTE di lasciarci le penne, nel caso in cui contraggano la malattia. E in quei casi avrei fatto partire anche restrizioni, che (almeno credo) sarebbero state senza dubbio meglio recepite come tutele.
> Questo anche in ragione del fatto che sovente gli anziani non hanno necessità di dover andare al lavoro (quindi possono anche ragionevolmente stare più "abbottonati" a casa). E anche in considerazione che (io almeno la ragiono così) se percepissi una seria probabilità di morire (vale a dire se guardassi all'età in rapporto al numero di tutti i decessi che ci sono stati), io il vaccino lo avrei fatto.
> 
> Certamente, questo  sistema avrebbe presupposto meno cotillons (con il risultato che ad oggi non si sa ancora bene come si possano ammalare malgrado il vaccino), meno nonni al ristorante (in situazioni particolarmente a rischio) perché muniti di green pass (e pazienza se poi muoiono di covid) e più assistenza. Che sarebbe significato da un lato far capire loro il rischio, e dall'altro (senza nascondere loro il fatto che le conseguenze di un vaccino mai usato siano sconosciute, o conoscibili solo strada facendo) mostrare la riduzione delle morti nelle fasce di popolazione più debole. Implementando le precauzioni. Invece ad oggi hai il green pass, e pertanto tutti a cena ammassati col nonno. Io ci faccio anche un pò di sarcasmo su, in realtà a questa idea sono demoralizzata. Che dire? Sarei partita dai morti, certamente.
> ...


«  Gli anziani non hanno necessità di andare al lavoro « ??
Ma hanno vinto la lotteria dell’INPS ?
Ma se la gran parte degli anziani sono vaccinati, perché imporre loro delle restrizioni ?



Ulisse ha detto:


> Questo a mio parere sfugge o viene volutamente ignorato da chi decide di non vaccinarsi.
> La libertà di decidere per se stessi è un punto assolutamente inamovibile, ci mancherebbe, ma questo fino a quando nn ledeqquella altrui.
> 
> Se vuoi fare a casa tua la pipì nel lavandino sei liberissimo di farla
> ...


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> «  Gli anziani non hanno necessità di andare al lavoro « ??
> Ma hanno vinto la lotteria dell’INPS ?
> Ma se la gran parte degli anziani sono vaccinati, perché imporre loro delle restrizioni ?


Come al solito, è bene partire dai dati, questi sono aggiornati al 21 luglio 2021, che non è esattamente oggi, ma diciamo che fa lo stesso:

Caratteristiche dei pazienti deceduti positivi all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 in Italia (iss.it)

" L’età media dei pazienti deceduti e positivi a SARS-CoV-2 è 80 anni (mediana 82, range 0-109, Range InterQuartile - IQR 74-88). Le donne decedute sono 55.247 (43,5%). L’età mediana dei pazienti deceduti positivi a SARS-CoV-2 è più alta di oltre 35 anni rispetto a quella dei pazienti che hanno contratto l’infezione (età mediane: pazienti deceduti 82 anni – pazienti con infezione 46 anni)."

Boh.... il tuo pensiero, politicamente corretto senz'altro, è quello che ha adottato pure il nostro governo in questi giorni, e malgrado questi dati. Vale a dire che se hai il green pass puoi andare ovunque, anche in mezzo a sagre affollate (ove non annullate per problemi operativi di controllo dei green pass stessi, vedi Viareggio mi sembra. Ehm..... diciamo che al come effettuare i controlli nessuno del Governo ha veramente pensato , ma tant'è  ), e non importa se chi ci va è un nonno ottantenne. A me inquieta, ma il governo ci sta dicendo che se è vaccinato può, e al limite si ammalerà in forma non letale. Che devo dire? La campagna dei vaccini - da noi come altrove - sta funzionando così, ed evidentemente ha fatto presa sui giovani, i quali in punto uscite non vorranno certamente essere da meno rispetto ai loro nonni! 
Quindi chi ci governa è perfettamente in linea con il tuo pensiero: perché imporre restrizioni a chi muore (vabbé, ma questo è un dettaglio!!!!! )? Speriamo che possano continuare ad usufruire della (almeno per i più sicuramente meritata) pensione. Che no, non è una vincita alla lotteria (anche se non nascondo che penso che per me un domani lo sarà, ma non rileva ai fini di questa discussione). Penso (così chiarisco) che - al di là di frizzi, lazzi, cotillons delle cene al chiuso in luoghi affollati cui potrà accedere l'ottantenne (ma io no!  . Come in certi posti i cani: oramai funziona così. Dobbiamo dichiarare se siamo a posto con i vaccini, come chi ti vende il cane dichiara quelli già effettuati.... ), dicevo, al di là di tutto questo, pensando a cose un pò più serie, gli anziani al lavoro non ci devono andare. Muoiono certamente di più, avrebbero meno ragioni di stare in luoghi affollati (penso a mezzi pubblici, ma comunque anche promiscui come lo sono la gran parte dei luoghi di lavoro).  Cose che quelli che hanno necessità di lavorare per campare non possono evitare: e d'altro canto in quelle fasce di età - esclusi i portatori di patologie - la mortalità non è che non esiste (e lo sottolineo per bene) ma, numeri alla mano, è ben diversa!
Ma chi ci governa e a cui diamo tanta fiducia sta facendo credere che "basta il vaccino", non importa il resto. Sei un ottantenne vaccinato? You can! Per parte mia, avrei senz'altro adottato altre campagne di sensibilizzazione al problema, e senz'altro eviterei di trascurare i problemi di chi lavora, e quelle pensioni agli anziani, le paga anche. Al contempo tutelando chi muore, da un punto di vista ovviamente statistico. Credo che quei grafici parlino chiaro. Poi, se si vuol negare l'evidenza..... Sperem che il vaccino funzioni bene


----------



## oriente70 (11 Agosto 2021)

Tanto per la cronaca ecco il paese con la più alta percentuale Vaccinati, ciclo completo , anzi hanno iniziato con la terza dose .. 








						Israel given highest COVID travel warning by CDC
					

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention placed Israel at Level 4, the highest for COVID risk.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come al solito, è bene partire dai dati, questi sono aggiornati al 21 luglio 2021, che non è esattamente oggi, ma diciamo che fa lo stesso:
> 
> Caratteristiche dei pazienti deceduti positivi all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 in Italia (iss.it)
> 
> ...


O la pensione è meritata e allora fare notare che è pagata dai lavoratori, oppure è un peso per i lavoratori e allora gli anziani dovrebbero ripagare standosene a casa.
Guarda Foglia, su questa questione hai tuoi timori, perfettamente legittimi (io ho paura a salire e soprattutto scendere da una sedia, quindi capisco che ognuno può avere paura di qualsiasi cosa) ma stai cercando di razionalizzarli con risultati irrazionale. Ormai sono state vaccinate tre miliardi di persone. Fai pace con il fatto che non siano tutti imbecilli. Qualcuno,in possesso dei tuoi stessi dati e di media cultura e intelligenza sarà arrivato a conclusioni diverse e che puoi accettare? 
Comunque le statistiche provano che sono molte le persone che finiscono al pronto soccorso perché cadute da una sedia.


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O la pensione è meritata e allora fare notare che è pagata dai lavoratori, oppure è un peso per i lavoratori e allora gli anziani dovrebbero ripagare standosene a casa.
> Guarda Foglia, su questa questione hai tuoi timori, perfettamente legittimi (io ho paura a salire e soprattutto scendere da una sedia, quindi capisco che ognuno può avere paura di qualsiasi cosa) ma stai cercando di razionalizzarli con risultati irrazionale. Ormai sono state vaccinate tre miliardi di persone. Fai pace con il fatto che non siano tutti imbecilli. Qualcuno,in possesso dei tuoi stessi dati e di media cultura e intelligenza sarà arrivato a conclusioni diverse e che puoi accettare?
> Comunque le statistiche provano che sono molte le persone che finiscono al pronto soccorso perché cadute da una sedia.


No. Io non ho problemi ad ammettere che questo vaccino mi fa paura, per i motivi che ho già portato.
Facevo notare una serie di altre incongruenze, per me ben poco rassicuranti.  Io non dico che, se avessi 80 anni, e mi dicessero di starmene il più possibile lontana da situazioni di contagio, sarei contenta. Io dico che - messi da parte certi "privilegi" che lo Stato ora concede ai vaccinati (non importa di quale età) - magari magari eviterei di dire agli anziani che "loro possono" andare ovunque, poiché vaccinati.  E ti ripeto: spero di sbagliarmi io. E sì: la pensione pagata da chi lavora (sperando che non blocchino un'altra volta un'economia già in sé strozzata) non è un controvalore, è un dato di fatto.  Che se poi fermano nuovamente tutto  (scuole comprese) a causa dei troppi morti e del collasso del sistema sanitario, malgrado tutti gli anziani vaccinati, forse forse pensare di limitare la circolazione alle categorie più fragili non apparirà più così bislacco. Ma ora a quanto pare è l'esatto contrario.  Più sei a rischio, più sei vaccinati,  più circoli nelle situazioni a rischio. Spero tanto che il vaccino funzioni. E tanto tanto di sbagliarmi. Sono in gioco tante cose, oltre che naturalmente vite uman3. Vorrei avere le certezze che hanno quelli tanto favorevoli al green pass, di quanto il vaccino eviti morti in determinate categorie.  Ma tant'è.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come al solito, è bene partire dai dati, questi sono aggiornati al 21 luglio 2021, che non è esattamente oggi, ma diciamo che fa lo stesso:
> 
> Caratteristiche dei pazienti deceduti positivi all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 in Italia (iss.it)
> 
> ...


Volevo solo dire che l’età pensionabile in Italia è piuttosto alta e chi può continua a lavorare per ovvi motivi. Chi va in pensione spesso fa da baby sitter ai nipoti. 
Quindi non mi sembra che non abbiano necessità di uscire.
Dall’altra parte non penso neanche che i vaccinati possano salutarsi con i bacetti ecc. 
, bisogna essere comunque cauti.
Sicuramente non è facile trovare una soluzione in cui tutti sono contenti.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Io non ho problemi ad ammettere che questo vaccino mi fa paura, per i motivi che ho già portato.
> Facevo notare una serie di altre incongruenze, per me ben poco rassicuranti.  Io non dico che, se avessi 80 anni, e mi dicessero di starmene il più possibile lontana da situazioni di contagio, sarei contenta. Io dico che - messi da parte certi "privilegi" che lo Stato ora concede ai vaccinati (non importa di quale età) - magari magari eviterei di dire agli anziani che "loro possono" andare ovunque, poiché vaccinati.  E ti ripeto: spero di sbagliarmi io. E sì: la pensione pagata da chi lavora (sperando che non blocchino un'altra volta un'economia già in sé strozzata) non è un controvalore, è un dato di fatto.  Che se poi fermano nuovamente tutto  (scuole comprese) a causa dei troppi morti e del collasso del sistema sanitario, malgrado tutti gli anziani vaccinati, forse forse pensare di limitare la circolazione alle categorie più fragili non apparirà più così bislacco. Ma ora a quanto pare è l'esatto contrario.  Più sei a rischio, più sei vaccinati,  più circoli nelle situazioni a rischio. Spero tanto che il vaccino funzioni. E tanto tanto di sbagliarmi. Sono in gioco tante cose, oltre che naturalmente vite uman3. Vorrei avere le certezze che hanno quelli tanto favorevoli al green pass, di quanto il vaccino eviti morti in determinate categorie.  Ma tant'è.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che l’età pensionabile in Italia è piuttosto alta e chi può continua a lavorare per ovvi motivi. Chi va in pensione spesso fa da baby sitter ai nipoti.
> Quindi non mi sembra che non abbiano necessità di uscire.
> Dall’altra parte non penso neanche che i vaccinati possano salutarsi con i bacetti ecc.
> , bisogna essere comunque cauti.
> Sicuramente non è facile trovare una soluzione in cui tutti sono contenti.


Sono d’accordo!
@Pincopallista


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2021)

In tutto questo (lo chiarisco) non è che non mi facciano simpatia le persone anziane che desiderano uscire di casa malgrado il covid. Ho una che abita nel mio palazzo, ultra ottantenne, che dà la birra a me 
Nel primo lockdown tanta era la sua insofferenza per la prigione imposta, che al supermercato ci andava anche due volte al giorno.  A piedi, e non a quello vicino (distante circa 5 km da casa ). Embè, solo lì si trova non ricordo più che prodotto in offerta.  Le ho sempre detto che è una grande. Ma ripeto: a parte che è forte come un toro, dubito che sia da portarsi ad esempio, per i suoi coetanei  
È di coccio, comunque, farei la firma ad arrivarci così


Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 9601



Tanto, ci cucchiamo le idee di chi ci governa , che di sicuro non ci tratta da persone molto sveglie (questo almeno in generale, e anche nel frangente del covid).
Almeno la possibilità di dire come la si pensa non ce l'hanno tolta.
Il resto lo scopriremo vivendo  (si spera).


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che l’età pensionabile in Italia è piuttosto alta e chi può continua a lavorare per ovvi motivi. Chi va in pensione spesso fa da baby sitter ai nipoti.
> Quindi non mi sembra che non abbiano necessità di uscire.
> Dall’altra parte non penso neanche che i vaccinati possano salutarsi con i bacetti ecc.
> , bisogna essere comunque cauti.
> Sicuramente non è facile trovare una soluzione in cui tutti sono contenti.


Ecco: è chiaro che quanto ho detto non si regge in piedi senza adeguata assistenza.  Assoldare i nonni per far da babysitter, in questo momento, è una scelta molto pericolosa. Qui occorrerebbero due domande su egoismo (di chi lo fa malgrado i rischi) e un sistema assistenziale carente. Lo so eh. I miei manco si sognerebbero di guardare il nipote a 24h. O per lo meno, imporrebbero per lui condizioni di vita incompatibili con la vita di qualsiasi bambino sereno (a contatto con i suoi coetanei). Io ultimamente ho rinunciato a lavorare perché ci avrei rimesso soldi per la babysitter.  A tacere ripetute quarantene per contatti diretti, dove a star ligi alla norma, manco puoi farlo stare a contatto con estranei al nucleo familiare.  Avevano inizialmente previsto dei bonus, comunque.  In ogni caso avrei lavorato fino alle nove di sera, ringraziando il cielo se andavo in pari, e per giunta senza vedere mio figlio. Non essendo facile nel mio campo lavorare part time, e avendo perso un posto che per molti versi era d'oro, avrò anche questo problema. Alla scuola hanno già comunicato che sarà loro impossibile effettuare il post scuola, comunque.  Brutto segnale


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: è chiaro che quanto ho detto non si regge in piedi senza adeguata assistenza.  Assoldare i nonni per far da babysitter, in questo momento, è una scelta molto pericolosa. Qui occorrerebbero due domande su egoismo (di chi lo fa malgrado i rischi) e un sistema assistenziale carente. Lo so eh. I miei manco si sognerebbero di guardare il nipote a 24h. O per lo meno, imporrebbero per lui condizioni di vita incompatibili con la vita di qualsiasi bambino sereno (a contatto con i suoi coetanei). Io ultimamente ho rinunciato a lavorare perché ci avrei rimesso soldi per la babysitter.  A tacere ripetute quarantene per contatti diretti, dove a star ligi alla norma, manco puoi farlo stare a contatto con estranei al nucleo familiare.  Avevano inizialmente previsto dei bonus, comunque.  In ogni caso avrei lavorato fino alle nove di sera, ringraziando il cielo se andavo in pari, e per giunta senza vedere mio figlio. Non essendo facile nel mio campo lavorare part time, e avendo perso un posto che per molti versi era d'oro, avrò anche questo problema. Alla scuola hanno già comunicato che sarà loro impossibile effettuare il post scuola, comunque.  Brutto segnale


Ci si adegua, per il bene dei figli, anche a costo di cambiare lavoro.


----------



## Ulisse (11 Agosto 2021)

Blog | Il titanic, oggi - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

Il titanic, oggi – La mia vignetta per la prima pagina de Il Fatto Quotidiano oggi in edicola! #greenpass #greenpassobbligatorio #novax #cringepass #titanic #bigbarca Il Fatto Quotidiano #fumettiitaliani #vignetta #fumetto #memeitaliani #umorismo #satira #humor #natangelo




					www.google.com


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2021)

Io volevo ringraziarvi da lettrice di questo dibattito perché siete riusciti in qualche modo a farmi vedere le cose da altri punti. Soprattutto vi ringrazio per non aver semplificato la questione. Ho cercato fino all'ultimo di sottrarmi dal farlo ma siamo alla resa dei conti e lo farò, ma con più serenità. Ora, io non so bene se sia una qualche mania di controllo o una moderata sfiducia nella medicina preventiva ma tant è. Resto comunque piuttosto scettica sulla fascia di età 12-16, dati statistici alla mano.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: è chiaro che quanto ho detto non si regge in piedi senza adeguata assistenza.  Assoldare i nonni per far da babysitter, in questo momento, è una scelta molto pericolosa. Qui occorrerebbero due domande su egoismo (di chi lo fa malgrado i rischi) e un sistema assistenziale carente. Lo so eh. I miei manco si sognerebbero di guardare il nipote a 24h. O per lo meno, imporrebbero per lui condizioni di vita incompatibili con la vita di qualsiasi bambino sereno (a contatto con i suoi coetanei). Io ultimamente ho rinunciato a lavorare perché ci avrei rimesso soldi per la babysitter.  A tacere ripetute quarantene per contatti diretti, dove a star ligi alla norma, manco puoi farlo stare a contatto con estranei al nucleo familiare.  Avevano inizialmente previsto dei bonus, comunque.  In ogni caso avrei lavorato fino alle nove di sera, ringraziando il cielo se andavo in pari, e per giunta senza vedere mio figlio. Non essendo facile nel mio campo lavorare part time, e avendo perso un posto che per molti versi era d'oro, avrò anche questo problema. Alla scuola hanno già comunicato che sarà loro impossibile effettuare il post scuola, comunque.  Brutto segnale





Vera ha detto:


> Ci si adegua, per il bene dei figli, anche a costo di cambiare lavoro.


Si fa quel che si può!
Poi lo sappiamo che ci vorrebbero  una organizzazione e servizi sociali migliori. 
Ma non dobbiamo credere che altrove sia tutto perfetto. Sono umani anche dove fa freddo


----------



## kikko64 (11 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uela! Ben tornato!
> Poi ti leggo


Tornato è una parola grossa ... diciamo che passavo di qui per caso e con quello che ho passato ed ho visto in giro per il mondo nell'ultimo anno fatico a controllarmi quando leggo qualcosa contro i vaccini ...
Magari ripasserò, ma per il momento torno nel mio eremo ...
Un saluto a tutti,


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2021)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tornato è una parola grossa ... diciamo che passavo di qui per caso e con quello che ho passato ed ho visto in giro per il mondo nell'ultimo anno fatico a controllarmi quando leggo qualcosa contro i vaccini ...
> Magari ripasserò, ma per il momento torno nel mio eremo ...
> Un saluto a tutti,


Noooo, ti prego, resta!


----------



## Foglia (11 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci si adegua, per il bene dei figli, anche a costo di cambiare lavoro.


Senz'altro, pur di non andare in perdita pagando babysitter.


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senz'altro, pur di non andare in perdita pagando babysitter.


C'è chi fa due lavori, in questo caso. Mica tutti possono permettersi di stare a casa a non fare niente.


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> C'è chi fa due lavori, in questo caso. Mica tutti possono permettersi di stare a casa a non fare niente.


Ehm.... Occuparsi di un figlio di sei anni e di una casa di 200 mq non è esattamente come far niente  , ma capisco bene cosa vuoi dire 
Figurati, prima di avere il figlio ero abituata a lavorare anche 12 h al giorno, non mi sono mai tirata indietro 

Devo dire che - con il lockdown prima - e poi con le varie chiusure, quarantene (me ne sono fatta tante, direi troppe!), richiusure, DAD (ebbene sì, pure all'asilo) e quant'altro, ad un certo punto ho mollato il colpo, perché davvero non mi valeva la pena (un conto è se il figlio va all'asilo, e mi serve una babysitter dalle 16.00 in poi. Un conto è se la devo pagare dalle 8.00 del mattino sino ad andar di lusso alle 20.00 di sera, e sottolineo ad andare di lusso). Sicché, ne ho approfittato per stare con mio figlio e per prendermi anche un pò cura di me. Una specie di anno sabbatico , in cui devo dire di essere anche riuscita a cogliere il lato positivo del fermo lavoro. Chiaro che non può durare in eterno. Io non ho problemi, per dire, a cercare altro dal mio lavoro, anche se vedo un pò duretta reinventarmi totalmente a 45 anni (nel mio piccolo a dire i vero qualche competenza extra ce l'ho, ma è difficile in questo periodo tramutarla in qualcosa di redditizio e soprattutto che garantisca entrate minimamente stabili). E ovviamente se trovassi ben due lavori (e ci sarebbe da gridare al miracolo, vista la difficoltà a trovarne anche solo uno) dovrei trovarmi a fine mese con un plus in tasca. Comunque non escludo neppure i cd. "lavoretti". Non ho preclusioni. Del tipo: ovviamente preferirei non buttare al cesso gli studi e la professionalità che ho acquisito sputando sangue. Ma se ovviamente dovesse significare farmi 12h di lavoro per rigirarmi in tasca, a fine mese, forse l'occorrente per pagare la babysitter, chi me lo fa fare?  E purtroppo, complice la crisi, nel mio ambiente ne stanno tutti approfittando. Ho fatto colloqui in cui per ben 12 h (contate, eh: significava uscire di casa alle 7 del mattino e rientrare alle 21, minuto più o minuto meno) mi hanno offerto sui 1.5k euro al mese A PARTITA IVA (che non equivalgono a 1.5k netti in busta paga, ma grosso modo a poco più della metà). E certamente che per quella cifra mi avrebbero presa: con un compenso da giovane avvocato alle prime armi, hai voglia se ne preferiscono uno con esperienza! E' che di massacrarmi, non vedere mio figlio, e pregare il cielo per non andare in perdita (vale a dire per l'anno scorso una cosa scontata, tra una chiusura e l'altra: e calcola pure che con la P. Iva basta una telefonata per dirti che non lavori più, pertanto smart working o comprensione in caso di quarantene o serrate dell'asilo non ce ne erano di certo), ancora no grazie 
Vediamo, al limite qualche lavoretto in nero, mi piglio gli stessi soldi nella metà del tempo (e quindi ne risparmio in babysitter), non sacrifico mio figlio, e tanta pace per i miei studi. Mi viene tristezza solo a dirlo, ma considerati i tempi, e considerato che nemmeno a me piace stare a casa a far.... "niente"....  (e senza nemmeno trascurare il fatto che ovviamente quei soldi farebbero comodo)....


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm.... Occuparsi di un figlio di sei anni e di una casa di 200 mq non è esattamente come far niente  , ma capisco bene cosa vuoi dire
> Figurati, prima di avere il figlio ero abituata a lavorare anche 12 h al giorno, non mi sono mai tirata indietro
> 
> Devo dire che - con il lockdown prima - e poi con le varie chiusure, quarantene (me ne sono fatta tante, direi troppe!), richiusure, DAD (ebbene sì, pure all'asilo) e quant'altro, ad un certo punto ho mollato il colpo, perché davvero non mi valeva la pena (un conto è se il figlio va all'asilo, e mi serve una babysitter dalle 16.00 in poi. Un conto è se la devo pagare dalle 8.00 del mattino sino ad andar di lusso alle 20.00 di sera, e sottolineo ad andare di lusso). Sicché, ne ho approfittato per stare con mio figlio e per prendermi anche un pò cura di me. Una specie di anno sabbatico , in cui devo dire di essere anche riuscita a cogliere il lato positivo del fermo lavoro. Chiaro che non può durare in eterno. Io non ho problemi, per dire, a cercare altro dal mio lavoro, anche se vedo un pò duretta reinventarmi totalmente a 45 anni (nel mio piccolo a dire i vero qualche competenza extra ce l'ho, ma è difficile in questo periodo tramutarla in qualcosa di redditizio e soprattutto che garantisca entrate minimamente stabili). E ovviamente se trovassi ben due lavori (e ci sarebbe da gridare al miracolo, vista la difficoltà a trovarne anche solo uno) dovrei trovarmi a fine mese con un plus in tasca. Comunque non escludo neppure i cd. "lavoretti". Non ho preclusioni. Del tipo: ovviamente preferirei non buttare al cesso gli studi e la professionalità che ho acquisito sputando sangue. Ma se ovviamente dovesse significare farmi 12h di lavoro per rigirarmi in tasca, a fine mese, forse l'occorrente per pagare la babysitter, chi me lo fa fare?  E purtroppo, complice la crisi, nel mio ambiente ne stanno tutti approfittando. Ho fatto colloqui in cui per ben 12 h (contate, eh: significava uscire di casa alle 7 del mattino e rientrare alle 21, minuto più o minuto meno) mi hanno offerto sui 1.5k euro al mese A PARTITA IVA (che non equivalgono a 1.5k netti in busta paga, ma grosso modo a poco più della metà). E certamente che per quella cifra mi avrebbero presa: con un compenso da giovane avvocato alle prime armi, hai voglia se ne preferiscono uno con esperienza! E' che di massacrarmi, non vedere mio figlio, e pregare il cielo per non andare in perdita (vale a dire per l'anno scorso una cosa scontata, tra una chiusura e l'altra: e calcola pure che con la P. Iva basta una telefonata per dirti che non lavori più, pertanto smart working o comprensione in caso di quarantene o serrate dell'asilo non ce ne erano di certo), ancora no grazie
> Vediamo, al limite qualche lavoretto in nero, mi piglio gli stessi soldi nella metà del tempo (e quindi ne risparmio in babysitter), non sacrifico mio figlio, e tanta pace per i miei studi. Mi viene tristezza solo a dirlo, ma considerati i tempi, e considerato che nemmeno a me piace stare a casa a far.... "niente"....  (e senza nemmeno trascurare il fatto che ovviamente quei soldi farebbero comodo)....


Ho usato una espressione sbagliata ma non volevo certo dire che ti gratti la pancia. So benissimo cosa significa conciliare lavoro, casa, figli e tempo per sé stessi. 
Ce la puoi fare. Ti auguro di trovare il giusto compromesso per essere serena.


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho usato una espressione sbagliata ma non volevo certo dire che ti gratti la pancia. So benissimo cosa significa conciliare lavoro, casa, figli e tempo per sé stessi.
> Ce la puoi fare. Ti auguro di trovare il giusto compromesso per essere serena.


Grazie! No, ma guarda che comunque a volte pure a me sembra di non fare un cazzo .  Nei fatti così non é, ma certamente posso riuscire a fare di più  
In realtà il lavoro un po' mi manca (l'andare al lavoro), anche se ho approfittato del maggior tempo a disposizione per riuscire a prendermi ANCHE più cura di me 
Ora qualcosa mi inventero' giocoforza


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie! No, ma guarda che comunque a volte pure a me sembra di non fare un cazzo .  Nei fatti così non é, ma certamente posso riuscire a fare di più
> In realtà il lavoro un po' mi manca (l'andare al lavoro), anche se ho approfittato del maggior tempo a disposizione per riuscire a prendermi ANCHE più cura di me
> Ora qualcosa mi inventero' giocoforza


Ne sono sicura


----------



## ipazia (12 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> La loro risposta l'ho sempre e da subito ritenuta perfetta nella sua spietatezza.
> Nessuna falsa speranza fornita ma solo un chiara e cruda  esposizione della situazione.
> Ero io che, emotivamente coinvolto, cercavo un appiglio che loro non mi hanno mai negato ma nemmeno, giustamente, fornito.
> ...


Io non ho avuto dubbi su come avrebbe affrontato la malattia.

Da me si soffre in silenzio. Non si piange. Non si molla. MAI.
Anche a costo di strisciare sui gomiti e vomitare sangue.
Non ci si lamenta. Sguardo dritto. Testa alta.
Si combatte. Fino all'ultimo respiro.
Non farlo è un'onta. Una mancanza di onore. 

Mia madre, invece, aveva optato per la morte, è stata come oscurata per i primi mesi.
Si trascinava qui e là, non comprava i farmaci perchè tanto era già morto. Era annichilita dalla paura. 

Ma comprendo molto bene quello che hai raccontato.

Grazie!!  

La cosa credo più importante che ho imparato è che nulla è prevedibile.

Io che sono una che tende al controllo, che ha bisogno di raccogliere informazioni e organizzarle, che non molla mai la presa.

Ecco, in quel periodo ho iniziato a pensare che invece serve proprio mollare la presa.
Poi, tra il dire e il fare 

Ho sviluppato, da allora, fiducia nella Vita. In quello che presenta.
Penso sia molto caotico vivere, ma che nulla sia esattamente casuale e neppure causale.

Ed è simpatico che quel che ho imparato da mio padre in quella situazione, sia in netta contraddizione con l'uomo che è.

Lui misura tutto, in mm. 
Quel che non è misurabile, non è degno di nota. E se anche esiste, vabbè...non si tocca, non si vede, non è importante.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

Facciamo un po’ di cronaca.
In questo istante mi trovo nel centro geografico dell’Europa, ho attraversato 3 confini in nessuno dei quali mi hanno fermato per chiedermi un documento.
Nemmeno nei ristoranti chiedono nulla, nessuno qui porta la mascherina al chiuso o all’aperto, è obbligatoria e da tutti indossata invece sui mezzi pubblici.
Ho come l’impressione sia una fisima solo italiana sta paura di contaggiarsi.
La guida turistica che mi ha accompagnato questa mattina, italiana, ha stretto la mano a tutti e nessuno l’ha rifiutata. 
Che storia, qua sembra una estate qualunque.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Facciamo un po’ di cronaca.
> In questo istante mi trovo nel centro geografico dell’Europa, ho attraversato 3 confini in nessuno dei quali mi hanno fermato per chiedermi un documento.
> Nemmeno nei ristoranti chiedono nulla, nessuno qui porta la mascherina al chiuso o all’aperto, è obbligatoria e da tutti indossata invece sui mezzi pubblici.
> Ho come l’impressione sia una fisima solo italiana sta paura di *contaggiarsi*.
> ...


Con una G


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

Vero.
Strano però non me lo abbia sottolineato.
Misteri della tennica.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vero.
> Strano però non me lo abbia sottolineato.
> Misteri della tennica.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Poi altre Volte mi corregge parole che voglio scrivere sbagliate.
Qua il Sig. Jobs ha rotto le balle.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Facciamo un po’ di cronaca.
> In questo istante mi trovo nel centro geografico dell’Europa, ho attraversato 3 confini in nessuno dei quali mi hanno fermato per chiedermi un documento.
> Nemmeno nei ristoranti chiedono nulla, nessuno qui porta la mascherina al chiuso o all’aperto, è obbligatoria e da tutti indossata invece sui mezzi pubblici.
> Ho come l’impressione sia una fisima solo italiana sta paura di contaggiarsi.
> ...


Stringere la mano .... in questi tempi ?
Boh


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stringere la mano .... in questi tempi ?
> Boh


Si perché? Io la stringo a tutti quelli che non la ritraggono quando saluto una persona. Mai smesso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si perché? Io la stringo a tutti quelli che non la ritraggono quando saluto una persona. Mai smesso.


Abitudine che abbiamo mantenuto in pochi 
Io poi non ho mai smesso con gli abbracci...con i soliti amici ...

Prima abbracciavo molto di più...ora solo con i fidati...
Perché gli altri....non si fidano...


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Abitudine che abbiamo mantenuto in pochi
> Io poi non ho mai smesso con gli abbracci...con i soliti amici ...
> 
> Prima abbracciavo molto di più...ora solo con i fidati...
> Perché gli altri....non si fidano...


Ed io bacio pure le perfette sconosciute….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Agosto 2021)

Ecco!!!
Vaccino fatto 14 e 17 anni!!
Spereeemmm.
Ieri cmq eravamo in un mega centro commerciale...con mia figlia che non ha ovviamente ancora il green pass...
Sfangato alla grande...
Si è fatta prestare quello di un amica
Stessa età!!!
Alla faccia della serietà...
So che non si dovrebbe fare ..
Ma fatta la legge...trovato l inganno!


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Agosto 2021)

Inganno per cui ci perdiamo ancora noi, quindi c’è poco da sentirsi furbi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Agosto 2021)

Si ma io oggi li ho portati a vaccinarsi....
Non è che uso un green pass di un altra persona a cazzo...
Però se l ho fatto io lo possono fare ...in tanti... soprattutto chi non vuole farsi il vaccino...
E cmq poi alla fine...il green ieri sera non ci è servito perché non abbiamo cenato all interno del centro


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Agosto 2021)

Questa la nuova versione perché ti ho detto che c’è poco da vantarsi. Giusto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Agosto 2021)

No assolutamente!!!!
È la pura verità...
Non sono una persona ipocrita!
Ma a logica se l ho fatto io lo possono fare tutti..


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No assolutamente!!!!
> È la pura verità...
> Non sono una persona ipocrita!
> Ma a logica se l ho fatto io lo possono fare tutti..


Certo, ho solo notato il cambio di entusiasmo dopo la mia risposta.
Prima sembravi sponsor dell’azione ora detrattrice.


----------



## salmonella (25 Agosto 2021)

Ho dato una rapida lettura ai post iniziali e finali,devo dire che noto senza stupore che il 99% di chi si è vaccinato lo ha fatto per non perdere privilegi che già aveva prima dell'ecatombe che ha ucciso miliardi di persone nel mondo, convinzioni proprie giuste o sbagliate? ne ho notate pochissime, parlare dei figli preadolescenti vaccinati e poi dire speriamo.....è di una tristezza unica.
Che il Signore Sia con voi....


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Agosto 2021)

Di quale ecatombe parli che ha ucciso miliardi di persone? Lo chiedo perché a stamattina i dati sono:
casi totali rilevati 213milionj
decessi rilevati in seguito a covid 4,45 milioni

per arrivare al miliardo come scrivi tu ce ne passa


----------



## Ulisse (29 Agosto 2021)




----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2021)

Mah


----------



## feather (30 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> View attachment 9606


Ma loro ti direbbero che i piranha e i coccodrilli non ci sono o non sono pericolosi, che è la lobby dei ponti a fartelo credere, e che loro che sono più intelligenti non ci cascano.
Qualsiasi cosa tu gli possa dire che li contraddice è falsa, per definizione. Per cui non possono che avere sempre ragione.
Solo dopo che un coccodrillo gli ha morso il culo, qualcuno, ma neanche tutti, si ricrede.


----------



## patroclo (30 Agosto 2021)

" In classe a scuola senza mascherina? Possibile, almeno per alcuni studenti, secondo una sorta di 'green pass informale'. Nel decreto varato dal governo, secondo il comunicato dopo il Cdm, si specifica che "è fatto obbligo di utilizzo dei dispositivi di protezione delle vie respiratorie, fatta eccezione per i bambini di età inferiore ai sei anni, per i soggetti con patologie o disabilità incompatibili con l’uso della mascherina, per i soggetti impegnati nelle attività sportive". "Le linee guida -si legge ancora- possono derogare all’obbligo di mascherina se alle attività partecipano solo studenti vaccinati o guariti".* In sostanza, se la classe è composta da studenti tutti vaccinati o tutti guariti dal covid si può ipotizzare la rinuncia alla mascherina. *"

... altro incentivo a far vaccinare i ragazzi.


----------



## feather (30 Agosto 2021)

Bel articolo








						Complottismo: cosa accade nella mente di un complottista - Psicologia
					

Complottismo: cosa porta una persona a diventare complottista? L’illusione che crea il complotto è di poterlo combattere lottando e di salvarsi sconfiggendolo




					www.stateofmind.it


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Bel articolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molto interessante la divulgazione di una interpretazione spesso azzeccata.
In fondo tutti gli esseri umani cercano un ordine nel caos.
Accettare parziali, piccoli ordini provvisori richiede una stabilità interiore che non tutti hanno.


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> " In classe a scuola senza mascherina? Possibile, almeno per alcuni studenti, secondo una sorta di 'green pass informale'. Nel decreto varato dal governo, secondo il comunicato dopo il Cdm, si specifica che "è fatto obbligo di utilizzo dei dispositivi di protezione delle vie respiratorie, fatta eccezione per i bambini di età inferiore ai sei anni, per i soggetti con patologie o disabilità incompatibili con l’uso della mascherina, per i soggetti impegnati nelle attività sportive". "Le linee guida -si legge ancora- possono derogare all’obbligo di mascherina se alle attività partecipano solo studenti vaccinati o guariti".* In sostanza, se la classe è composta da studenti tutti vaccinati o tutti guariti dal covid si può ipotizzare la rinuncia alla mascherina. *"
> 
> ... altro incentivo a far vaccinare i ragazzi.


Ma i ragazzi sono già incentivati dal terrore di un altro anno di dad.   Semmai dovrebbero trovare un modo per gratificare questa disponibilità a vaccinarsi, tipo elaborare un protocollo per riaprire i locali


----------

